# Come una stupida nella sua rete



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo. Sono ancora spiazzata e non  so come spiegarmi. Provo a dare un senso alle parole. Lo scorso agosto  sono tornata nella mia città natale, ed ho ripreso ad uscire con dei  vecchi amici. Dopo un mesetto ho conosciuto LUI. Io ero single da due  anni, mi sono dedicata solo a me stessa dopo una grande, immensa  delusione amorosa. LUI era un conoscente di un mio amico, avevano  frequentato l'università insieme. Viveva fuori, ma spesso veniva nella  mia città per lavoro, almeno 2 volte alla settimana. Talvolta  soggiornava in albergo per il weekend. Era molto attraente, così  affascinante ed intelligente che mi ha fatta tornare indietro nel tempo,  a quando mi innamoravo intensamente ed arrossivo ad uno sguardo.  Trascorrevamo ore a parlare, a volte anche in giro per musei e mostre, e  quando era fuori mi mancava. Un giorno di fine novembre mi ha baciata,  ed il mio cuore si è sciolto. Desideravo quel momento da tempo. A volte  quando era con me si allontanava per fare una chiamata, talvolta mi  diceva che telefonava alla sua collaboratrice (a volte le telefonava  davanti a me dicendole che il viaggio era andato bene, molto  tranquillamente, ed altre cose neutre), talaltra mi lasciava un attimo per chiamare la madre  che era vedova. Ma non ci vedevamo tutte le sere, dunque queste  telefonate erano rare e mai mi avrebbero insospettita. Sono una persona  di sani principi, di semplici principi a dire il vero. Ed ad oggi  esserlo vuol dire essere una stupida. Era marzo ed io già lo amavo. Mi  disse che avrebbe trascorso le vacanze di Pasqua da sua madre, che poco  tempo prima era caduta e si era fatta male, ed io lo accettai, perchè  per me la famiglia è il bene supremo. Quella sera facemmo l'amore per la  prima volta ed io gli dissi che sentivo di amarlo, e lui lo disse a me.  Mentre facevamo l'amore il suo cellulare vibrava e lui mi disse di  ignorarlo. Ma mentre lui era in doccia, il cellulare riprese a squillare  ed il nome sul display era quello della sua collaboratrice. Una volta  gli avevo chiesto se fosse necessario rispondere sempre ad A., la sua  collaboratrice, e se non avesse una cotta per lui. Lui mi aveva detto  che le rispondeva sempre perchè lei lo chiamava solo in caso di cose  urgenti, così un pò per fargli una gentilezza, un pò per gelosia, e  perchè A. sapesse della mia esistenza, risposi io. Appena aperta la  chiamata, prima di dire anche solo "pronto", sentii chiaramente una voce  femminile chiamarlo "amore" più volte, poichè io ero rimasta sbalordita  con il telefono in mano. Come una stupida, appunto. Non ebbi il  coraggio di rispondere e chiusi... ma le mandai un sms con il cuore che  mi batteva a mille, dicendole che non sentivo bene il cellulare e  chiedendole cosa volesse dirmi. E lei rispose "Amore anche io non ti  sentivo, volevo solo dirti che mi manchi e quando torni ti farò trovare  una sorpresa...". Allora lasciai gli sms sul suo cellulare, mi segnai il  numero di telefono sul mio cellulare, mi rivestii in fretta e andai via, mentre sentivo  che lui stava aprendo la porta della cabina doccia. Non ho risposto alle  sue telefonate, non l'ho ancora affrontato perchè non ho il coraggio di  ammettere la verità. Ho condiviso una cosa con lui, che va oltre il mio  corpo... ho condiviso la mia anima. In quel letto, io l'ho amato  davvero. In quel letto e fuori, in giro per i mercatini, mentre gli  raccontavo dei miei sogni... ed ora mi sento svuotata. Lui ha preso  tutto il mio amore e l'ha portato via. Vorrei chiamare l'altra e dirle  tutto, e sapere chi è... ma ho paura. Intanto ho cambiato scheda, lui ha provato a  contattarmi ma lo guarderò negli occhi quando riuscirò a non piangere, e  per il momento non credo sia possibile. Sono una stupida, e se lei  fosse... la sua fidanzata, che so... o addirittura sua moglie... sarei  anche una traditrice... mi scoppia la testa.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo. Sono ancora spiazzata e non  so come spiegarmi. Provo a dare un senso alle parole. Lo scorso agosto  sono tornata nella mia città natale, ed ho ripreso ad uscire con dei  vecchi amici. Dopo un mesetto ho conosciuto LUI. Io ero single da due  anni, mi sono dedicata solo a me stessa dopo una grande, immensa  delusione amorosa. LUI era un conoscente di un mio amico, avevano  frequentato l'università insieme. Viveva fuori, ma spesso veniva nella  mia città per lavoro, almeno 2 volte alla settimana. Talvolta  soggiornava in albergo per il weekend. Era molto attraente, così  affascinante ed intelligente che mi ha fatta tornare indietro nel tempo,  a quando mi innamoravo intensamente ed arrossivo ad uno sguardo.  Trascorrevamo ore a parlare, a volte anche in giro per musei e mostre, e  quando era fuori mi mancava. Un giorno di fine novembre mi ha baciata,  ed il mio cuore si è sciolto. Desideravo quel momento da tempo. A volte  quando era con me si allontanava per fare una chiamata, talvolta mi  diceva che telefonava alla sua collaboratrice (a volte le telefonava  davanti a me dicendole che il viaggio era andato bene, molto  tranquillamente, ed altre cose neutre), talaltra mi lasciava un attimo per chiamare la madre  che era vedova. Ma non ci vedevamo tutte le sere, dunque queste  telefonate erano rare e mai mi avrebbero insospettita. Sono una persona  di sani principi, di semplici principi a dire il vero. Ed ad oggi  esserlo vuol dire essere una stupida. Era marzo ed io già lo amavo. Mi  disse che avrebbe trascorso le vacanze di Pasqua da sua madre, che poco  tempo prima era caduta e si era fatta male, ed io lo accettai, perchè  per me la famiglia è il bene supremo. Quella sera facemmo l'amore per la  prima volta ed io gli dissi che sentivo di amarlo, e lui lo disse a me.  Mentre facevamo l'amore il suo cellulare vibrava e lui mi disse di  ignorarlo. Ma mentre lui era in doccia, il cellulare riprese a squillare  ed il nome sul display era quello della sua collaboratrice. Una volta  gli avevo chiesto se fosse necessario rispondere sempre ad A., la sua  collaboratrice, e se non avesse una cotta per lui. Lui mi aveva detto  che le rispondeva sempre perchè lei lo chiamava solo in caso di cose  urgenti, così un pò per fargli una gentilezza, un pò per gelosia, e  perchè A. sapesse della mia esistenza, risposi io. Appena aperta la  chiamata, prima di dire anche solo "pronto", sentii chiaramente una voce  femminile chiamarlo "amore" più volte, poichè io ero rimasta sbalordita  con il telefono in mano. Come una stupida, appunto. Non ebbi il  coraggio di rispondere e chiusi... ma le mandai un sms con il cuore che  mi batteva a mille, dicendole che non sentivo bene il cellulare e  chiedendole cosa volesse dirmi. E lei rispose "Amore anche io non ti  sentivo, volevo solo dirti che mi manchi e quando torni ti farò trovare  una sorpresa...". Allora lasciai gli sms sul suo cellulare, mi segnai il  numero di telefono sul mio cellulare, mi rivestii in fretta e andai via, mentre sentivo  che lui stava aprendo la porta della cabina doccia. Non ho risposto alle  sue telefonate, non l'ho ancora affrontato perchè non ho il coraggio di  ammettere la verità. Ho condiviso una cosa con lui, che va oltre il mio  corpo... ho condiviso la mia anima. In quel letto, io l'ho amato  davvero. In quel letto e fuori, in giro per i mercatini, mentre gli  raccontavo dei miei sogni... ed ora mi sento svuotata. Lui ha preso  tutto il mio amore e l'ha portato via. Vorrei chiamare l'altra e dirle  tutto, e sapere chi è... ma ho paura. Intanto ho cambiato scheda, lui ha provato a  contattarmi ma lo guarderò negli occhi quando riuscirò a non piangere, e  per il momento non credo sia possibile. Sono una stupida, e se lei  fosse... la sua fidanzata, che so... o addirittura sua moglie... sarei  anche una traditrice... mi scoppia la testa.



Domani è un altro giorno. Coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Domani è un altro giorno. Coraggio.


Del resto un Lothar non lascerebbe mai cellulare segreto incostudito no?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto un Lothar non lascerebbe mai cellulare segreto incostudito no?


Oltre quello non racconterebbe di non essere sposato. Anche perchè non ne avrebbe motivo. Io non lo farei mai.


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

*...........*

vorrei chiamarla... per dirle chi è LUI. E perchè sono una egoista e mi sentirei meglio a pensare di non aver colpe, se lui avesse tradito LEI con ME... e nel frattempo non posso smettere di pensare alle sue braccia attorno a me.... ma quanto si può essere stupide ancora alla mia età?


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2013)

mi ha colpito molto il fatto che te ne sei andata senza chiedere nulla e non ti sei fatta più trovare
non sei stupida, hai invece molto carattere:smile:


----------



## massinfedele (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarla... per dirle chi è LUI. E perchè sono una egoista e mi sentirei meglio a pensare di non aver colpe, se lui avesse tradito LEI con ME... e nel frattempo non posso smettere di pensare alle sue braccia attorno a me.... ma quanto si può essere stupide ancora alla mia età?


lascia stare. Meglio parlare con lui, mgari la sua storia è agli sgoccioli. Magari non è sposato, ma ha una ragazza da poco. Insomma, non trovi sarebbe meglio farti spiegare che cosa è accaduto?


----------



## Kid (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo. Sono ancora spiazzata e non  so come spiegarmi. Provo a dare un senso alle parole. Lo scorso agosto  sono tornata nella mia città natale, ed ho ripreso ad uscire con dei  vecchi amici. Dopo un mesetto ho conosciuto LUI. Io ero single da due  anni, mi sono dedicata solo a me stessa dopo una grande, immensa  delusione amorosa. LUI era un conoscente di un mio amico, avevano  frequentato l'università insieme. Viveva fuori, ma spesso veniva nella  mia città per lavoro, almeno 2 volte alla settimana. Talvolta  soggiornava in albergo per il weekend. Era molto attraente, così  affascinante ed intelligente che mi ha fatta tornare indietro nel tempo,  a quando mi innamoravo intensamente ed arrossivo ad uno sguardo.  Trascorrevamo ore a parlare, a volte anche in giro per musei e mostre, e  quando era fuori mi mancava. Un giorno di fine novembre mi ha baciata,  ed il mio cuore si è sciolto. Desideravo quel momento da tempo. A volte  quando era con me si allontanava per fare una chiamata, talvolta mi  diceva che telefonava alla sua collaboratrice (a volte le telefonava  davanti a me dicendole che il viaggio era andato bene, molto  tranquillamente, ed altre cose neutre), talaltra mi lasciava un attimo per chiamare la madre  che era vedova. Ma non ci vedevamo tutte le sere, dunque queste  telefonate erano rare e mai mi avrebbero insospettita. Sono una persona  di sani principi, di semplici principi a dire il vero. Ed ad oggi  esserlo vuol dire essere una stupida. Era marzo ed io già lo amavo. Mi  disse che avrebbe trascorso le vacanze di Pasqua da sua madre, che poco  tempo prima era caduta e si era fatta male, ed io lo accettai, perchè  per me la famiglia è il bene supremo. Quella sera facemmo l'amore per la  prima volta ed io gli dissi che sentivo di amarlo, e lui lo disse a me.  Mentre facevamo l'amore il suo cellulare vibrava e lui mi disse di  ignorarlo. Ma mentre lui era in doccia, il cellulare riprese a squillare  ed il nome sul display era quello della sua collaboratrice. Una volta  gli avevo chiesto se fosse necessario rispondere sempre ad A., la sua  collaboratrice, e se non avesse una cotta per lui. Lui mi aveva detto  che le rispondeva sempre perchè lei lo chiamava solo in caso di cose  urgenti, così un pò per fargli una gentilezza, un pò per gelosia, e  perchè A. sapesse della mia esistenza, risposi io. Appena aperta la  chiamata, prima di dire anche solo "pronto", sentii chiaramente una voce  femminile chiamarlo "amore" più volte, poichè io ero rimasta sbalordita  con il telefono in mano. Come una stupida, appunto. Non ebbi il  coraggio di rispondere e chiusi... ma le mandai un sms con il cuore che  mi batteva a mille, dicendole che non sentivo bene il cellulare e  chiedendole cosa volesse dirmi. E lei rispose "Amore anche io non ti  sentivo, volevo solo dirti che mi manchi e quando torni ti farò trovare  una sorpresa...". Allora lasciai gli sms sul suo cellulare, mi segnai il  numero di telefono sul mio cellulare, mi rivestii in fretta e andai via, mentre sentivo  che lui stava aprendo la porta della cabina doccia. Non ho risposto alle  sue telefonate, non l'ho ancora affrontato perchè non ho il coraggio di  ammettere la verità. Ho condiviso una cosa con lui, che va oltre il mio  corpo... ho condiviso la mia anima. In quel letto, io l'ho amato  davvero. In quel letto e fuori, in giro per i mercatini, mentre gli  raccontavo dei miei sogni... ed ora mi sento svuotata. Lui ha preso  tutto il mio amore e l'ha portato via. Vorrei chiamare l'altra e dirle  tutto, e sapere chi è... ma ho paura. Intanto ho cambiato scheda, lui ha provato a  contattarmi ma lo guarderò negli occhi quando riuscirò a non piangere, e  per il momento non credo sia possibile. Sono una stupida, e se lei  fosse... la sua fidanzata, che so... o addirittura sua moglie... sarei  anche una traditrice... mi scoppia la testa.


Capisco la delusione ma... che ti frega scusa? Ti piace, lo vuoi... il problema è suo, mica tuo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarla... per dirle chi è LUI. E perchè sono una egoista e mi sentirei meglio a pensare di non aver colpe, se lui avesse tradito LEI con ME... e nel frattempo non posso smettere di pensare alle sue braccia attorno a me.... ma quanto si può essere stupide ancora alla mia età?


Ma casomai prendi a calci nelle palle lui. Scusa, quanti anni hai?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Aprile 2013)

Mi spiace.
Uomini così ce ne sono...

In ogni caso, tu non hai nessunissima colpa, assolutamente nessuno.
Anche se fosse sposato da 20 anni con 5 figli. 

Se hai bisogno di sapere la verità, chiediglielo. Se non te la senti di affrontarlo, scrivigli, o chiedi a quel suo amico...

Ma se ci riesci, forse è meglio seppellire tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi ha colpito molto il fatto che te ne sei andata senza chiedere nulla e non ti sei fatta più trovare
> non sei stupida, hai invece molto carattere:smile:


Carattere o curiosità?
Come fai a dirgli ehi caro...ho lurkato in tuo cellulare...
Sai io avuto casino con una donna.

Tra me e il mio amico violinista.
Sms tra noi due...sempre...Amore...cara...ehi troia...ciò putana...

Lei visto mio sms...
E sono dovuto andare da lei a mostrarle che ero io...

Insomma na roba stile Dante e Guido Cavalcanti...


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Carattere o curiosità?
> Come fai a dirgli ehi caro...ho lurkato in tuo cellulare...
> Sai io avuto casino con una donna.
> 
> ...



ma se ne è andata senza chiedere nulla
invece di far finta di niente, per es.


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lascia stare. Meglio parlare con lui, mgari la sua storia è agli sgoccioli. Magari non è sposato, ma ha una ragazza da poco. Insomma, non trovi sarebbe meglio farti spiegare che cosa è accaduto?


Storia agli sgoccioli e la ragazza gli scrivi che le manca? Mmmm, non credo...



net ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarla... per dirle chi è LUI. E perchè sono una egoista e mi sentirei meglio a pensare di non aver colpe, se lui avesse tradito LEI con ME... e nel frattempo non posso smettere di pensare alle sue braccia attorno a me.... ma quanto si può essere stupide ancora alla mia età?


Allora tanto per iniziare non sei stupida. Sicuramente molto fragile, i segnali c'erano tutti e tu, forse, non hai voluto vedere.
Forse i due anni in cui hai pensato a te, in realtà ti sono serviti per scappare e non affrontare la fragilità del tuo animo...ed ecco che al primo arrivato, tac che ci sei cascata.
Quindi tranquilla, che non sei stupida...e se te lo dice una zitella acida, puoi crederci.
Il consiglio che posso darti e di continuare ad ignorarlo, non gli devi assolutamente nessuna spiegazione e visto che ancora ti fa male, meglio evitare di dargli modo d'infinocchiarti a dovere.
Se non avessi ancora disattivato la vecchia scheda, io gli manderei un messaggio, giusto per chiarire che se si azzarda anche solo a salutarti per strada, lo sputtani a dovere.
Per sms siamo un po' più forti che a vista.
Non hai perso nulla, è un bastardo schifoso...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Storia agli sgoccioli e la ragazza gli scrivi che le manca? Mmmm, non credo...
> 
> 
> Allora tanto per iniziare non sei stupida. Sicuramente molto fragile,* i segnali c'erano tutti *e tu, forse, non hai voluto vedere.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Storia agli sgoccioli e la ragazza gli scrivi che le manca? Mmmm, non credo...
> 
> 
> Allora tanto per iniziare non sei stupida. Sicuramente molto fragile, i segnali c'erano tutti e tu, forse, non hai voluto vedere.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lascia stare. Meglio parlare con lui, mgari la sua storia è agli sgoccioli. Magari non è sposato, ma ha una ragazza da poco. Insomma, non trovi sarebbe meglio farti spiegare che cosa è accaduto?



:ira:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi ha colpito molto il fatto che te ne sei andata senza chiedere nulla e non ti sei fatta più trovare
> non sei stupida, hai invece molto carattere:smile:


Condivido


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

*...*

In realtà, io non sospettavo davvero nulla. Non pensavo ci fossero i segnali. Lui parlava anche davanti a me, mi sembrava molto preso e normale. Le telefonate avvenivano non troppo spesso, e ad orari abbastanza normali (20.30-21.00, max 22 forse). Sicuramente mi sono fidata troppo, ma voglio pensare che sia ancora una bella cosa riuscire a fidarsi quando si ama. Non avrei mai controllato il suo cell, h avuto un momento di gelosia (o di chiarezza forse?) ed ho risposto al suo telefono che era sul comodino con la vibrazione. Dopo aver sentito una donna che lo chiamava "amore" si, ho aperto gli sms, ma da brava sciocca quale sono non ho nemmeno controllato cose precedenti, ho pensato all'immediato, a capire se si trattasse di una qualche forma di errore. Sono andata via senza chiedergli nulla, perchè non volevo sentire stupidaggini. Una donna che ti fa sorprese, che ti chiama amore... non è una donna in "crisi". E anche se lo fosse, quale crisi potrebbe mai giustificare un tradimento? E quale amore nasce nella menzogna? La libertà di scelta è un diritto. Avevo il diritto di scegliere se frequentare una persona con una relazione in atto, che fosse "sana" o "in crisi". Perchè finchè la relazione c'è, l'altro non è mio. Ed io non voglio far soffrire un'altra donna tanto quanto sto soffrendo io adesso.


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In realtà, io non sospettavo davvero nulla. Non pensavo ci fossero i segnali. Lui parlava anche davanti a me, mi sembrava molto preso e normale. Le telefonate avvenivano non troppo spesso, e ad orari abbastanza normali (20.30-21.00, max 22 forse). Sicuramente mi sono fidata troppo, ma voglio pensare che sia ancora una bella cosa riuscire a fidarsi quando si ama. Non avrei mai controllato il suo cell, h avuto un momento di gelosia (o di chiarezza forse?) ed ho risposto al suo telefono che era sul comodino con la vibrazione. Dopo aver sentito una donna che lo chiamava "amore" si, ho aperto gli sms, ma da brava sciocca quale sono non ho nemmeno controllato cose precedenti, ho pensato all'immediato, a capire se si trattasse di una qualche forma di errore. Sono andata via senza chiedergli nulla, perchè non volevo sentire stupidaggini. Una donna che ti fa sorprese, che ti chiama amore... non è una donna in "crisi". E anche se lo fosse, quale crisi potrebbe mai giustificare un tradimento? E quale amore nasce nella menzogna? La libertà di scelta è un diritto. Avevo il diritto di scegliere se frequentare una persona con una relazione in atto, che fosse "sana" o "in crisi". Perchè finchè la relazione c'è, l'altro non è mio. Ed io non voglio far soffrire un'altra donna tanto quanto sto soffrendo io adesso.


sei davvero una signora Net!e hai una forza pazzesca


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

*...e poi...*

Gli bastava leggere gli sms che gli ho lasciato sul cellulare per capire che sapevo tutto. Dio mio, non pensavo di soffrirne così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In realtà, io non sospettavo davvero nulla. Non pensavo ci fossero i segnali. Lui parlava anche davanti a me, mi sembrava molto preso e normale. Le telefonate avvenivano non troppo spesso, e ad orari abbastanza normali (20.30-21.00, max 22 forse). Sicuramente mi sono fidata troppo, ma voglio pensare che sia ancora una bella cosa riuscire a fidarsi quando si ama. Non avrei mai controllato il suo cell, h avuto un momento di gelosia (o di chiarezza forse?) ed ho risposto al suo telefono che era sul comodino con la vibrazione. Dopo aver sentito una donna che lo chiamava "amore" si, ho aperto gli sms, ma da brava sciocca quale sono non ho nemmeno controllato cose precedenti, ho pensato all'immediato, a capire se si trattasse di una qualche forma di errore. Sono andata via senza chiedergli nulla, perchè non volevo sentire stupidaggini. Una donna che ti fa sorprese, che ti chiama amore... non è una donna in "crisi". E anche se lo fosse, quale crisi potrebbe mai giustificare un tradimento? E quale amore nasce nella menzogna? La libertà di scelta è un diritto. Avevo il diritto di scegliere se frequentare una persona con una relazione in atto, che fosse "sana" o "in crisi". Perchè finchè la relazione c'è, l'altro non è mio. Ed io non voglio far soffrire un'altra donna tanto quanto sto soffrendo io adesso.


Infatti doveva dirtelo subito. 
Ma questo riguarda lui.
Tu ora stai male, mi dispiace di questo. Quoto chi dice di non farti più trovare, anche se all'inizio sarà dura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In realtà, io non sospettavo davvero nulla. Non pensavo ci fossero i segnali. Lui parlava anche davanti a me, mi sembrava molto preso e normale. Le telefonate avvenivano non troppo spesso, e ad orari abbastanza normali (20.30-21.00, max 22 forse). Sicuramente mi sono fidata troppo, ma voglio pensare che sia ancora una bella cosa riuscire a fidarsi quando si ama. Non avrei mai controllato il suo cell, h avuto un momento di gelosia (o di chiarezza forse?) ed ho risposto al suo telefono che era sul comodino con la vibrazione. Dopo aver sentito una donna che lo chiamava "amore" si, ho aperto gli sms, ma da brava sciocca quale sono non ho nemmeno controllato cose precedenti, ho pensato all'immediato, a capire se si trattasse di una qualche forma di errore. Sono andata via senza chiedergli nulla, perchè non volevo sentire stupidaggini. Una donna che ti fa sorprese, che ti chiama amore... non è una donna in "crisi". E anche se lo fosse, quale crisi potrebbe mai giustificare un tradimento? E quale amore nasce nella menzogna? *La libertà di scelta è un diritto. Avevo il diritto di scegliere se frequentare una persona con una relazione in atto, che fosse "sana" o "in crisi"*. Perchè finchè la relazione c'è, l'altro non è mio. Ed io non voglio far soffrire un'altra donna tanto quanto sto soffrendo io adesso.


Sì. Su questo non ci piove. Hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarla... per dirle chi è LUI. E perchè sono una egoista e mi sentirei meglio a pensare di non aver colpe, se lui avesse tradito LEI con ME... e nel frattempo non posso smettere di pensare alle sue braccia attorno a me.... *ma quanto si può essere stupide ancora alla mia età*?


perchè stupida???
intanto hai dato amore e (spero) anche ricevuto...non c'è stipidità in questo

e poi non stupirti dell'inganno: c'è moooooolto di peggio

voglio dire: non allevia la tua rabbia/sofferenza, ma convinciti che non sei caduta in una rete particolare...di sicuro non la peggiore...

hai mai sentito parlare di "doppie vite"???
ehh si...ci sono molti casi di persone che vivono (esempio) a roma, bel lavoro, bella moglie da 15anni, 2 figli, un cane, appartamento in zona in, villetta a mare, amici, parenti, natale pasqua...
...e poi, dopo 15 anni, si viene a scoprire (dirai tu) un'amante???

NO
un'altra vita (che so) a parigi...stesso lavoro, bella moglie (da 9 anni) una figlia, un gatto, attico sugli chanselise, amici e parenti...

il tutto CONTEMPORANEAMENTE e senza che nessuna delle due famiglie capisse una mazza

ripeto:
non voglio alleviare il tuo dolore, ma concentrati sul fatto evitando di pensare troppo al "come ho fatto a farmi fregare?"
:up:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

Comunque un tantino curiosa di come è davvero io lo sarei ...
Non sarei sparita lo avrei affrontato subito...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè stupida???
> intanto hai dato amore e (spero) anche ricevuto...non c'è stipidità in questo
> 
> e poi non stupirti dell'inganno: c'è moooooolto di peggio
> ...


che sarebbero  Champs Elysees ?


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che sarebbero  Champs Elysees ?


si è un'abbreviazione usata


----------



## massinfedele (10 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:


why?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In realtà, io non sospettavo davvero nulla. Non pensavo ci fossero i segnali. Lui parlava anche davanti a me, mi sembrava molto preso e normale. Le telefonate avvenivano non troppo spesso, e ad orari abbastanza normali (20.30-21.00, max 22 forse). Sicuramente mi sono fidata troppo, ma voglio pensare che sia ancora una bella cosa riuscire a fidarsi quando si ama. Non avrei mai controllato il suo cell, h avuto un momento di gelosia (o di chiarezza forse?) ed ho risposto al suo telefono che era sul comodino con la vibrazione. Dopo aver sentito una donna che lo chiamava "amore" si, ho aperto gli sms, ma da brava sciocca quale sono non ho nemmeno controllato cose precedenti, ho pensato all'immediato, a capire se si trattasse di una qualche forma di errore. Sono andata via senza chiedergli nulla, perchè non volevo sentire stupidaggini. Una donna che ti fa sorprese, che ti chiama amore... non è una donna in "crisi". E anche se lo fosse, quale crisi potrebbe mai giustificare un tradimento? E quale amore nasce nella menzogna? La libertà di scelta è un diritto. Avevo il diritto di scegliere se frequentare una persona con una relazione in atto, che fosse "sana" o "in crisi". Perchè finchè la relazione c'è, l'altro non è mio. Ed io non voglio far soffrire un'altra donna tanto quanto sto soffrendo io adesso.


A dispetto del titolo che hai messo con l'appellativo "stupida" ti trovo invece molto intelligente e consapevole, hai ragione nessun amore serio nasce dalla menzogna, non vi conoscevate da 2 settimane ma da alcuni mesi aveva tempo e coraggio di dirti che na donna lo chiamava "amore", lasciato perdere ne troverai di meglio, non mi meraviglierei se fosse la moglie


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A dispetto del titolo che hai messo con l'appellativo "stupida" ti trovo invece molto intelligente e consapevole, hai ragione *nessun amore serio nasce dalla menzogna*, non vi conoscevate da 2 settimane ma da alcuni mesi aveva tempo e coraggio di dirti che na donna lo chiamava "amore", lasciato perdere ne troverai di meglio, non mi meraviglierei se fosse la moglie


mmmmmm :condom:

su questo potrei obbiettare...


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



Highlander ha detto:


> why?


Poi te lo spiego


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmmm :condom:
> 
> su questo potrei obbiettare...


Cioè?:smile:


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

Credo che ogni volta in cui si viene presi in giro, ogni volta in cui i nostri sentimenti sono calpestati, in qualche modo ci sentiamo stupidi per non aver capito... per non aver saputo difenderci. Io ho 28 anni, credo nell'onestà, nella fiducia, nella condivisione. Credo anche nella passione, ma quella che nasce dal sentimento, che ti fa pensare di essere un'unica cosa con l'uomo che hai accanto. E, purtroppo o per fortuna, credo nelle persone. Non sono una specie di puritana. Sono una donna corteggiata, so giocare con gli uomini, ma non con gli uomini altrui, e non se ho un compagno. L'amore per me è una cosa viscerale, se amo sento di appartenere ad un uomo e sento che lui mi appartiene, e quando sento ciò, amo condividere ogni mio aspetto con lui. Se mi accorgo di non amare, in genere non cerco altrove, ma parlo con il mio uomo col cuore, con sincerità, anche a costo di ferirlo e lasciarmi ferire dalle sue reazioni.
Alcune cose accadono anche senza cercarle, è vero: mi è capitato di provare una forte attrazione per un altro uomo, un mio collega, mentre avevo un compagno. Non ho mai tradito la fiducia del mio compagno, e quando mi sono resa conto che la cosa non accennava a diminuire, ed anzi mi stavo infatuando di questa persona come una scolaretta, gliene ho parlato. Non è stato gradevole, il mio compagno ha reagito malissimo, come è comprensibile, ma alla fine ci abbiamo riso su, ci siamo iscritti in palestra assieme, abbiamo riscoperto la nostra intimità, condiviso nuovi interessi e coltivato anche i nostri spazi separati. Quando la nostra storia è finita, è finita perchè abbiamo capito (con grande dolore) che l'amore si era estinto ed eravamo diventati amici. Non sono stata perfetta, ma sono stata onesta, e questo genere di onestà dovrebbe esser concessa a tutti. Semplicemente perchè abbiamo il dovere di difendere e rispettare non solo chi amiamo, ma anche chi ci ama. Io amo quest'uomo, Dio solo sa quanto lo amo. Me lo sento nelle vene. Sento il cuore morire nel mio petto ogni giorno un pò, e lo cerco di continuo. Nei sogni, per strada... non è facile, per niente. Non potrei affrontarlo ora, perchè ho troppo bisogno di sentirmi dire una bugia. E se credessi alle sue bugie scenderei a patti con me stessa.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè?:smile:


il mio matrimonio ad esempio, che è nato da una menzogna, un tradimento: lei era fidanzatissima...(e non avevamo ne 15 ne 20 anni)

...poi una notte...che diventa tresca...che diventa storia...che porta ad innamorarci...che la porta a lasciarsi...che porta a fidanzarci...e quindi sposarci 

...e voglio dire: non credo di essere l'unico al mondo ad aver vissuto una storia simile :smile:


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il mio matrimonio ad esempio, che è nato da una menzogna, un tradimento: lei era fidanzatissima...(e non avevamo ne 15 ne 20 anni)
> 
> ...poi una notte...che diventa tresca...che diventa storia...che porta ad innamorarci...che la porta a lasciarsi...che porta a fidanzarci...e quindi sposarci
> 
> ...e voglio dire: non credo di essere l'unico al mondo ad aver vissuto una storia simile :smile:




Il fatto è che io non ho potuto scegliere... non avevo idea che lui avesse un'altra persona. Voi avete compiuto una scelta, io non ho potuto scegliere. Per me e per l'altra donna (anche se l'altra a quanto pare sono io) ha deciso sempre e solo LUI. Tu puoi fidarti della tua donna, io non posso fidarmi di LUI. Perchè non ha mentito solo a lei, ma anche a me.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In quel letto, io l'ho amato davvero. In quel letto e fuori, in giro per i mercatini, mentre gli raccontavo dei miei sogni... ed ora mi sento svuotata. Lui ha preso tutto il mio amore e l'ha portato via. Vorrei chiamare l'altra e dirle tutto, e sapere chi è... ma ho paura. Intanto ho cambiato scheda, lui ha provato a contattarmi ma lo guarderò negli occhi quando riuscirò a non piangere, e per il momento non credo sia possibile. Sono una stupida, e se lei fosse... la sua fidanzata, che so... o addirittura sua moglie... sarei anche una traditrice... mi scoppia la testa.


Ciao Net!

Io dico no agli uomini troppo colti e intelligenti, perchè loro conoscono le modalità per fare ciò che desiderano e sanno scegliere bene le persone con le quali conviene farlo.
Loro sono gli schermidori abili che maneggiano abbastanza bene ogni tipo di arma bianca, tanto da evitrare gli attacchi e da andare a segno ogniqualvolta lo desiderano.
L'uomo ideale per la donna con degli ideali è il mediocre, un po' ottuso e spuntato, quello che ride ore davanti ad un paio di chiappe che ballonzolano in televisione e che quando tenta di trattenere un rutto, poi gli scappa di spetezzare.
Un uomo semplice da gestire e da correggere, utile nei lavori così come servizievole nel tempo libero, senza organi superflui e di infrequente manutenzione è una garanzia per la famiglia e una certezza per il futuro che non svuoterà mai il portafogli e non spezzerà mai il cuore.

Io dico no alle donne che ritornano bambine, perchè loro non sono ecologicamente sostenibili e, rivivendo due volte un'età di sprechi ed abuso del superfluo, finiscono per sprecare ed abusare soprattutto della propria credulità malriposta.
Esse sono tanto noiose quanto quegli scempi di corse automobistiche su circuiti ovali ed altrettanto sconclusionate, hanno lo stesso stile carnevalesco di una novantenne che veste alla marinaretta senza godere dello spirito di goliardica follia che invece è proprio solo del periodo che precede la Pasqua.
La donna desiderabile per l'uomo di valore non ripassa malamente, e fuori tempo massimo, per una via che ha già percorso - ferendosi come in mezzo ai rovi - solo per rifondersi in un distillato di memorie travisate e raggrumarsi in una colata che non ha più un necessario stampo in cui formarsi nuovamente.
Una donna del genere, solo perchè è talmente traviata dentro e fuori di sè, può non rifiutare sdegnata le attenzioni di qualcuno disposto ad usare una in uno stato come il suo senza farsi scrupoli o remore di alcun tipo.

Io dico no ai principi semplici e sani senza il sano e semplice principio del sospetto, perchè esso è il fondamento di ogni relazione umana e la porta tagliafuoco che impedisce alla semplice brace caduta sul tappeto in un momento di distrazione di diventare un incendio incontrollabile che lascia solo nero e cenere ovunque abbia furoreggiato.
Essi sono tanto inutili quanto dannosi, da un lato se non sono sostenuti da un guardiano dai cento occhi che si industrii giorno e notte per non assopirsi in luoghi perigliosi o con compagni inconoscibili e dall'altro se non sono frenati da un palafreniere accorto ed umile che tenga sempre presente di star guidando un birroccio e non un landò.
Il principio è sano o guasto a seconda del luogo, del tempo e della convenienza, non vive di assoluti e su essi non si appoggia mai, neppure quando è sfinito, per essere travolto e schiacciato, come un tappeto damascato da scarponi frusti e fangosi, dalle necessità e dalle irriverenze frettolose o artefatte che precedono o seguono chi chiede e ringrazia per aver ricevuto in regalo o rubato il necessario o il superfluo allo sciocco od al distratto.
Il principio indica il verso, come il dito con la direzione, non s'addentra mai nella materia che sporca, come la freccia nel bersaglio di paglia.

Io dico no anche all'amore che si fa merce, perchè egli sarebbe impacchettato e scambiato, tra uno sciocco che se ne priva ed un indegno che non ne può mettere nel proprio sacco, cosìcchè questo pare andare disperso piuttosto che trasferito e la sua quantità negli animi tende ad un minimo assoluto.
Esso è un fenomeno del tutto autonomo, il quale non abbisogna minimamente di nessun altro nè per crearlo, nè per subirlo, giacchè è una formazione univoca e completa già all'interno di un solo animo ed un solo cuore, il quale non necessità per riscaldarsi nè che gliene batta uno accanto, nè tantomeno che batta d'amore reciproco.
L'amore non si combina e non si somma, non si accoda nè si eleva e non viene trascinato nè sospinto, sia esso in completa solitudine umorale o venga per accidenti a trovarsi a captare tutte le attenzioni affettuose del mondo intero.
Un amore è per un'illusione e non è per una disillusione, talora il contrario, ma mai e per nessun motivo è dovuto ad una realtà

Ciao!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il mio matrimonio ad esempio, che è nato da una menzogna, un tradimento: lei era fidanzatissima...(e non avevamo ne 15 ne 20 anni)
> 
> ...poi una notte...che diventa tresca...che diventa storia...che porta ad innamorarci...che la porta a lasciarsi...che porta a fidanzarci...e quindi sposarci
> 
> ...e voglio dire: non credo di essere l'unico al mondo ad aver vissuto una storia simile :smile:


È tu non  sapevi che era fidanzata?  Ci si può innamorare di una persona già impegnata sentimentalmente ma deve essere una scelta consapevole se no è inganno.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io non ho potuto scegliere... non avevo idea che lui avesse un'altra persona. Voi avete compiuto una scelta, io non ho potuto scegliere. Per me e per l'altra donna (anche se l'altra a quanto pare sono io) ha deciso sempre e solo LUI. Tu puoi fidarti della tua donna, io non posso fidarmi di LUI. Perchè non ha mentito solo a lei, ma anche a me.


si ok...ma non temi di vivere per parecchi anni con il dubbio???
il dubbio che magari non fosse sposato ma fidanzato???
e che magari questo fidanzamento fosse, che so, o datato e con lui magari "un po' rotto e disamorato" oppure nato poche settimane prima e quindi "ancora poco significativo"???
o che nemmeno fosse fidanzato ma "amante" di questa lei (sposata, fidanzata)???
oppure che fosse solo poco più di una trombamica ???

voglio dire...bastava (e ancora ora basterebbe) qualche minuto di conversazione e almeno evitavi il rischio di pensare tra 30 anni a questo qui...mi spiego??? :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È tu non  sapevi che era fidanzata?  Ci si può innamorare di una persona già impegnata sentimentalmente ma deve essere una scelta consapevole se no è inganno.


certo che lo sapevo...appena conosciuta mi ha detto "sono fidanzata"...
...ma sorrideva, scherzava, le piaceva la situazione...e verificato il mio "non conoscere" lui ho lasciato che le cose andassero da sole


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si ok...ma non temi di vivere per parecchi anni con il dubbio???
> il dubbio che magari non fosse sposato ma fidanzato???
> e che magari questo fidanzamento fosse, che so, o datato e con lui magari "un po' rotto e disamorato" oppure nato poche settimane prima e quindi "ancora poco significativo"???
> o che nemmeno fosse fidanzato ma "amante" di questa lei (sposata, fidanzata)???
> ...


Da come interpreto le sensazione di Net credo che lei ora si senta disillusa, non si fida più di lui però sa che se si riavvicinasse per avere spiegazioni cederebbe a prescindere se tali  spiegazioni siano reali e condivisibili o fantasiose o poco chiare, credo che le serva tempo per assorbire la botta, poi magari più avanti se vorrà potrà cercarlo:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> certo che lo sapevo...appena conosciuta mi ha detto "sono fidanzata"...
> ...ma sorrideva, scherzava, le piaceva la situazione...e verificato il mio "non conoscere" lui ho lasciato che le cose andassero da sole


Vedi tu sapevi ed hai scelto  hai avuto questa opportunità che a lei è mancata, tua moglie con te è stata intellettualmente onesta da subito :smile: c'è una differenza sostanziale a mio avviso :smile: e ripeto posso capire che nelle prime settimane questa cosa lui l'abbia taciuta ma se il sentimento SALE devi prendere il coraggio a due mani e parlare chiaramente :smile:


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Net!
> 
> Io dico no agli uomini troppo colti e intelligenti, perchè loro conoscono le modalità per fare ciò che desiderano e sanno scegliere bene le persone con le quali conviene farlo.
> Loro sono gli schermidori abili che maneggiano abbastanza bene ogni tipo di arma bianca, tanto da evitrare gli attacchi e da andare a segno ogniqualvolta lo desiderano.
> ...



io dico no alle persone che schematizzano tutto tralasciando il dato fondamentale dell'umanità. Ad ognuno i suoi principi, nessuno obbliga nessuno a condividerli. Potrei preferire il principio del rispetto a quello del sospetto. Significherà tornare bambina? Può darsi. Significherà meritare di chiedere un parere umano e ricevere risposte meccaniche e poco umane, fiumi in piena di parole tanto ben concertate quanto sentenziose e fredde? Forse no. Il tuo parere potrebbe sembrarti illuminante. Oppure illuminante è chi, nella cultura del sospetto, ha ancora il coraggio di rispettare? Se la cosa ti annoia, poni rimedio con un semplice click. Se invece ti diverte, sarei contenta se spogliassi il tuo linguaggio di fronzoli e mi dessi un semplice consiglio, che è lo scopo del thread. Ma non sentirti in obbligo.


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si ok...ma non temi di vivere per parecchi anni con il dubbio???
> il dubbio che magari non fosse sposato ma fidanzato???
> e che magari questo fidanzamento fosse, che so, o datato e con lui magari "un po' rotto e disamorato" oppure nato poche settimane prima e quindi "ancora poco significativo"???
> o che nemmeno fosse fidanzato ma "amante" di questa lei (sposata, fidanzata)???
> ...


Un relazione con questo tenore di messaggi  "Amore anche io non ti sentivo, volevo solo dirti che mi manchi e quando torni ti farò trovare una sorpresa...". non è in crisi...
A maggior ragione se fosse un fidanzamento fresco...che ci stai a fare?
A maggior ragione se la presunta fidanzata fosse in realtà sposata...cioè mi cornifichi già appena messi assieme? 
Ancor peggio se fosse una trombamica. Il buon giorno si vede dal mattino! Stiamo insieme da poco e già ti fai la trombamica...e io che ci sto a fare qui? Le pippe? 

Ma per favore Cheat...ma figurati se rimarrà a pensare a questo qui per 30 anni. Quello degli "strascichi" amorosi sei tu, net è di altra pasta...per fortuna!


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

*il fatto è...*

che le telefonate di A. sono incominciate da subito. dunque era una cosa abbastanza datata... e se mel'avesse detto mi avrebbe mostrato onestà e rispetto.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi tu sapevi ed hai scelto  hai avuto questa opportunità che a lei è mancata, tua moglie con te è stata intellettualmente onesta da subito :smile: c'è una differenza sostanziale a mio avviso :smile: e ripeto posso capire che nelle prime settimane questa cosa lui l'abbia taciuta ma se il sentimento SALE devi prendere il coraggio a due mani e parlare chiaramente :smile:


chiarissimo...giustissimo, legittimissimo ecc..

però cavolo...un "chi è questa" non costava niente...:unhappy:


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un relazione con questo tenore di messaggi  "Amore anche io non ti sentivo, volevo solo dirti che mi manchi e quando torni ti farò trovare una sorpresa...". non è in crisi...
> A maggior ragione se fosse un fidanzamento fresco...che ci stai a fare?
> A maggior ragione se la presunta fidanzata fosse in realtà sposata...cioè mi cornifichi già appena messi assieme?
> Ancor peggio se fosse una trombamica. Il buon giorno si vede dal mattino! Stiamo insieme da poco e già ti fai la trombamica...e io che ci sto a fare qui? Le pippe?
> ...


ahahahahah :mexican:

"scrivimi 4 post e ti dirò chi sei" 

dalle mie parti diciamo "ma va tastala" :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> io dico no alle persone che schematizzano tutto tralasciando il dato fondamentale dell'umanità. Ad ognuno i suoi principi, nessuno obbliga nessuno a condividerli. Potrei preferire il principio del rispetto a quello del sospetto. Significherà tornare bambina? Può darsi. Significherà meritare di chiedere un parere umano e ricevere risposte meccaniche e poco umane, fiumi in piena di parole tanto ben concertate quanto sentenziose e fredde? Forse no. Il tuo parere potrebbe sembrarti illuminante. Oppure illuminante è chi, nella cultura del sospetto, ha ancora il coraggio di rispettare? Se la cosa ti annoia, poni rimedio con un semplice click. Se invece ti diverte, sarei contenta se spogliassi il tuo linguaggio di fronzoli e mi dessi un semplice consiglio, che è lo scopo del thread. Ma non sentirti in obbligo.



Io dico sì alle persone che dicono no alle persone giuste, dico no alle persone che si rivoltano piccate e dicono no ad opinioni nient'affatto schematiche e non dettate nè da noia nè da irridenza.

Sei qui per venire discussa.
Ora, quanto verrà scritto, e come, ben difficilmente seguirà i tuoi desideri.
Siine conscia.

Che tu stia soffrendo per una situazione nella quale ti sei descritta come stupida, l'hai messo nero su bianco tu.
Se devo darti ragione anche nel giudizio, allora sei stupida davvero e della tua opinione dovrei semplicemente sorridere, se fossi più umano ed ottimista, come ritieni che dovrei essere, ti direi che non sei stupida perchè le stupide fanno cose stupide e dicono cose stupide, mentre tu hai descritto semplicemente circostanze abbastanza banali ed un dolore che, anche se a te non sembra, è piuttosto comune...

Vuoi un consiglio semplice per non stare male?
Non ce ne sono.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chiarissimo...giustissimo, legittimissimo ecc..
> 
> però cavolo...un "chi è questa" non costava niente...:unhappy:


Ma te l'ha spiegato tra le righe ora si sentirebbe fragile e teme di non fare la giusta scelta, magari tra un po'è più forte e lo cerca quantomeno per chiarire oppure tra un po' lo pensa di meno e va avanti nella sua vita in attesa del prossimo amore :smile: per inciso io avrei chiesto spiegazioni  ma Net deve agire come crede meglio per se


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma te l'ha spiegato tra le righe ora si sentirebbe fragile e teme di non fare la giusta scelta, magari tra un po'è più forte e lo cerca quantomeno per chiarire oppure tra un po' lo pensa di meno e va avanti nella sua vita in attesa del prossimo amore :smile: per inciso io avrei chiesto spiegazioni  ma Net deve agire come crede meglio per se


Giusto
Infatti tengo a precisare che anche secondo me lei è stata molto forte nel troncare di netto evitando strascichi

Solo che le persone forti "ogni tanto" diventano arroganti (con se stessi) e rischiano di agire per eccesso di lungimiranza (o presunta tale)...e qualche volta si prende qualche cantonata 

(Lo dico perché IO sono esattamente così  )


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

No Rabarbaro, non sono qui per venire discussa nei miei valori o riguardo la banalità o la eccezionalità della mia situazione. Cerco consigli umani, non ottimisti. Ma nemmeno che sbeffeggino cose in cui credo, perchè non chiedo di esser giudicata per la persona che sono, nè tantomeno ritengo che in questo ambito sia fattibile. Non chiedo consigli per stare meglio. Consigli sulla mia situazione, della serie "forse avresti dovuto chiamare lei..." oppure "ma hai pensato che avrebbe potuto essere la cugina?" come hanno fatto altri utenti, che ringrazio davvero. Perchè il vostro parere, quello di voi TUTTI, che siete esterni alla vicenda, può essere scontato per voi, ma potrebbe far la differenza per me che mi sento il cuore pesante in questa situazione così "banale"... c'è poi grande differenza riguardo la banalità o la eccezionalità delle cose, se hanno in comune il dolore?


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

*e poi...*

Tra le altre cose...oggi cel'avevo quasi fatta, quando è arrivato un mazzo di rose bianche e gigli, i fiori che adoro. C'era un bigliettino che ho dovuto leggere per assicurarmi che fosse lui. C'era scritto solo "Ti prego..." e la sua firma. Adesso lo chiamerò per ringraziarlo e per suggerirgli di non mandarmi ulteriori regali, poichè non sono bene accetti. Penso sempre più che sia il caso di chiamare A. (l'altra donna, se così si può chiamare). Naturalmente mi sento morire, ma non credo che morirò questa sera.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose...oggi cel'avevo quasi fatta, quando è arrivato un mazzo di rose bianche e gigli, i fiori che adoro. C'era un bigliettino che ho dovuto leggere per assicurarmi che fosse lui. C'era scritto solo "Ti prego..." e la sua firma. Adesso lo chiamerò per ringraziarlo e per suggerirgli di non mandarmi ulteriori regali, poichè non sono bene accetti. Penso sempre più che sia il caso di chiamare A. (l'altra donna, se così si può chiamare). Naturalmente mi sento morire, ma non credo che morirò questa sera.



ciao
e se magari chiamandolo per ringraziarlo dei fiori stupendi ascolti anche cos'ha da dirti? magari (sempre) non sono bugie... boh... invidio la tua forza d'animo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> No Rabarbaro, non sono qui per venire discussa nei miei valori o riguardo la banalità o la eccezionalità della mia situazione. Cerco consigli umani, non ottimisti. Ma nemmeno che sbeffeggino cose in cui credo, perchè non chiedo di esser giudicata per la persona che sono, nè tantomeno ritengo che in questo ambito sia fattibile. Non chiedo consigli per stare meglio. Consigli sulla mia situazione, della serie "forse avresti dovuto chiamare lei..." oppure "ma hai pensato che avrebbe potuto essere la cugina?" come hanno fatto altri utenti, che ringrazio davvero. Perchè il vostro parere, quello di voi TUTTI, che siete esterni alla vicenda, può essere scontato per voi, ma potrebbe far la differenza per me che mi sento il cuore pesante in questa situazione così "banale"... c'è poi grande differenza riguardo la banalità o la eccezionalità delle cose, se hanno in comune il dolore?


Premesso che ciò che cerchi non è detto sia ciò che ti serve e che il concetto di consigli umani, come quelli che vai esemplificando tu, è talmente ristretto da poter essere oggetto di un sondaggio a risposta multipla, con massimo 3-4 possibilità, piuttosto che di una discussione nella quale la vera e più ampia umanità di chi ti regala la sua opinione si possa dispiegare liberamente, non credo che nessuno, io compreso, voglia confondere la situazione banale con la banalità della sofferenza, tant'è che ad indicare il dolore frutto di circostanze come quelle di cui tu parli ho usato il termine nient'affatto sminuente, ma piuttosto affratellante, di "comune".

Ora sta a te informarti, tramite ricerca web, social network, terzo grado ad amici e conscenti comuni and so on, su chi hai accolto nel tuo corpo con tanto amore e che ora schifi tanto duramente da non aver cuore di chiedere a lui personalmente di chiarire la di lui situazione affettiva...

Se riesci ad accendere un pc od a comporre un numero su un apparecchio telefonico, hai tutti gli strumenti tecnici per indagare, no?

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose...oggi cel'avevo quasi fatta, quando è arrivato un mazzo di rose bianche e gigli, i fiori che adoro. C'era un bigliettino che ho dovuto leggere per assicurarmi che fosse lui. C'era scritto solo "Ti prego..." e la sua firma. Adesso lo chiamerò per ringraziarlo e per suggerirgli di non mandarmi ulteriori regali, poichè non sono bene accetti. Penso sempre più che sia il caso di chiamare A. (l'altra donna, se così si può chiamare). Naturalmente mi sento morire, ma non credo che morirò questa sera.


Ha calato le braghe subito....complimenti.
Ritengo che non dovresti chiamarla.
Ti mostrerai assolutamente superiore a lui....se questo può darti una minima soddisfazione nell'amarezza.
Preparati a un periodo duro, per dimenticarlo: ma prendilo come una dieta, necessaria per la tua salute e la tua bellezza. Mi dispiace per te, mannaggia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Premesso che ciò che cerchi non è detto sia ciò che ti serve e che il concetto di consigli umani, come quelli che vai esemplificando tu, è talmente ristretto da poter essere oggetto di un sondaggio a risposta multipla, con massimo 3-4 possibilità, piuttosto che di una discussione nella quale la vera e più ampia umanità di chi ti regala la sua opinione si possa dispiegare liberamente, non credo che nessuno, io compreso, voglia confondere la situazione banale con la banalità della sofferenza, tant'è che ad indicare il dolore frutto di circostanze come quelle di cui tu parli ho usato il termine nient'affatto sminuente, ma piuttosto affratellante, di "comune".
> 
> Ora sta a te informarti, tramite ricerca web, social network, terzo grado ad amici e conscenti comuni and so on, su chi hai accolto nel tuo corpo con tanto amore e che ora schifi tanto duramente da non aver cuore di chiedere a lui personalmente di chiarire la di lui situazione affettiva...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione anche tu, ma questa cosa dei fiori me l'ha fatto scadere sotto i tacchi


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu, ma questa cosa dei fiori me l'ha fatto scadere sotto i tacchi


Ma i fiori non sarebbero neppure una cattiva idea, certo che proprio rose bianche e gigli...
Cioè rispettivamente il sombolo di purezza e castità...
Dopo quel che è successo?

Tanto valeva mandare rucola e basilico!

Bah...
Gente disinformata!
Dilettanti!


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

In una situazione simile, ogni cosa pare soggettiva. Anche l'umanità. Forse ha scelto quei fiori perchè sa che li adoro e se ne è ricordato, se è riuscito a non confondermi con l'altra. Non ho mai detto che non gli darò MAi occasione di dire la sua, ho detto solo che adesso qualsiasi cosa uscisse da quella bocca la accoglierei come l'Ave Maria, probabilmente. Non sono lucida...
L'ho chiamato per ringraziarlo, l'ho pregato di non mandarmi altri regali perchè non sono graditi. Mi ha chiesto di incontrarci questa sera. Ma è presto per me. E per dirgli di no ho usato forza su me stessa. Domando scusa per i miei toni altalenanti, è così che mi sento: su una altalena. Una tenera ed incostante donnina preda del suo dolore. Questa immagine di me non mi gratifica, e tuttavia è una fase da sopportare e superare. Stasera la passerò con una buona bottiglia di vino, con una cara amica, cercando di godere della mia libertà... per quanto non cercata. E quando sarò in uno stato d'animo presentabile allora accetterò di sentire la sua. Quando sarò in grado di filtrare le sue stupidaggini. Vi ringrazio tanto per i consigli, vi auguro una buona serata.


----------



## devastata (10 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A dispetto del titolo che hai messo con l'appellativo "stupida" ti trovo invece molto intelligente e consapevole, hai ragione nessun amore serio nasce dalla menzogna, non vi conoscevate da 2 settimane ma da alcuni mesi aveva tempo e coraggio di dirti che na donna lo chiamava "amore", lasciato perdere ne troverai di meglio, non mi meraviglierei se fosse la moglie



Al 99% lo è.

Una mia conoscente ha convissuto per 7 anni con uno che giustifacava varie assenze sempre per lavoro, lei passava le feste consacrate e le vacanze in Sardegna dai genitori anziani che non avrebbero mai accettato un separato, quando i genitori di lei sono morti, ha scoperto che lui era sposato e assente giustificato per la moglie per cause di lavoro.
Naturalmente è rimasto con la moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In una situazione simile, ogni cosa pare soggettiva. Anche l'umanità. Forse ha scelto quei fiori perchè sa che li adoro e se ne è ricordato, se è riuscito a non confondermi con l'altra. Non ho mai detto che non gli darò MAi occasione di dire la sua, ho detto solo che adesso qualsiasi cosa uscisse da quella bocca la accoglierei come l'Ave Maria, probabilmente. Non sono lucida...
> L'ho chiamato per ringraziarlo, l'ho pregato di non mandarmi altri regali perchè non sono graditi. Mi ha chiesto di incontrarci questa sera. Ma è presto per me. E per dirgli di no ho usato forza su me stessa. Domando scusa per i miei toni altalenanti, è così che mi sento: su una altalena. Una tenera ed incostante donnina preda del suo dolore. Questa immagine di me non mi gratifica, e tuttavia è una fase da sopportare e superare. Stasera la passerò con una buona bottiglia di vino, con una cara amica, cercando di godere della mia libertà... per quanto non cercata. E quando sarò in uno stato d'animo presentabile allora accetterò di sentire la sua. Quando sarò in grado di filtrare le sue stupidaggini. Vi ringrazio tanto per i consigli, vi auguro una buona serata.


Ok stasera no...
Ok...
Ma per favore dai non chiamare quell'altra
Non con altri che con lui sia il tuo colloquio.

Però dei 
Almeno ascolta quello che ha da dirti no?

Cioè cavoli casomai sarà lui a dover dire all'altra
La mia ragazza mi ha beccato no?

Dai che poi ti parte il trip di voler dare un nome e un volto a sta tizia...
e ci resti ancora più male ok?

No eh?

Buona serata anche a te...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Si infatti
Chiamare l'altra no...sarebbe una cattiveria gratuita verso lei...

...e suonerebbe più come un "mal comune mezzo gaudio"


----------



## devastata (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose...oggi cel'avevo quasi fatta, quando è arrivato un mazzo di rose bianche e gigli, i fiori che adoro. C'era un bigliettino che ho dovuto leggere per assicurarmi che fosse lui. C'era scritto solo "Ti prego..." e la sua firma. Adesso lo chiamerò per ringraziarlo e per suggerirgli di non mandarmi ulteriori regali, poichè non sono bene accetti. Penso sempre più che sia il caso di chiamare A. (l'altra donna, se così si può chiamare). Naturalmente mi sento morire, ma non credo che morirò questa sera.



Fossi in te gli rivelerei che sei fidanzata, felicemente fidanzata, e che lui è stato solo un diversivo, per vedere come reagisce.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si infatti
> Chiamare l'altra no...sarebbe una cattiveria gratuita verso lei...
> 
> ...e suonerebbe più come un "mal comune mezzo gaudio"


Ma dei...
Insomma...
Ti fai come dire na figura di merda no?

Però ho avuto un'idea mefistofelica, la prossima volta che mi inguaio con una donna...le do il "mio" numero di cellulare...
passandole quello di mia moglie...

Per vedere l'effetton no?

Secondo me ci sarebbe da farci due risate no?


----------



## net (10 Aprile 2013)

Se chiamassi l'altra sarebbe solo per dirle la verità su quello che forse è il "suo" uomo... io almeno forse ho capito con chi ho a che fare (forse, da verificare) ma lei potrebbe essere totalmente all'oscuro... e sono una egoista, perchè lo farei per sentirmi meno male nei suoi confronti.
Tutta la questione è accaduta prima di Pasqua, in seguito io e lui ci siamo incontrati una sera in un pub di un mio caro amico, E., che mi ha presentato dei suoi conoscenti, anche per distrarmi un pò credo. Uno di loro si è accanito con battutine e corteggiamenti vari... io ridevo e scherzavo, indossando la maschera della compagnona. Ma E. mi ha fatto notare che c'era LUI. Che mi fissava con gli occhi infuocati, e mi pareva veramente arrabbiato ed abbattuto. In quell'attimo ho provato tanti di quei sentimenti diversi che avrei voluto solo essere sotto mille coperte, al buio. Sola. In definitiva, temo che se provassi a fargli del male potrei soffrire più io di lui... mannaggia a me.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao
> e se magari chiamandolo per ringraziarlo dei fiori stupendi ascolti anche cos'ha da dirti? magari (sempre) non sono bugie... boh... invidio la tua forza d'animo...




quoto...
e comunque io sarei troppo curiosa 
di sentire la sua versione 
ma già da subito per altro...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Giusto
> Infatti tengo a precisare che anche secondo me lei è stata molto forte nel troncare di netto evitando strascichi
> 
> Solo che le persone forti "ogni tanto" diventano arroganti (con se stessi) e rischiano di agire per eccesso di lungimiranza (o presunta tale)...e qualche volta si prende qualche cantonata
> ...


invece io sono una che tende al "chiarimento seduta stante"...della serie se dobbiamo toglierci sto dente togliamolo e finiamola lì :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche questo può essere un atteggiamento "pericoloso" perchè nell'onda dell'emotività immediata si rischia di far ancora più danno :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Al 99% lo è.
> 
> Una mia conoscente ha convissuto per 7 anni con uno che giustifacava varie assenze sempre per lavoro, lei passava le feste consacrate e le vacanze in Sardegna dai genitori anziani che non avrebbero mai accettato un separato, quando i genitori di lei sono morti, ha scoperto che lui era sposato e assente giustificato per la moglie per cause di lavoro.
> Naturalmente è rimasto con la moglie.


NATURALMENTE !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Se chiamassi l'altra sarebbe solo per dirle la verità su quello che forse è il "suo" uomo... io almeno forse ho capito con chi ho a che fare (forse, da verificare) ma lei potrebbe essere totalmente all'oscuro... e sono una egoista, perchè lo farei per sentirmi meno male nei suoi confronti.
> Tutta la questione è accaduta prima di Pasqua, in seguito io e lui ci siamo incontrati una sera in un pub di un mio caro amico, E., che mi ha presentato dei suoi conoscenti, anche per distrarmi un pò credo. Uno di loro si è accanito con battutine e corteggiamenti vari... io ridevo e scherzavo, indossando la maschera della compagnona. Ma E. mi ha fatto notare che c'era LUI. Che mi fissava con gli occhi infuocati, e mi pareva veramente arrabbiato ed abbattuto. In quell'attimo ho provato tanti di quei sentimenti diversi che avrei voluto solo essere sotto mille coperte, al buio. Sola. In definitiva, temo che se provassi a fargli del male potrei soffrire più io di lui... mannaggia a me.


appunto evita di entrare in questo circolo vizioso "provo a far del male a lui per ripicca e poi appena scende l'adrenalina scopro che ho fatto ancora del male a me stessa" comprendo che è un comportamento allettante tanto per verificare quanto puoi far del male ma alla fine non paga


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Aprile 2013)

Butta i fiori nel cesso.

E non ringraziarlo di nulla.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarla... per dirle chi è LUI. E perchè sono una egoista e mi sentirei meglio a pensare di non aver colpe, se lui avesse tradito LEI con ME... e nel frattempo non posso smettere di pensare alle sue braccia attorno a me.... ma quanto si può essere stupide ancora alla mia età?


perchè quanti anni hai?

e no,non 6 una traditrice,come potresti esserlo?

al limite 6 una sòlata


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2013)

*Net*

Se lui ti ha mandato i fiori sa come raggiungerti. Anche se siamo nell'era digitale... le dita si possono usare anche per usare uno strumento obsoleto chiamato penna e scriverti una lettera per spiegarti la situazione e la sua buona fede, se c'è. In realtà vuole incontrarti per far leva sul fascino che sa di avere per te. Uomo pessimo. Sei stata fortunata a scoprirlo presto!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lui ti ha mandato i fiori sa come raggiungerti. Anche se siamo nell'era digitale... le dita si possono usare anche per usare uno strumento obsoleto chiamato penna e scriverti una lettera per spiegarti la situazione e la sua buona fede, se c'è. In realtà vuole incontrarti per far leva sul fascino che sa di avere per te. Uomo pessimo. Sei stata fortunata a scoprirlo presto!:up:


E daje
ma la smetti o no 
di giudicare i partners maschili delle utenti?

Ha forse chiesto questo sta utente qua eh?

Come fai a ritenere le intenzioni di quest'uomo eh?

In realtà lui vuole incontrarla per far leva sul fascino che sa di avere?
Uomo pessimo?

Ma non so proprio da dove scovi ste fantasie...

Ma non si possono leggere ste robe...
Lui è gargamella e net una puffetta no?

Ma robe da matti...da matti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Se chiamassi l'altra sarebbe solo per dirle la verità su quello che forse è il "suo" uomo... io almeno forse ho capito con chi ho a che fare (forse, da verificare) ma lei potrebbe essere totalmente all'oscuro... e sono una egoista, perchè lo farei per sentirmi meno male nei suoi confronti.
> Tutta la questione è accaduta prima di Pasqua, in seguito io e lui ci siamo incontrati una sera in un pub di un mio caro amico, E., che mi ha presentato dei suoi conoscenti, anche per distrarmi un pò credo. Uno di loro si è accanito con battutine e corteggiamenti vari... io ridevo e scherzavo, indossando la maschera della compagnona. Ma E. mi ha fatto notare che c'era LUI. Che mi fissava con gli occhi infuocati, e mi pareva veramente arrabbiato ed abbattuto. In quell'attimo ho provato tanti di quei sentimenti diversi che avrei voluto solo essere sotto mille coperte, al buio. Sola. In definitiva, temo che se provassi a fargli del male potrei soffrire più io di lui... mannaggia a me.


Lascia stare l'altra, non sono cose che ti riguardano, e poi mica tutte le persone vogliono essere libere di scegliere alla luce della verità, sai? perchè poi dietro questo desiderio di giustizia e verità potresti scoprire un tantinello di facoc... ehm, di frustrazione che dovevi sfogare, di voglia di rivalsa. I nostri lati oscuri a volte si paludano di buoni sentimenti. Se di lui non vuoi sapere nulla, ignorane l'esistenza. So che non è facile... del resto lui non era chi credevi che fosse, ricordalo. Con tutti i fiori... avrebbe potuto scrivere due righe di spiegazione, ma quelle costavano di più.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia stare l'altra, non sono cose che ti riguardano, e poi mica tutte le persone vogliono essere libere di scegliere alla luce della verità, sai? perchè poi dietro questo desiderio di giustizia e verità potresti scoprire un tantinello di facoc... ehm, di frustrazione che dovevi sfogare, di voglia di rivalsa. I nostri lati oscuri a volte si paludano di buoni sentimenti. Se di lui non vuoi sapere nulla, ignorane l'esistenza. So che non è facile... del resto lui non era chi credevi che fosse, ricordalo. Con tutti i fiori... avrebbe potuto scrivere due righe di spiegazione, ma quelle costavano di più.


:up:


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo........ono una stupida, e se lei  fosse... la sua fidanzata, che so... o addirittura sua moglie... sarei  anche una traditrice... mi scoppia la testa.


Vorresti avere ancora al tuo fianco l'immagine che di lui ti eri creata,nonostante tante cose che avrebbero dovuto instillarti qualche dubbio.
Non sai se sia sposato o fidanzato,ma codesta e' una disputa circa la lana caprina,capziosa e soprassedibile.
Non hai il coraggio di chiamare lui perche' in quel caso ti chiederebbe un appuntamento,e tu non vedi l'ora di riaprirgli le cosce per farlo tuo.
E allora vorresti chiamare lei,cosi' le dici che te lo sei scopato,e credi che lei lo molli,cosi' poi lui torna da te,e tu non vedi l'ora di riaprirgli le cosce per farlo tuo.
E allora chiedi consigli su come superare la situazione,ma in realta' cerchi qualcuno/a che ti dica come rifarlo tuo,perche' tu non vedi l'ora di riaprirgli le cosce per farlo tuo.
Ma lui non e' tuo.
Devi accettarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vorresti avere ancora al tuo fianco l'immagine che di lui ti eri creata,nonostante tante cose che avrebbero dovuto instillarti qualche dubbio.
> Non sai se sia sposato o fidanzato,ma codesta e' una disputa circa la lana caprina,capziosa e soprassedibile.
> Non hai il coraggio di chiamare lui perche' in quel caso ti chiederebbe un appuntamento,e tu non vedi l'ora di riaprirgli le cosce per farlo tuo.
> E allora vorresti chiamare lei,cosi' le dici che te lo sei scopato,e credi che lei lo molli,cosi' poi lui torna da te,e tu non vedi l'ora di riaprirgli le cosce per farlo tuo.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Oddio non so se proprio lei veda l'ora...
Ma comunque possono chiarirsi no?


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

*credo che...*

se l'avessi chiamata avrei sbagliato. Non l'avrei fatto per ripicca o per farla soffrire come sto soffrendo io... lei non mi ha fatto nulla, c'era già quando noi ci frequentavamo "da amici"... ma per puro egoismo in fondo: mi sarei lavata la coscienza e in definitiva avrei agito negandole la possibilità di sapere dal "suo" uomo... come lui ha fatto con me. Sempre se, come giustamente mi fate notare, lei avesse voluto sapere... magari lei intuisce e non vuole scavare e vivere serenamente. Magari la sua vita è bella così, perchè come me non pensa che lui possa mai mentirle... 
Intanto sto valutando la possibilità di sentirlo parlare: non perchè lui abbia il diritto di spiegarmi, quel diritto lo ha perso da tempo, ma perchè io ho il diritto di sentirmi dire la verità. Ed anche perchè voglio guardarlo negli occhi mentre me la dice. Una lettera no, sarebbe comoda. Mi mentiva guardandomi negli occhi, ed ora guardandomi negli occhi mi dirà la verità, se è un uomo. Altrimenti che vada al diavolo.
@perplesso ho 28 anni. Sicuramente non sono una "traditrice" nel vero senso della parola (che senso ha poi veramente la parola?) ma vedi, io ho tolto qualcosa a qualcuno senza nemmeno saperlo. In definitiva, non sono una "traditrice" forse, perchè lui ha tradito entrambe. 
@Brunetta non credo che lui voglia vedermi perchè sa di essere attraente in maniera assurda :incazzato:se avessi saputo leggergli nella mente certo non sarei qui, ma penso che lui creda di avere il diritto di dirmi la sua, ed in un' altra occasione non gli avrei mai tolto questo diritto. Ma ora non lo merita. 

In tutto questo, mi sento una stupida. Al mattino nei miei completi in tinta, sicura di me, divertente.... ma la notte.... continuo a sognarlo, continuo a cercarlo tra le lenzuola.
Non oso immaginare cosa avrete passato voi, che mi state a leggere cercando di darmi consigli... io credevo davvero di aver trovato la mia anima gemella. Lo amo davvero e sto soffrendo e Dio solo sa quanto vorrei gettare a terra la mia dignità e correre a parlargli. Ma non esiste, non perderò me stessa "per aprirgli le cosce e farlo mio"... se "mio" è mai stato... se avessi voluto aprirgli le cosce avrei ringraziato in ben altro modo per le chiamate, gli sms, i fiori. In certi momenti è un dolore fisico. Al mattino c'è sempre un attimo di inconsapevolezza in cui spero si sia trattato di un brutto sogno... passerà e non farà più male, come sono passate tante brutte cose... ma a volte mi sembra di perdere la ragione. Come in questo momento, in cui è meglio se torno al lavoro. Vi ringrazio di cuore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> se l'avessi chiamata avrei sbagliato. Non l'avrei fatto per ripicca o per farla soffrire come sto soffrendo io... lei non mi ha fatto nulla, c'era già quando noi ci frequentavamo "da amici"... ma per puro egoismo in fondo: mi sarei lavata la coscienza e in definitiva avrei agito negandole la possibilità di sapere dal "suo" uomo... come lui ha fatto con me. Sempre se, come giustamente mi fate notare, lei avesse voluto sapere... magari lei intuisce e non vuole scavare e vivere serenamente. Magari la sua vita è bella così, perchè come me non pensa che lui possa mai mentirle...
> Intanto sto valutando la possibilità di sentirlo parlare: non perchè lui abbia il diritto di spiegarmi, quel diritto lo ha perso da tempo, ma perchè io ho il diritto di sentirmi dire la verità. Ed anche perchè voglio guardarlo negli occhi mentre me la dice. Una lettera no, sarebbe comoda. Mi mentiva guardandomi negli occhi, ed ora guardandomi negli occhi mi dirà la verità, se è un uomo. Altrimenti che vada al diavolo.
> @perplesso ho 28 anni. Sicuramente non sono una "traditrice" nel vero senso della parola (che senso ha poi veramente la parola?) ma vedi, io ho tolto qualcosa a qualcuno senza nemmeno saperlo. In definitiva, non sono una "traditrice" forse, perchè lui ha tradito entrambe.
> @Brunetta non credo che lui voglia vedermi perchè sa di essere attraente in maniera assurda :incazzato:se avessi saputo leggergli nella mente certo non sarei qui, ma penso che lui creda di avere il diritto di dirmi la sua, ed in un' altra occasione non gli avrei mai tolto questo diritto. Ma ora non lo merita.
> ...


Passerà, sì. La prossima volta sarai meno fiduciosa... e non è un male assoluto. Ah... per quanto riguarda il guardarti negli occhi... i bravi bugiardi ti guardano negli occhi senza esitazione alcuna... tienine conto.


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

*@eretteo*

Lei non l'ho chiamata, semplicemente non sono affari miei alla fine. Lui l'ho chiamato per ringraziarlo dei fiori, e per pregarlo di non inviare più nulla; mi ha pregato di vederci. Ma non era e non è ancora il caso. Niente e nessuno possono essere più preziosi della mia dignità di persona e soprattutto di donna: se le mie gambe non sapessero restare serrate dinanzi a lui perderei la stima di me stessa. Ma così non è. E se così fosse indosserei un catenaccio


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Lei non l'ho chiamata, semplicemente non sono affari miei alla fine. Lui l'ho chiamato per ringraziarlo dei fiori, e per pregarlo di non inviare più nulla; mi ha pregato di vederci. Ma non era e non è ancora il caso. Niente e nessuno possono essere più preziosi della mia dignità di persona e soprattutto di donna: se le mie gambe non sapessero restare serrate dinanzi a lui perderei la stima di me stessa. Ma così non è. E se così fosse indosserei un catenaccio



Passerà vedrai... 
quando sarà il momento vi parlerete... sei in gamba! tieni duro


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Lei non l'ho chiamata, semplicemente non sono affari miei alla fine.
> Hai fatto bene
> Lui l'ho chiamato per ringraziarlo dei fiori, e per pregarlo di non inviare più nulla;
> Hai fatto bene
> ...


In caso di emergenze c'e' sempre il fedele fabbro Filinus...


----------



## Essenove (11 Aprile 2013)

Ho letto tutto. E non ho consigli da darti. Perché secondo me stai agendo in maniera perfetta.
Come altri ti hanno scritto, hai una forza impressionante nonostante il dolore. Sei fedele ai tuoi principi e al tuo modo (corretto) di essere nonostante il tuo cuore stia sanguinando. Da quello che scrivi sei davvero una gran persona e una con le palle. Vorrei avere avuto io nella mia vita la metà del tuo valore e del tuo coraggio.

Sei stata anche perfetta a non cedere alla vendetta e a non chiamare A. Non ti riguarda, ci avresti solo perso.

Una carezza.


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> se l'avessi chiamata avrei sbagliato. Non l'avrei fatto per ripicca o per farla soffrire come sto soffrendo io... lei non mi ha fatto nulla, c'era già quando noi ci frequentavamo "da amici"... ma per puro egoismo in fondo: mi sarei lavata la coscienza e in definitiva avrei agito negandole la possibilità di sapere dal "suo" uomo... come lui ha fatto con me. Sempre se, come giustamente mi fate notare, lei avesse voluto sapere... magari lei intuisce e non vuole scavare e vivere serenamente. Magari la sua vita è bella così, perchè come me non pensa che lui possa mai mentirle...
> Intanto sto valutando la possibilità di sentirlo parlare: non perchè lui abbia il diritto di spiegarmi, quel diritto lo ha perso da tempo, ma perchè io ho il diritto di sentirmi dire la verità. Ed anche perchè voglio guardarlo negli occhi mentre me la dice. Una lettera no, sarebbe comoda. *Mi mentiva guardandomi negli occhi, ed ora guardandomi negli occhi mi dirà la verità, se è un uomo. Altrimenti che vada al diavolo.
> *@perplesso ho 28 anni. Sicuramente non sono una "traditrice" nel vero senso della parola (che senso ha poi veramente la parola?) ma vedi, io ho tolto qualcosa a qualcuno senza nemmeno saperlo. In definitiva, non sono una "traditrice" forse, perchè lui ha tradito entrambe.
> @Brunetta non credo che lui voglia vedermi perchè sa di essere attraente in maniera assurda :incazzato:se avessi saputo leggergli nella mente certo non sarei qui, ma penso che lui creda di avere il diritto di dirmi la sua, ed in un' altra occasione non gli avrei mai tolto questo diritto. Ma ora non lo merita.
> ...


Chiedo scusa se non leggo tutto. Ma ancora non vi sincerate?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia stare l'altra, non sono cose che ti riguardano, e poi mica tutte le persone vogliono essere libere di scegliere alla luce della verità, sai? *perchè poi dietro questo desiderio di giustizia e verità potresti scoprire un tantinello di facoc... ehm, di frustrazione che dovevi sfogare, di voglia di rivalsa*. I nostri lati oscuri a volte si paludano di buoni sentimenti. Se di lui non vuoi sapere nulla, ignorane l'esistenza. So che non è facile... del resto lui non era chi credevi che fosse, ricordalo. Con tutti i fiori... avrebbe potuto scrivere due righe di spiegazione, ma quelle costavano di più.



...

































:rotfl:

scusate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Aprile 2013)

Penso che l'unica soluzione per sapere è scrivergli. Può essere una vecchia fiamma. Non tutti sono single prima di innamorarsi. Devi sapere, ma non significa che sia stato disonesto con te.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passerà, sì. La prossima volta sarai meno fiduciosa... e non è un male assoluto. Ah... per quanto riguarda il guardarti negli occhi...* i bravi bugiardi ti guardano negli occhi senza esitazione alcuna.*.. tienine conto.


vero.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che l'unica soluzione per sapere è scrivergli. Può essere una vecchia fiamma. Non tutti sono single prima di innamorarsi. *Devi sapere, ma non significa che sia stato disonesto con te.*


e anche se lo fosse stato direi che sta provando a metterci una pezza.
Un pò da mappazzone ma comunque ci sta provando.

magari questa volta è sincero.
magari che cose sono meglio del previsto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La facocera è un po' come Fantozzi... è in tutti noi:mrgreen:, l'importante è riconoscerlo per gestire la cosa. A proposito, come va il dito?


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e anche se lo fosse stato direi che sta provando a metterci una pezza.
> Un pò da mappazzone ma comunque ci sta provando.
> 
> magari questa volta è sincero.
> magari che cose sono meglio del previsto.



Ma io perciò chiedevo se si fossero chiariti. Perchè se il tipo se ne viene fuori col fatto che con l'altra in realtà è in crisi, o che sta pensando di lasciarla, il panorama cambia e di molto. In più NET è sufficientemente anestetizzata (innamorata) per nutrire ancora molte speranze su questa storia.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La facocera è un po' come Fantozzi... è in tutti noi:mrgreen:, l'importante è riconoscerlo per gestire la cosa. A proposito, come va il dito?


hai ragione. E tu parli perchè la studi da anni. Che tutti sappiano anche i nuovi che sei il master global in facocere applicate e non solo.

Ti prego. Non ricordarmi il dito. Quello sta bene. E' l'unghia che...Dio santo. Il nero mi sembra si sia fermato. Non la guardo da ieri. Gli ho messo un paradito  sopra. 
Così è pure protetta dalle botte.
No non è vero, l'ho fatto perchè mi sento svenire dall'impressione guardandola.


paura.
Se si stacca pianto una sceneggiata galattica giuro. Che la famiglia Napulè al funerale di Sacrosanta è stato niente in confronto. 

Sscusate l'ot


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io perciò chiedevo se si fossero chiariti. Perchè se il tipo se ne viene fuori col fatto che con l'altra in realtà è in crisi, o che sta pensando di lasciarla, il panorama cambia e di molto. In più NET è sufficientemente anestetizzata (innamorata) per nutrire ancora molte speranze su questa storia.



ok...ma queste cose andrebbero chiarite prima...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io perciò chiedevo se si fossero chiariti. Perchè *se il tipo se ne viene fuori col fatto che con l'altra in realtà è in crisi, o che sta pensando di lasciarla, il panorama cambia e di molto.* In più NET è sufficientemente anestetizzata (innamorata) per nutrire ancora molte speranze su questa storia.


Cambia ma anche li bisognerebbe vedere se è la verità.
Indubbiamente sembra un traditore seriale, perchè ha fatto tutto con assoluta tranquillità, una tranquillità che si potrebbe spiegare appunto con la serialità del comportamento fedifrago, ma magari invece si chiama Nikita di cognome ed è una spia che per forza deve avere una doppia vita, e allora non sarebbe tradimento.

Devono chiaririsi indubbiamente.
Net sarà anche anestetizzata ma mi sembra ben cosciente dei suoi limiti da cataratte amorose.
Si conosce e vuole essere sul pezzo.


Net, meno male che non hai chiamato l'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io perciò chiedevo se si fossero chiariti. Perchè se il tipo se ne viene fuori col fatto che con l'altra in realtà è in crisi, o che sta pensando di lasciarla, il panorama cambia e di molto. In più NET è sufficientemente anestetizzata (innamorata) per nutrire ancora molte speranze su questa storia.


Venirsene fuori dopo mesi e solo perchè ti hanno sgamato è un tantinello da supercazzola, secondo me.


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa se non leggo tutto. Ma ancora non vi sincerate?


No... lui ha cercato in vari modi di contattarmi. Io non sono pronta ad ascoltarlo senza sembrare un'ebete. Oggi è una giornata interminabile: sono ancora aggrappata con le unghie e i denti ad ogni ricordo e quando non mi vede nessuno piango come una fontana. Ma tra qualche giorno dovrò affrontarlo e chiudere questa storia. Definitivamente.


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

*@Tebe*

Hai ragione... qualsiasi cosa mi sia passata per la mente, non credo avesse pienamente senso...


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

E infatti il problema sta nella menzogna iniziale. E' una cosa, in fase iniziale, che non comprendo. Il soggetto, ha detta di NET, sarà pure intelligente ma è anche abbastanza stupido da poter pensare di prendersi gioco di una persona in questo modo. Perciò i conti non tornano.

Net intanto rifugge dai chiarimenti perchè lo vuole ancora fortemente. Se si tratta solo di un misero bugiardo, questa può essere la motivazione più forte che la convinca a dimenticarlo.

Scusate, ma come è possibile che si giochi all'innamorato essendolo di già? O questo è un matto, o voleva solo portarsela a letto incurante delle conseguenze e infischiandosene della becera figura che avrebbe fatto.


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> No... lui ha cercato in vari modi di contattarmi. Io non sono pronta ad ascoltarlo senza sembrare un'ebete. Oggi è una giornata interminabile: sono ancora aggrappata con le unghie e i denti ad ogni ricordo e quando non mi vede nessuno piango come una fontana. Ma tra qualche giorno dovrò affrontarlo e chiudere questa storia. Definitivamente.



Sinceramente non so come fai a soprassedere. Personalmente mi sarei già fatto sotto.

Lo ami troppo e, forse, preferiresti rifiutare la realtà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E infatti il problema sta nella menzogna iniziale. E' una cosa, in fase iniziale, che non comprendo. Il soggetto, ha detta di NET, sarà pure intelligente ma è anche abbastanza stupido da poter pensare di prendersi gioco di una persona in questo modo. Perciò i conti non tornano.
> 
> Net intanto rifugge dai chiarimenti perchè lo vuole ancora fortemente. Se si tratta solo di un misero bugiardo, questa può essere la motivazione più forte che la convinca a dimenticarlo.
> 
> Scusate, ma come è possibile che si giochi all'innamorato essendolo di già? O questo è un matto, o *voleva solo portarsela a letto incurante delle conseguenze e infischiandosene della becera figura che avrebbe fatto*.


non sarebbe mica il primo. Nè il primo che magari si è pure innamorato ma non ha avuto palle per dire come stavano le cose. E quando la logistica aiuta...


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *non sarebbe mica il primo*. Nè il primo che magari si è pure innamorato ma non ha avuto palle per dire come stavano le cose. E quando la logistica aiuta...


Sacrosanto.

Ma non parliamo di persone intelligenti allora, semmai parliamo di furbastri. Banali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so come fai a soprassedere. Personalmente mi sarei già fatto sotto.
> 
> Lo ami troppo e, forse, preferiresti rifiutare la realtà.


Io credo che Net lo voglia affrontare sentendosi un filo più forte di ora, perchè sa già che qualunque cosa lui possa raccontare, quello che lei ha letto non era il messaggio della mamma invalida. Per cui... le cose possono pure avere una evoluzione positiva, ma lei deve fare i conti con il fatto di avere davanti un bugiardo. Non uno che ha taciuto una situazione per qualche giorno, quando tra loro era attrazione iniziale, ma uno che ha raccontato panzane parlandole di AMORE, di sentimenti. Come partenza non c'è male.


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che Net lo voglia affrontare sentendosi un filo più forte di ora, perchè sa già che qualunque cosa lui possa raccontare, quello che lei ha letto non era il messaggio della mamma invalida. Per cui... le cose possono pure avere una evoluzione positiva, ma lei deve fare i conti con il fatto di avere davanti un bugiardo. Non uno che ha taciuto una situazione per qualche giorno, quando tra loro era attrazione iniziale, ma uno che ha raccontato panzane parlandole di AMORE, di sentimenti. Come partenza non c'è male.


Infatti è la fase iniziale che avrebbe invece dovuto rendere le cose più facili e predisporre alla sincerità.

Quindi sarà un banalissimo bugiardo? Probabilmente conosceva l'integrità di NET e sapeva che se si fosse rivelato per quello che era non avrebbe avuto chance.

NET, non ti basta per capire che questo è probabilmente un idiota? Prima che un uomo intelligente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> 
> Ma non parliamo di persone intelligenti allora, semmai parliamo di furbastri. *Banali*.


se l'originalità non fosse eccezione alla banalità, non la noteremmo...
Mamma mia che banalità che ho scritto


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

*in realtà...*

tutto ciò che state dicendo voi ha molto più senso di ciò che sento io.... comunque. Razionalmente: lui è un uomo colto, intelligente. Affascinante. Non so cosa abbia inventato, in quale misura nè perchè. Si può essere stupidi e intelligenti e brillanti allo stesso tempo? Non lo so, credo di no. Magari si può essere furbi all'inizio e legarsi in seguito, e continuare a mentire perchè si teme di perdere l'altro. Io sono una persona che dà valore ad alcune cose, le vivo pienamente perchè la vita per me è una specie di miracolo quotidiano... anche quando sembra di impazzire. Immagino che come altri uomini che ho conosciuto, questo mio modo di essere lo abbia stuzzicato, e che lui abbia voluto "provare" anche me... come dire... un' altra tacca sulla cinta. E magari può aver capito che stare con me gli piaceva davvero, e pian piano essersi innamorato e non aver avuto il coraggio di distruggere l'idea che ormai avevo di lui. In realtà i suoi perchè e percome adesso non mi interessano, ma so che se non chiarisco appena ne avrò la forza, prima o poi vorrò saperlo. Non sono una persona che torna indietro facilmente, e sicuramente non tornerei indietro magari tra mesi, quando la sua vita è tranquilla, per chiedergli spiegazioni (anche perchè potrebbe esserci un'altra persona che ne verrebbe coinvolta).  Ma sta di fatto che non mi riconosco molto negli ultimi 14 gg (da quando è successo), quindi se non voglio strascichi devo chiarire appena posso. Non so cosa spero, nulla di ciò che potrebbe dirmi mi farebbe cambiare idea, ma lo devo a me stessa.


----------



## JON (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> tutto ciò che state dicendo voi ha molto più senso di ciò che sento io.... comunque. Razionalmente: lui è un uomo colto, intelligente. Affascinante. Non so cosa abbia inventato, in quale misura nè perchè. *Si può essere stupidi e intelligenti e brillanti allo stesso tempo?* Non lo so, credo di no. Magari si può essere furbi all'inizio e legarsi in seguito, e continuare a mentire perchè si teme di perdere l'altro. Io sono una persona che dà valore ad alcune cose, le vivo pienamente perchè la vita per me è una specie di miracolo quotidiano... anche quando sembra di impazzire. Immagino che come altri uomini che ho conosciuto, questo mio modo di essere lo abbia stuzzicato, e che lui abbia voluto "provare" anche me... come dire... un' altra tacca sulla cinta. E magari può aver capito che stare con me gli piaceva davvero, e pian piano essersi innamorato e non aver avuto il coraggio di distruggere l'idea che ormai avevo di lui. In realtà i suoi perchè e percome adesso non mi interessano, ma so che se non chiarisco appena ne avrò la forza, prima o poi vorrò saperlo. Non sono una persona che torna indietro facilmente, e sicuramente non tornerei indietro magari tra mesi, quando la sua vita è tranquilla, per chiedergli spiegazioni (anche perchè potrebbe esserci un'altra persona che ne verrebbe coinvolta). Ma sta di fatto che non mi riconosco molto negli ultimi 14 gg (da quando è successo), quindi se non voglio strascichi devo chiarire appena posso. Non so cosa spero, nulla di ciò che potrebbe dirmi mi farebbe cambiare idea, ma lo devo a me stessa.


Si. Ma si operano delle scelte, personalmente ritengo che lui abbia fatto una figura becera.

Quanti anni ha l'interessato?


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passerà, sì. La prossima volta sarai meno fiduciosa... e non è un male assoluto. Ah... per quanto riguarda il guardarti negli occhi... *i bravi bugiardi ti guardano negli occhi senza esitazione alcuna.*.. tienine conto.



Parole sante!


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha 33 anni.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che Net lo voglia affrontare sentendosi un filo più forte di ora, perchè sa già che qualunque cosa lui possa raccontare, quello che lei ha letto non era il messaggio della mamma invalida. Per cui... le cose possono pure avere una evoluzione positiva, ma lei deve fare i conti con il fatto di avere davanti un bugiardo. Non uno che ha taciuto una situazione per qualche giorno, quando tra loro era attrazione iniziale, ma uno che ha raccontato panzane parlandole di AMORE, di sentimenti. Come partenza non c'è male.



Per me è orfano, altro che Pasqua con  la mamma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> tutto ciò che state dicendo voi ha molto più senso di ciò che sento io.... comunque. Razionalmente: lui è un uomo colto, intelligente. Affascinante. Non so cosa abbia inventato, in quale misura nè perchè. *Si può essere stupidi e intelligenti e brillanti allo stesso tempo?* Non lo so, credo di no. Magari si può essere furbi all'inizio e legarsi in seguito, e continuare a mentire perchè si teme di perdere l'altro. Io sono una persona che dà valore ad alcune cose, le vivo pienamente perchè la vita per me è una specie di miracolo quotidiano... anche quando sembra di impazzire. Immagino che come altri uomini che ho conosciuto, questo mio modo di essere lo abbia stuzzicato, e che lui abbia voluto "provare" anche me... come dire... un' altra tacca sulla cinta. E magari può aver capito che stare con me gli piaceva davvero, e pian piano essersi innamorato e non aver avuto il coraggio di distruggere l'idea che ormai avevo di lui. In realtà i suoi perchè e percome adesso non mi interessano, ma so che se non chiarisco appena ne avrò la forza, prima o poi vorrò saperlo. Non sono una persona che torna indietro facilmente, e sicuramente non tornerei indietro magari tra mesi, quando la sua vita è tranquilla, per chiedergli spiegazioni (anche perchè potrebbe esserci un'altra persona che ne verrebbe coinvolta). Ma sta di fatto che non mi riconosco molto negli ultimi 14 gg (da quando è successo), quindi se non voglio strascichi devo chiarire appena posso. Non so cosa spero, nulla di ciò che potrebbe dirmi mi farebbe cambiare idea, ma lo devo a me stessa.


Si può essere intelligenti e proprio per questo pensare di poter fare fessi gli altri. La stupidità non è prerogativa delle persone non brillanti.


----------



## Pleasure (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> tutto ciò che state dicendo voi ha molto più senso di ciò che sento io.... comunque. Razionalmente: lui è un uomo colto, intelligente. Affascinante. Non so cosa abbia inventato, in quale misura nè perchè. Si può essere stupidi e intelligenti e brillanti allo stesso tempo? Non lo so, credo di no. Magari si può essere furbi all'inizio e legarsi in seguito, e continuare a mentire perchè si teme di perdere l'altro. Io sono una persona che dà valore ad alcune cose, le vivo pienamente perchè la vita per me è una specie di miracolo quotidiano... anche quando sembra di impazzire. Immagino che come altri uomini che ho conosciuto, questo mio modo di essere lo abbia stuzzicato, e che lui abbia voluto "provare" anche me... come dire... un' altra tacca sulla cinta. E magari può aver capito che stare con me gli piaceva davvero, e pian piano essersi innamorato e non aver avuto il coraggio di distruggere l'idea che ormai avevo di lui. In realtà i suoi perchè e percome adesso non mi interessano, ma so che se non chiarisco appena ne avrò la forza, prima o poi vorrò saperlo. Non sono una persona che torna indietro facilmente, e sicuramente non tornerei indietro magari tra mesi, quando la sua vita è tranquilla, per chiedergli spiegazioni (anche perchè potrebbe esserci un'altra persona che ne verrebbe coinvolta).  Ma sta di fatto che non mi riconosco molto negli ultimi 14 gg (da quando è successo), quindi se non voglio strascichi devo chiarire appena posso. Non so cosa spero, nulla di ciò che potrebbe dirmi mi farebbe cambiare idea, ma lo devo a me stessa.



Hai stima di te stessa.
Hai una gran forza, quella che avrei dovuto continuare ad avere io...ci stavo riuscendo con tutta me stessa..ma poi ho ceduto, non ho abbastanza palle.
Ti invidio.


----------



## Nameless (11 Aprile 2013)

Ho letto tutto. 
Complimenti per la tenacia. Ti stimo.

Però ti stai torturando. 
Incontralo e senti che ti dice, poi deciderai se come andare avanti. 
Se non ti senti abbastanza forte (ma secondo me lo sei) parlagli per telefono, come ti dicevano i bugiardi sono bravi a mentire anche guardandoti in faccia.

coraggio.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passerà, sì. La prossima volta sarai meno fiduciosa... e non è un male assoluto. Ah... per quanto riguarda il guardarti negli occhi... i bravi bugiardi ti guardano negli occhi senza esitazione alcuna... tienine conto.


Quoto, i bravi bugiardi devono sempre guardarti per capire se credi alla bugia oppure no, così possono regolarsi per la successiva.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si può essere intelligenti e proprio per questo pensare di poter fare fessi gli altri. La stupidità non è prerogativa delle persone non brillanti.


A ri quoto!

Forza net!!


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

*News corredate da ansia*

Oggi ho staccato prima, deo gratias. Dopo 8 ore di pc quasi senza sosta (e le lacrime di questa mattina, causa del remake romantico nella mia testa delle scene più belle con lui… che rincretinita!) avevo gli occhi come un cazzotto. Ho la consegna di un progetto – rompicapo domani, il cliente non sa cosa vuole ed oggi io ed il mio collega, F., abbiamo fatto pausa pranzo sul pc, solo con un tramezzino ghiacciato delle macchinette ed un succo. Allora gli ho proposto di staccare, prendere due bisteccone e andare a rivedere il progetto da me, gli ultimi ritocchi, non sopportavo più la gonna ed i tacchi e mi sarei dovuta trattenere almeno altre 2 ore per finire come si deve. E poi casa mia è vuota… Ho fatto una doccia e indossato la tuta da “serata cibo&lavoro”. E messo il collirio alla camomilla… F. intanto è passato a comprare vino e carne e a docciarsi a casa sua, sarà qui a breve credo. Mentre lo aspettavo ho acceso la vecchia scheda del cellulare, all’inizio per nostalgia e per curiosità: volevo vedere cosa mi ha scritto, quante volte mi ha cercata. Lo so, non dovevo. Ma a volte sfuggo al mio stesso controllo. Infatti mi sono pentita immediatamente. Oltre a una quarantina di suoi sms del genere "Lasciami spiegare...ti amo...quello che c'era tra noi era vero...ho sbagliato a non dirti nulla...ti prego accendi il cellulare...amo solo te…devo parlarti…" e tante, tantissime sue chiamate, trovo alcune chiamate di un numero che mi sembra familiare. Ho controllato il numero sull’ agenda del pc (l’ ho poi tolto dal cellulare, insieme a quello di LUI  - che so a memoria ovviamente -  perché questi cosi touchscreen spesso nella fretta mi fanno combinare guai e per non avere tentazioni) 300 volte. E' il numero di A. (l’altra donna) e non so cosa fare. Rispegnere il cellulare? Lasciarlo acceso? Sono tesa e agitata. Dunque è un vizio quello di lasciare il cell in giro? Cosa vuole lei? Cosa sa di me? E se lo lascio acceso e mi chiama davanti a F?... ma poi cosa dovrei dirle! Ho il cell intasato di sms… e più ne cancello più ne arrivano... e pensare che all’inizio volevo chiamarla io. Immagino che lei abbia scoperto tutto, o (non credo) che glielo abbia detto lui. Cosa faccio? Lascio il numero vecchio acceso o no? Le rispondo?


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Oggi ho staccato prima, deo gratias. Dopo 8 ore di pc quasi senza sosta (e le lacrime di questa mattina, causa del remake romantico nella mia testa delle scene più belle con lui… che rincretinita!) avevo gli occhi come un cazzotto. Ho la consegna di un progetto – rompicapo domani, il cliente non sa cosa vuole ed oggi io ed il mio collega, F., abbiamo fatto pausa pranzo sul pc, solo con un tramezzino ghiacciato delle macchinette ed un succo. Allora gli ho proposto di staccare, prendere due bisteccone e andare a rivedere il progetto da me, gli ultimi ritocchi, non sopportavo più la gonna ed i tacchi e mi sarei dovuta trattenere almeno altre 2 ore per finire come si deve. E poi casa mia è vuota… Ho fatto una doccia e indossato la tuta da “serata cibo&lavoro”. E messo il collirio alla camomilla… F. intanto è passato a comprare vino e carne e a docciarsi a casa sua, sarà qui a breve credo. Mentre lo aspettavo ho acceso la vecchia scheda del cellulare, all’inizio per nostalgia e per curiosità: volevo vedere cosa mi ha scritto, quante volte mi ha cercata. Lo so, non dovevo. Ma a volte sfuggo al mio stesso controllo. Infatti mi sono pentita immediatamente. Oltre a una quarantina di suoi sms del genere "Lasciami spiegare...ti amo...quello che c'era tra noi era vero...ho sbagliato a non dirti nulla...ti prego accendi il cellulare...amo solo te…devo parlarti…" e tante, tantissime sue chiamate, trovo alcune chiamate di un numero che mi sembra familiare. Ho controllato il numero sull’ agenda del pc (l’ ho poi tolto dal cellulare, insieme a quello di LUI  - che so a memoria ovviamente -  perché questi cosi touchscreen spesso nella fretta mi fanno combinare guai e per non avere tentazioni) 300 volte. E' il numero di A. (l’altra donna) e non so cosa fare. Rispegnere il cellulare? Lasciarlo acceso? Sono tesa e agitata. Dunque è un vizio quello di lasciare il cell in giro? Cosa vuole lei? Cosa sa di me? E se lo lascio acceso e mi chiama davanti a F?... ma poi cosa dovrei dirle! Ho il cell intasato di sms… e più ne cancello più ne arrivano... e pensare che all’inizio volevo chiamarla io. Immagino che lei abbia scoperto tutto, o (non credo) che glielo abbia detto lui. Cosa faccio? Lascio il numero vecchio acceso o no? Le rispondo?


Se lei ti ha cercato è perchè sa o sospetta. Io le risponderei e starei ad ascoltarla. Non raccontarle bugie.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Oggi ho staccato prima, deo gratias. Dopo 8 ore di pc quasi senza sosta (e le lacrime di questa mattina, causa del remake romantico nella mia testa delle scene più belle con lui… che rincretinita!) avevo gli occhi come un cazzotto. Ho la consegna di un progetto – rompicapo domani, il cliente non sa cosa vuole ed oggi io ed il mio collega, F., abbiamo fatto pausa pranzo sul pc, solo con un tramezzino ghiacciato delle macchinette ed un succo. Allora gli ho proposto di staccare, prendere due bisteccone e andare a rivedere il progetto da me, gli ultimi ritocchi, non sopportavo più la gonna ed i tacchi e mi sarei dovuta trattenere almeno altre 2 ore per finire come si deve. E poi casa mia è vuota… Ho fatto una doccia e indossato la tuta da “serata cibo&lavoro”. E messo il collirio alla camomilla… F. intanto è passato a comprare vino e carne e a docciarsi a casa sua, sarà qui a breve credo. Mentre lo aspettavo ho acceso la vecchia scheda del cellulare, all’inizio per nostalgia e per curiosità: volevo vedere cosa mi ha scritto, quante volte mi ha cercata. Lo so, non dovevo. Ma a volte sfuggo al mio stesso controllo. Infatti mi sono pentita immediatamente. Oltre a una quarantina di suoi sms del genere "Lasciami spiegare...ti amo...quello che c'era tra noi era vero...ho sbagliato a non dirti nulla...ti prego accendi il cellulare...amo solo te…devo parlarti…" e tante, tantissime sue chiamate, trovo alcune chiamate di un numero che mi sembra familiare. Ho controllato il numero sull’ agenda del pc (l’ ho poi tolto dal cellulare, insieme a quello di LUI  - che so a memoria ovviamente -  perché questi cosi touchscreen spesso nella fretta mi fanno combinare guai e per non avere tentazioni) 300 volte. E' il numero di A. (l’altra donna) e non so cosa fare. Rispegnere il cellulare? Lasciarlo acceso? Sono tesa e agitata. Dunque è un vizio quello di lasciare il cell in giro? Cosa vuole lei? Cosa sa di me? E se lo lascio acceso e mi chiama davanti a F?... ma poi cosa dovrei dirle! Ho il cell intasato di sms… e più ne cancello più ne arrivano... e pensare che all’inizio volevo chiamarla io. Immagino che lei abbia scoperto tutto, o (non credo) che glielo abbia detto lui. Cosa faccio? Lascio il numero vecchio acceso o no? Le rispondo?


Se sei in ansia no, lascia stare!
Altrimenti aspetta un po' e vedi se ti chiama il numero dell'altra...ormai le sarà arrivata la notifica che sei raggiungibile. 
Ma rispondi a lei e non a lui...


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

*infatti*

mi ha richiamata da un numero anonimo, lo sapevo che era lei. Forse pensava che non avrei risposto. Mi ha detto che è la moglie, che ha letto il mio messaggio (non so quale) e che voleva solo dirmi che sono una s.tronza, una t.roia ecc ecc. Mi ha chiesto quanti anni ho, io le ho risposto, mi ha detto che sono sposati da meno di un anno e che hanno una bambina piccola e che ho distrutto una famiglia, e se lo cerco ancora viene a cercarmi. Ho lasciato che si sfogasse, le ho detto solo che mi dispiace, che le chiedo scusa ma che dovrebbe parlare con lui. E giù altri insulti. Le ho ripetuto che mi dispiace, che ha ragione, ma che qualsiasi cosa voglia sapere deve chiederla a lui. Comunque credo che lui non sappia, perchè lei mi ha risposto "no io sto parlando con te". Ho sbagliato? Dovevo dirle che è finita, che non sapevo di lei?... oddio mi sento malissimo. Devo parlare con lui... ma non intendo dirgli della chiamata della moglie.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> mi ha richiamata da un numero anonimo, lo sapevo che era lei. Forse pensava che non avrei risposto. Mi ha detto che è la moglie, che ha letto il mio messaggio (non so quale) e che voleva solo dirmi che sono una s.tronza, una t.roia ecc ecc. Mi ha chiesto quanti anni ho, io le ho risposto, mi ha detto che sono sposati da meno di un anno e che hanno una bambina piccola e che ho distrutto una famiglia, e se lo cerco ancora viene a cercarmi. Ho lasciato che si sfogasse, le ho detto solo che mi dispiace, che le chiedo scusa ma che dovrebbe parlare con lui. E giù altri insulti. Le ho ripetuto che mi dispiace, che ha ragione, ma che qualsiasi cosa voglia sapere deve chiederla a lui. Comunque credo che lui non sappia, perchè lei mi ha risposto "no io sto parlando con te". Ho sbagliato? Dovevo dirle che è finita, che non sapevo di lei?... oddio mi sento malissimo. Devo parlare con lui... ma non intendo dirgli della chiamata della moglie.


E certo che a quel punto dovevi dirle che tu non sapevi nulla!! 
Se lo cerchi ancora??  
E come fa a sapere che sei tu a cercarlo??
Nono guarda, secondo me lui sa, sa benissimo e le ha spiegato altro...altrimenti non si spiega come faccia a dire che sei tu a cercarlo ancora, quando invece non lo cerchi più da un po'!!!!
A questo punto la chiamerei io con l'anonimo...e le spiegherei bene come stanno le cose.
Ma guarda tu 'sti qua...   
Io non parlerei con lui, è proprio l'ultima persona con cui dovresti parlare. A questi punto lui è proprio da eliminare dalla tua vita!
Tu non sei una troia, non vedo perché ti debba tenere un'offesa del genere quando tu non hai fatto nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> se l'avessi chiamata avrei sbagliato. Non l'avrei fatto per ripicca o per farla soffrire come sto soffrendo io... lei non mi ha fatto nulla, c'era già quando noi ci frequentavamo "da amici"... ma per puro egoismo in fondo: mi sarei lavata la coscienza e in definitiva avrei agito negandole la possibilità di sapere dal "suo" uomo... come lui ha fatto con me. Sempre se, come giustamente mi fate notare, lei avesse voluto sapere... magari lei intuisce e non vuole scavare e vivere serenamente. Magari la sua vita è bella così, perchè come me non pensa che lui possa mai mentirle...
> Intanto *sto valutando la possibilità di sentirlo parlare: non perchè lui abbia il diritto di spiegarmi, quel diritto lo ha perso da tempo, ma perchè io ho il diritto di sentirmi dire la verità. Ed anche perchè voglio guardarlo negli occhi mentre me la dice. Una lettera no, sarebbe comoda*. Mi mentiva guardandomi negli occhi, ed ora guardandomi negli occhi mi dirà la verità, se è un uomo. Altrimenti che vada al diavolo.
> @perplesso ho 28 anni. Sicuramente non sono una "traditrice" nel vero senso della parola (che senso ha poi veramente la parola?) ma vedi, io ho tolto qualcosa a qualcuno senza nemmeno saperlo. In definitiva, non sono una "traditrice" forse, perchè lui ha tradito entrambe.
> @Brunetta non credo che lui voglia vedermi perchè sa di essere attraente in maniera assurda :incazzato:se avessi saputo leggergli nella mente certo non sarei qui, ma *penso che lui creda di avere il diritto di dirmi la sua, ed in un' altra occasione non gli avrei mai tolto questo diritto. Ma ora non lo merita. *
> ...


Sei un po' confusa. Era la prima volta. Non hai avuto una relazione da non poter dimenticare. Ce la farai.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Ancora peggio di quello che potessi pensare, sposato da pochissimo e con un figlio appena nato.  

Hai fatto male a non dirle la verità, ormai sa di te, per la rabbia si è sfogata insultandoti, in realtà ce l'ha con lui.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> mi ha richiamata da un numero anonimo, lo sapevo che era lei. Forse pensava che non avrei risposto. Mi ha detto che è la moglie, che ha letto il mio messaggio (non so quale) e che voleva solo dirmi che sono una s.tronza, una t.roia ecc ecc. Mi ha chiesto quanti anni ho, io le ho risposto, mi ha detto che sono sposati da meno di un anno e che hanno una bambina piccola e che ho distrutto una famiglia, e se lo cerco ancora viene a cercarmi. Ho lasciato che si sfogasse, le ho detto solo che mi dispiace, che le chiedo scusa ma che dovrebbe parlare con lui. E giù altri insulti. Le ho ripetuto che mi dispiace, che ha ragione, ma che qualsiasi cosa voglia sapere deve chiederla a lui. Comunque credo che lui non sappia, perchè lei mi ha risposto "no io sto parlando con te". Ho sbagliato? Dovevo dirle che è finita, che non sapevo di lei?... oddio mi sento malissimo.* Devo parlare con lui... ma non intendo dirgli della chiamata della moglie.*




A che serve parlare con lui se non sei sincera?  O gli dici tutto, o cancelli tutto e getti la scheda telefonica e ti rendi irrintracciabile da entrambi.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> mi ha richiamata da un numero anonimo, lo sapevo che era lei. Forse pensava che non avrei risposto. Mi ha detto che è la moglie, che ha letto il mio messaggio (non so quale) e che voleva solo dirmi che sono una s.tronza, una t.roia ecc ecc. Mi ha chiesto quanti anni ho, io le ho risposto, mi ha detto che *sono sposati da meno di un anno e che hanno una bambina piccola *e che ho distrutto una famiglia, e se lo cerco ancora viene a cercarmi. Ho lasciato che si sfogasse, le ho detto solo che mi dispiace, che le chiedo scusa ma che dovrebbe parlare con lui. E giù altri insulti. Le ho ripetuto che mi dispiace, che ha ragione, ma che qualsiasi cosa voglia sapere deve chiederla a lui. Comunque credo che lui non sappia, perchè lei mi ha risposto "no io sto parlando con te". Ho sbagliato? Dovevo dirle che è finita, che non sapevo di lei?... oddio mi sento malissimo. Devo parlare con lui... ma non intendo dirgli della chiamata della moglie.


Questo è un altro Gian, praticamente la tradiva quando era incinta.


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

Ciao

Hai il No. del cellulare suo, cioé di lei? 
Manda un SMS e dici solo, che non sapevi della sua esistenza
e che non vuoi saperne nulla!

 Che se la veda lei con lui ...
Stanne fuori ...

Sienne


----------



## net (11 Aprile 2013)

in realtà non vorrei fare la parte di quella che va a frignare da lui perchè la moglie mi ha insultata... facendogli capire che lei ha frugato tra le sue cose per farlo passare dalla parte della ragione poi... comunque mi ha richiamata per il secondo round, mi ha insultata, io le ho detto che se continuava così le sbattevo il telefono in faccia e che spegnevo il cellulare. Si è calmata un minimo, ha detto che loro sono felici e che devo lasciarlo stare ed io le ho detto che avrei voluto chiamarla io stessa ma ho ritenuto opportuno farmi i fatti miei, che la storia è finita appena ho scoperto la sua esistenza, che non intendo cercarlo ancora. Lei mi ha chiesto se era solo sesso. Le ho detto che l'amavo. Mi ha chiesto se lui mi ama e le ho detto che credo che lui non ami nessuno a parte sè stesso. Lei piangeva, io posso solo immaginare il suo dolore. Ma piangevo anche io, senza farmi sentire..


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Hai il No. del cellulare suo, cioé di lei?
> Manda un SMS e dici solo, che non sapevi della sua esistenza
> ...



Quoto!


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> in realtà non vorrei fare la parte di quella che va a frignare da lui perchè la moglie mi ha insultata... facendogli capire che lei ha frugato tra le sue cose per farlo passare dalla parte della ragione poi... comunque mi ha richiamata per il secondo round, mi ha insultata, io le ho detto che se continuava così le sbattevo il telefono in faccia e che spegnevo il cellulare. Si è calmata un minimo, ha detto che loro sono felici e che devo lasciarlo stare ed io le ho detto che avrei voluto chiamarla io stessa ma ho ritenuto opportuno farmi i fatti miei, che la storia è finita appena ho scoperto la sua esistenza, che non intendo cercarlo ancora. Lei mi ha chiesto se era solo sesso. Le ho detto che l'amavo. Mi ha chiesto se lui mi ama e le ho detto che credo che lui non ami nessuno a parte sè stesso. Lei piangeva, io posso solo immaginare il suo dolore. Ma piangevo anche io, senza farmi sentire..


Ciao,
mi dispice tanto per te. Un golpo dietro l'altro ... almeno ora sai.

Sienne


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> in realtà non vorrei fare la parte di quella che va a frignare da lui perchè la moglie mi ha insultata... facendogli capire che lei ha frugato tra le sue cose per farlo passare dalla parte della ragione poi... comunque mi ha richiamata per il secondo round, mi ha insultata, io le ho detto che se continuava così le sbattevo il telefono in faccia e che spegnevo il cellulare. Si è calmata un minimo, ha detto che loro sono felici e che devo lasciarlo stare ed io le ho detto che avrei voluto chiamarla io stessa ma ho ritenuto opportuno farmi i fatti miei, che la storia è finita appena ho scoperto la sua esistenza, che non intendo cercarlo ancora. Lei mi ha chiesto se era solo sesso. Le ho detto che l'amavo. Mi ha chiesto se lui mi ama e le ho detto che credo che lui non ami nessuno a parte sè stesso. Lei piangeva, i*o posso solo immaginare il suo dolore*. Ma piangevo anche io, senza farmi sentire..



Si, puoi solo immaginarlo, anche se nel tuo caso non hai colpe. Inutile parlare con lui, gli insulti sono scusabili, a lui dirà di peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> in realtà non vorrei fare la parte di quella che va a frignare da lui perchè la moglie mi ha insultata... facendogli capire che lei ha frugato tra le sue cose per farlo passare dalla parte della ragione poi... comunque mi ha richiamata per il secondo round, mi ha insultata, io le ho detto che se continuava così le sbattevo il telefono in faccia e che spegnevo il cellulare. Si è calmata un minimo, ha detto che loro sono felici e che devo lasciarlo stare ed io le ho detto che avrei voluto chiamarla io stessa ma ho ritenuto opportuno farmi i fatti miei, che la storia è finita appena ho scoperto la sua esistenza, che non intendo cercarlo ancora. Lei mi ha chiesto se era solo sesso. Le ho detto che l'amavo. Mi ha chiesto se lui mi ama e le ho detto che credo che lui non ami nessuno a parte sè stesso. Lei piangeva, io posso solo immaginare il suo dolore. Ma piangevo anche io, senza farmi sentire..


Sai la verità. Butta la scheda (non in un cassetto ). Non hai bisogno di prolungare la sofferenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passerà, sì. La prossima volta sarai meno fiduciosa... e non è un male assoluto. Ah... per quanto riguarda il guardarti negli occhi...* i bravi bugiardi ti guardano negli occhi senza esitazione alcuna... tienine conto*.


quotissimo :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> mi ha richiamata da un numero anonimo, lo sapevo che era lei. Forse pensava che non avrei risposto. Mi ha detto che è la moglie, che ha letto il mio messaggio (non so quale) e che voleva solo dirmi che sono una s.tronza, una t.roia ecc ecc. Mi ha chiesto quanti anni ho, io le ho risposto, mi ha detto che sono sposati da meno di un anno e che hanno una bambina piccola e che ho distrutto una famiglia, *e se lo cerco ancora viene a cercarmi. *Ho lasciato che si sfogasse, le ho detto solo che mi dispiace, che le chiedo scusa ma che dovrebbe parlare con lui. E giù altri insulti. Le ho ripetuto che mi dispiace, che ha ragione, ma che qualsiasi cosa voglia sapere deve chiederla a lui. Comunque credo che lui non sappia, perchè lei mi ha risposto "no io sto parlando con te". Ho sbagliato? Dovevo dirle che è finita, che non sapevo di lei?... oddio mi sento malissimo. Devo parlare con lui... ma non intendo dirgli della chiamata della moglie.


*ma è lui che cerca te.... non te che cerchi lui   quindi lei sa un'altra versione????*

scusami ma se intendi chiarire con lui lo fai dicendole tutto altrimenti ti rincretinisce con altre bugie abbi pazienza ..se no lascia perdere e elimina dalla tua vita questa scheda sim :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> in realtà non vorrei fare la parte di quella che va a frignare da lui perchè la moglie mi ha insultata... facendogli capire che lei ha frugato tra le sue cose per farlo passare dalla parte della ragione poi... comunque mi ha richiamata per il secondo round, mi ha insultata, io le ho detto che se continuava così le sbattevo il telefono in faccia e che spegnevo il cellulare. Si è calmata un minimo, ha detto che loro sono felici e che devo lasciarlo stare ed io le ho detto che avrei voluto chiamarla io stessa ma ho ritenuto opportuno farmi i fatti miei, che la storia è finita appena ho scoperto la sua esistenza, che non intendo cercarlo ancora. Lei mi ha chiesto se era solo sesso. Le ho detto che l'amavo. Mi ha chiesto se lui mi ama e le ho detto che credo che lui non ami nessuno a parte sè stesso. Lei piangeva, io posso solo immaginare il suo dolore. Ma piangevo anche io, senza farmi sentire..


mi dispiace per te, mi dispiace per lei... e mi chiedo se tu sei stata la sua prima "distrazione" ....


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi dispiace per te, mi dispiace per lei... e mi chiedo se tu sei stata la sua prima "distrazione" ....



Ci ho pensato anch'io ed opterei per il no, quando sono cosi consapevoli del loro fascino, tendono ad esercitarlo.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai la verità. Butta la scheda (non in un cassetto ). Non hai bisogno di prolungare la sofferenza.


Quotissimo!!!
Ti stringo forte net!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> in realtà non vorrei fare la parte di quella che va a frignare da lui perchè la moglie mi ha insultata... facendogli capire che lei ha frugato tra le sue cose per farlo passare dalla parte della ragione poi... comunque mi ha richiamata per il secondo round, mi ha insultata, io le ho detto che se continuava così le sbattevo il telefono in faccia e che spegnevo il cellulare. Si è calmata un minimo, ha detto che loro sono felici e che devo lasciarlo stare ed io le ho detto che avrei voluto chiamarla io stessa ma ho ritenuto opportuno farmi i fatti miei, che la storia è finita appena ho scoperto la sua esistenza, che non intendo cercarlo ancora. Lei mi ha chiesto se era solo sesso. Le ho detto che l'amavo. Mi ha chiesto se lui mi ama e le ho detto che credo che lui non ami nessuno a parte sè stesso. Lei piangeva, io posso solo immaginare il suo dolore. Ma piangevo anche io, senza farmi sentire..


Senti...

Senti...

In questi casi c'è solo una strategia vincente che io conosca.

Darsi alla macchia.
Ritieniti caduta in un'imboscata affettiva.
E ringrazia tutti gli dei.

Gli dei hanno voluto 
che per una volta non ci fossero i coperchi.

Se ti fermi ora, puoi chiudere, e dirti dopo le opportune lacrimucce...

Tutto sommato ho vissuto una storia d'amore.

Qui è d'uopo una ritirata strategica.

Credimi dall'altra parte c'è un marito e una moglie.

Lui dirà alla moglie, sta cretina mi veniva dietro.
E la moglie avrà mille buonissime ragioni ( non ho detto vere)...
per credere a lui...

Senti net, 
Una volta c'era na tipa che mi turlupinava.
Credimi io cercavo di scappare per ogni canton.
Lei NON MI PIACEVA.
Ok?
Mi stava sul cazzo...ok?

Bon cosa mi trovo io?
Un marito che mi ferma per la strada e mi intima di lasciare in pace sua moglie.

E lì fui scaltro..
Feci milioni di scuse, 
Inventai di aver avuto una debolezza e lo pregai di non farmi del male...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mia cara net,
Come si metteva se io iniziavo a mostrare a lui che era lei a tampinarmi?

Ferma lì.
Concordo con Brunetta.
Getta quella SIM.

Se puoi prenditi una settimana di ferie e vai da qualche parte.
Serve molto per dimenticare.

E pensa a chi, c'era un'utente qui, spetta...non mi ricordo il suo nick...
Ma c'è la sua storia...

Anni ok?
E lei non sapeva che era sposato.

Per favore.

( Poi ovvio fai come ti pare)

Ma sappi che TU non sei una donna sposata.
Lui e lei si.

E non sai che cosa loro due si dicono nel letto.
Cose che in genere nemmeno il più accanito terapeuta arriva a scoprire.
E te ne accorgerai quando TU sarai sposata.

E capirai nelle tue carni le mille accezioni del termine: che in questo forum non compaiono MAI.
Perchè sono cose di cui
non si hanno mai
le parole per descriverle.

E una donna maliziosa al tuo posto
Avrebbe detto alla moglie: che casso c'entro io, è stato lui eh a cercarmi. Mica io.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai la verità. Butta la scheda (non in un cassetto ). Non hai bisogno di prolungare la sofferenza.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anch'io ed opterei per il no, quando sono cosi consapevoli del loro fascino, tendono ad esercitarlo.


già forever .... conosco i soggetti così... integerrimi all'apparenza e marci nella realtà:unhappy: deve esser amico di Gian :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *ma è lui che cerca te.... non te che cerchi lui   quindi lei sa un'altra versione????*
> 
> scusami ma se intendi chiarire con lui lo fai dicendole tutto altrimenti ti rincretinisce con altre bugie abbi pazienza ..se no lascia perdere e elimina dalla tua vita questa scheda sim :smile:


Ma senti questa...
Ma secondo te il marito che versione avrebbe dato? Eh?
Non c'è proprio nulla da chiarire eh?

Casomai un'osservazione...

Se lui le avesse detto che era sposato: net poteva scegliere.
E se sceglieva di farselo comunque...

Quella storia del telefono finiva così...

Caro c'è tu moglie al telefono.

Qui sono due le donne pigliate per il culo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma senti questa...
> Ma secondo te il marito che versione avrebbe dato? Eh?
> Non c'è proprio nulla da chiarire eh?
> 
> ...


 ovvio che il marito è stato interpellato (la reazione iniziale della moglie è chiara ),ovvio che ha cercato di scaricare la maggior parte del carico su net... certo che le ha prese x il culo a tutte e due ...insomma trattasi di bastardo di razza pura


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> già forever .... conosco i soggetti così... integerrimi all'apparenza e marci nella realtà:unhappy: deve esser amico di Gian :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Mia figlia era fidanzata con uno 'da toglierti il fiato' da tanto era bello, ha fatto il cretino non solo con msg anonimi con una amica fidata di lei, persino con la figlia di nostri amici, che si è subito confidata con la mamma, mia amica e che, con imbarazzo, me lo ha detto, e meno male. Finalmente si è decisa a lasciarlo. Non oso pensare a quante ne ha avute lui nel frattempo abitando molto lontano. La cosa che conta è che non sia più nella sua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mia figlia era fidanzata con uno 'da toglierti il fiato' da tanto era bello, ha fatto il cretino non solo con msg anonimi con una amica fidata di lei, persino con la figlia di nostri amici, che si è subito confidata con la mamma, mia amica e che, con imbarazzo, me lo ha detto, e meno male. Finalmente si è decisa a lasciarlo. Non oso pensare a quante ne ha avute lui nel frattempo abitando molto lontano. La cosa che conta è che non sia più nella sua vita.


Siete andate alla Madonna di Pompei per grazia ricevuta?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ovvio che il marito è stato interpellato (la reazione iniziale della moglie è chiara ),ovvio che ha cercato di scaricare la maggior parte del carico su net... certo che le ha prese x il culo a tutte e due ...insomma trattasi di bastardo di razza pura


Ma no mia cara, 
Un esempio lapalissiano di come vanno certe cose no?
Un traditore non è mai portato a dire la verità ad un tradito.
Ma quello che ritiene possa fare meno male a lui, e possa salvare sè stesso no?

Un po' come fanno gli istituti di credito quando cercano di darti da intendere che fanno i tuoi interessi e non i loro no?

Ma in questi casi è ben raro che le due diventino alleate in un mal comune mezzo gaudio no?
Possono distruggersi in guerre intestine no?
Mentre lui frigge dicendo qua le perdo tutte e due no?

Ora lo scenario è aperto a mille evoluzioni no?

Mille...

Esempi di cose viste: l'amante dice, ok, sono troppo innamorata di te, e ti voglio.
Quindi se tu lasci tua moglie per me, ti perdono.
E dall'altra parte abbiamo una moglie che sta facendo le valige del maritino no?
E lui ne esce vittorioso, a patto che in effetti lui voglia sta nuova donna eh?
O che non sia la condanna, scacciato dalla moglie, e finito nelle braccia dell'altra.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no mia cara,
> Un esempio lapalissiano di come vanno certe cose no?
> Un traditore non è mai portato a dire la verità ad un tradito.
> Ma quello che ritiene possa fare meno male a lui, e possa salvare sè stesso no?
> ...


Si certamente la scenario è apertissimo, lui potrebbe anche ritrovarsi fuori di casa e ottenere un definitivo rifiuto da Net, quindi sostanzialmente solo, almeno per un po'


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si certamente la scenario è apertissimo, lui potrebbe anche ritrovarsi fuori di casa e ottenere un definitivo rifiuto da Net, quindi sostanzialmente solo, almeno per un po'


Vero fanculizzato da entrambe...
E si verifica quel detto di Hawthorne

E' pericoloso scavare abissi negli affetti umani...si rischia di finire come il reietto dell'universo...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero fanculizzato da entrambe...
> E si verifica quel detto di Hawthorne
> 
> E' pericoloso scavare abissi negli affetti umani...si rischia di finire come il reietto dell'universo...


:up::up:


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

ma chi è sto qui il compagno di merende del Gian?..mamma mia..che brutta situazione net,ci si troverà a breve anche una mia cara amica temo:sbatti:...nn ti conosco ma hai tutta la mia stima..e faccio il tifo per te...hai due belle palle quadrate!


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

Questa sera è stata una fatica rimanere calma e coi nervi saldi...ripenso ad A. ed alla loro bambina... ripenso a me e lui..mah. Ore fa ho mandato un sms ad A. Le ho detto che mi dispiace sinceramente x ció che è successo e che mai avrei voluto arrecarle un simile dolore.Le ho augurato il meglio e le ho detto che avrei tagliato e gettato la scheda.Così ho fatto.Il progetto è finito, non riuscendo a dormire ho pulito casa da cima a fondo...Magari domani festeggio la chiusura del progetto qui a casa  voglio solo riavere la mia vita... Grazie a tutti x il vostro supporto,siete stati davvero preziosi e mi avete fatta sentire in compagnia.Grazie.Buona notte!


----------



## JON (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> mi ha richiamata da un numero anonimo, lo sapevo che era lei. Forse pensava che non avrei risposto. Mi ha detto che è la moglie, che ha letto il mio messaggio (non so quale) e che voleva solo dirmi che sono una s.tronza, una t.roia ecc ecc. Mi ha chiesto quanti anni ho, io le ho risposto, mi ha detto che sono sposati da meno di un anno e che hanno una bambina piccola e che ho distrutto una famiglia, e se lo cerco ancora viene a cercarmi. Ho lasciato che si sfogasse, le ho detto solo che mi dispiace, che le chiedo scusa ma che dovrebbe parlare con lui. E giù altri insulti. Le ho ripetuto che mi dispiace, che ha ragione, ma che qualsiasi cosa voglia sapere deve chiederla a lui. Comunque credo che lui non sappia, perchè lei mi ha risposto "no io sto parlando con te". Ho sbagliato? Dovevo dirle che è finita, che non sapevo di lei?... oddio mi sento malissimo. Devo parlare con lui... ma non intendo dirgli della chiamata della moglie.


Ora mi devi dire come puoi ancora pensare a lui come l'uomo intelligente che credevi. Che poi non è nemmeno una questione di intelligenza, ma di buon senso. Per fortuna ti ha dato le motivazioni necessarie per dimenticarlo, mentre la moglie a breve smetterà di importunarti. A lei va comunque riservata comprensione, anche se ritengo la sua aggressione esagerata e fuori controllo. Adesso sono fatti loro, l'amico friz diventerà una pecorella e per un po' appenderà al chiodo il suo savoir faire.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Questa sera è stata una fatica rimanere calma e coi nervi saldi...ripenso ad A. ed alla loro bambina... ripenso a me e lui..mah. Ore fa ho mandato un sms ad A. Le ho detto che mi dispiace sinceramente x ció che è successo e che mai avrei voluto arrecarle un simile dolore.Le ho augurato il meglio e le ho detto che avrei tagliato e gettato la scheda.Così ho fatto.Il progetto è finito, non riuscendo a dormire ho pulito casa da cima a fondo...Magari domani festeggio la chiusura del progetto qui a casa  voglio solo riavere la mia vita... Grazie a tutti x il vostro supporto,siete stati davvero preziosi e mi avete fatta sentire in compagnia.Grazie.Buona notte!


Ciao Net in bocca al lupo x tutto ( hai fatto la scelta giusta)


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

*Altri fiori...*

Rose bianche e rose rosse. Il bigliettino:"buona giornata amore,sei sempre nei miei pensieri"
La mia faccia:  non ho parole. Ma oggi è una bella giornata,saró semplicemente felice di essergli sfuggita. Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Rose bianche e rose rosse.


Egli fa girare l'economia e i fiorai ringraziano.

Saprai che è veramente finita quando ti farà recapitare un mazzo di amorphophallus titanus...

Good luck!


----------



## sybill (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Rose bianche e rose rosse. Il bigliettino:"buona giornata amore,sei sempre nei miei pensieri"
> La mia faccia:  non ho parole. Ma oggi è una bella giornata,saró semplicemente felice di essergli sfuggita. Buona giornata a tutti


pensa che magari fa anche la stessa cosa con la moglie.... cmq stai diventando il mio nuovo mito personale:up:


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Questa sera è stata una fatica rimanere calma e coi nervi saldi...ripenso ad A. ed alla loro bambina... ripenso a me e lui..mah. Ore fa ho mandato un sms ad A. Le ho detto che mi dispiace sinceramente x ció che è successo e che mai avrei voluto arrecarle un simile dolore.Le ho augurato il meglio e le ho detto che avrei tagliato e gettato la scheda.Così ho fatto.Il progetto è finito, non riuscendo a dormire ho pulito casa da cima a fondo...Magari domani festeggio la chiusura del progetto qui a casa  voglio solo riavere la mia vita... Grazie a tutti x il vostro supporto,siete stati davvero preziosi e mi avete fatta sentire in compagnia.Grazie.Buona notte!


Senza parole, ti auguro di superare il tutto.

Quando ti arrivano i fiori...non accettarli! Di al fattorino di rimandarli indietro!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Rose bianche e rose rosse. Il bigliettino:"buona giornata amore,sei sempre nei miei pensieri"
> La mia faccia:  non ho parole. Ma oggi è una bella giornata,saró semplicemente felice di essergli sfuggita. Buona giornata a tutti


Non dimenticare però. Potrebbe anche provare sentimenti (a modo suo :mexican e arrivare anche a scegliere te. Non è, a mio parere, un uomo di cui fidarsi.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

non so perchè... ma c'è qualcosa in lui che non mi convince.. 
cioè uno beccato dalla moglie, se non prova nulla, sparisce, senza nemmeno chiarire... e invece?? 
non lo so... mo ci penso e poi scrivo.

Net... sei una grande donna! davvero!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non so perchè... ma c'è qualcosa in lui che non mi convince..
> cioè uno beccato dalla moglie, se non prova nulla, sparisce, senza nemmeno chiarire... e invece??
> non lo so... mo ci penso e poi scrivo.
> 
> Net... sei una grande donna! davvero!


E invece? Invece Net gli piace e la vorrebbe ancora. Cosa c'è di misterioso?


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E invece? Invece Net gli piace e la vorrebbe ancora. Cosa c'è di misterioso?


nel senso che io credo che lui si sia innamorato davvero... ma magari sbaglio... 

(ovviamente si è comportato di merda e doveva essere sincero.. tutto quello che volete)


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che io credo che lui si sia innamorato davvero... ma magari sbaglio...
> 
> (ovviamente si è comportato di merda e doveva essere sincero.. tutto quello che volete)


Secondo me non ama proprio nessuno lui.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me non ama proprio nessuno lui.


al di la del suo ego :carneval:
forse sta bene con Net....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> al di la del suo ego :carneval:
> forse sta bene con Net....


Questo è molto probabile. Non credo cosa possa interessare a Net, a parte sentire che è stata presa in giro solo un po' ma per amore.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è molto probabile. Non credo cosa possa interessare a Net, a parte sentire che è stata presa in giro solo un po' ma per amore.


a Net non deve interesare ovviamente 
però ripeto è una mia sensazione..magari sbagliata.. ma una mia sensazione


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

*Rivelazioni della segretaria...*

La segretaria dell'ufficio, che è anche una mia cara amica, lo ha  incontrato qualche giorno fa. Non sapeva se dirmelo. Lui era con un  amico, l'ha vista e l'ha fermata. Le ha chiesto se frequento qualcuno,  lei gli ha detto che non sapeva nulla. Lui ha confessato di avermi  seguita varie volte in queste 2 settimane (.....) e di aver visto che  sono spesso con F. E poi mi ha visto con un uomo alto, con i capelli  brizzolati, che è venuto a prendermi in ufficio a pranzo per 3 volte; ha  insistito per sapere chi fosse. Era il mio cliente. Ultimamente questo  progetto ci ha fatti impazzire, me e F., il cliente non aveva le idee  chiare e quando è così devi proporgli un'unica soluzione per non  mandarlo nel pallone, un' unica soluzione eccellente. Devi studiare il  cliente e capire quali sono i suoi gusti. Quindi oltre a lavorare fuori  orario con F. (anche per non pensare a LUI) ho incontrato spesso il  cliente a pranzo, per studiarlo un pò. E a dirla tutta l'ho visto anche  un paio di volte a colazione, per rapidi consulti e aggiornamenti. E' un  bell'uomo, separato, naturalmente l'ho trattato in maniera simpatica e cortese, ma sinceramente tutto avevo in mente tranne che al  di là del cliente ci fosse un uomo. Comunque la mia amica gli ha fatto  capire gentilmente che non sono affari suoi, lui ha reagito stizzito  dicendole che tutto ciò che mi riguarda è anche affar suo e l'ha pregata  di convincermi a chiamarlo o almeno ad accendere il cellulare...

Lei ha evitato di dirmelo perchè prima della consegna non voleva stravolgermi ulteriormente. E' molto premurosa  A detta sua, lui crede che io abbia una relazione  con il cliente e rode di gelosia... LUI che ha una moglie a casa ed una  piccina che lo aspettano... vabbè, la mente umana è un mistero...

La cosa che mi fa tanto, tanto male, è che anche se ho avuto storie più lunghe (una di 3 ed una di 4 anni, con 2 anni di convivenza) il sentimento che provo per lui dopo solo 6 mesi è diverso. Come se lui fosse l'uomo che aspettavo da una vita. E lo era... un bel guscio di cartapesta XD e mentre la mente l'ha capito, il cuore fa ancora fatica ad accettarlo.... eh sì, il cuore ci arriva dopo  Meno male che fuori c'è il sole  vi abbraccio tutti, buon pranzo!


----------



## viola di mare (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *nel senso che io credo che lui si sia innamorato davvero... ma magari sbaglio...
> *
> (ovviamente si è comportato di merda e doveva essere sincero.. tutto quello che volete)




:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


non sono l'unica a pensarlo vedo...


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> La segretaria dell'ufficio, che è anche una mia cara amica, lo ha  incontrato qualche giorno fa. Non sapeva se dirmelo. Lui era con un  amico, l'ha vista e l'ha fermata. Le ha chiesto se frequento qualcuno,  lei gli ha detto che non sapeva nulla. Lui ha confessato di avermi  seguita varie volte in queste 2 settimane (.....) e di aver visto che  sono spesso con F. E poi mi ha visto con un uomo alto, con i capelli  brizzolati, che è venuto a prendermi in ufficio a pranzo per 3 volte; ha  insistito per sapere chi fosse. Era il mio cliente. Ultimamente questo  progetto ci ha fatti impazzire, me e F., il cliente non aveva le idee  chiare e quando è così devi proporgli un'unica soluzione per non  mandarlo nel pallone, un' unica soluzione eccellente. Devi studiare il  cliente e capire quali sono i suoi gusti. Quindi oltre a lavorare fuori  orario con F. (anche per non pensare a LUI) ho incontrato spesso il  cliente a pranzo, per studiarlo un pò. E a dirla tutta l'ho visto anche  un paio di volte a colazione, per rapidi consulti e aggiornamenti. E' un  bell'uomo, separato, naturalmente l'ho trattato in maniera simpatica e cortese, ma sinceramente tutto avevo in mente tranne che al  di là del cliente ci fosse un uomo. Comunque la mia amica gli ha fatto  capire gentilmente che non sono affari suoi, lui ha reagito stizzito  dicendole che tutto ciò che mi riguarda è anche affar suo e l'ha pregata  di convincermi a chiamarlo o almeno ad accendere il cellulare...
> 
> Lei ha evitato di dirmelo perchè prima della consegna non voleva stravolgermi ulteriormente. E' molto premurosa  A detta sua, lui crede che io abbia una relazione  con il cliente e rode di gelosia... LUI che ha una moglie a casa ed una  piccina che lo aspettano... vabbè, la mente umana è un mistero...
> 
> La cosa che mi fa tanto, tanto male, è che anche se ho avuto storie più lunghe (una di 3 ed una di 4 anni, con 2 anni di convivenza) il sentimento che provo per lui dopo solo 6 mesi è diverso. Come se lui fosse l'uomo che aspettavo da una vita. E lo era... un bel guscio di cartapesta XD e mentre la mente l'ha capito, il cuore fa ancora fatica ad accettarlo.... eh sì, il cuore ci arriva dopo  Meno male che fuori c'è il sole  vi abbraccio tutti, buon pranzo!


Allora per me, questo è un grandissimo BEEEEEEEP.
Sempre per me, le parole non contano poi molto...ci vogliono i fatti.
Sempre per me, il suo unico obiettivo è far si che tu vada da lui, in modo da poterti avere tra le mani...
Si ok, viva le rose, viva la gelosia, viva gli sms, viva le chiamate, etc...ma fino ad ora, non ha fatto un solo, dico un solo passo verso di te. L'unica cosa che abbia fatto è stato cercare di spingere te a fare passi verso di lui, non è cos' che deve comportarsi una persona che:
1-ti ha mentito
2-deve chiarire molte cose della sua vita
3-si dice innamorata di te.
Perché invece di mandarti le rose, seguirti, etc non si presenta sotto casa/ufficio per chiarire le cose?
Gli costa troppo, eh? Molto meglio mandarti delle rose e aspettare che sia tu a cercarlo.
Nono, fuggi net....fuggi molto lontano!


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2013)

Ha un figlio ed è sposato da poco??? Amore o non amore con te, lui permane un coglione da storia, un bimbo non merita questo da parte di un padre, sarebbe da castrare il tizio.


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

*Esatto...*

una bambina piccola... che ha bisogno di un padre che sia lì, di una famiglia unita... non di un mezzo uomo che lascia moglie e piccina, che dovrebbe proteggere, per infilarsi tra le lenzuola di un'altra... quale cosa potrebbe essere più bella di questi momenti con la propria piccola?... dei suoi primi gorgoglii e delle sue smorfiette?... Nessuna. Nè io nè nessun' altra donna, all'infuori di quella che ha dato la vita a sua figlia... così dovrebbe essere...

Credo che non si sia presentato sotto casa/ufficio o per paura della mia reazione, dato che è un vigliacco, o perchè non sa i miei orari (che sono sempre variabili). Potrebbe anche esser passato e non avermi trovata. O, ipotesi remota, ha aspettato per farmi calmare... bah non so. Ma è stato meglio così. Si è limitato a seguirmi da lontano, nel locale del mio amico... forse temeva che lo avrei rispedito a casa dalla sua FAMIGLIA col naso rotto. Ipotesi molto probabile.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> il sentimento che provo per lui dopo solo 6 mesi è diverso. Come se lui fosse l'uomo che aspettavo da una vita. E lo era...


Ed è lì l'anello debole della catena...
QUell'uomo esiste solo nella tua immaginazione e nei tuoi sogni.
E' facilissimo prendere lucciole per lanterne

Quando si attende
Il principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco.

Meglio torse su 
un orco buono va...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> La segretaria dell'ufficio, che è anche una mia cara amica, lo ha incontrato qualche giorno fa. Non sapeva se dirmelo. Lui era con un amico, l'ha vista e l'ha fermata. Le ha chiesto se frequento qualcuno, lei gli ha detto che non sapeva nulla. Lui ha confessato di avermi seguita varie volte in queste 2 settimane (.....) e di aver visto che sono spesso con F. E poi mi ha visto con un uomo alto, con i capelli brizzolati, che è venuto a prendermi in ufficio a pranzo per 3 volte; ha insistito per sapere chi fosse. Era il mio cliente. Ultimamente questo progetto ci ha fatti impazzire, me e F., il cliente non aveva le idee chiare e quando è così devi proporgli un'unica soluzione per non mandarlo nel pallone, un' unica soluzione eccellente. Devi studiare il cliente e capire quali sono i suoi gusti. Quindi oltre a lavorare fuori orario con F. (anche per non pensare a LUI) ho incontrato spesso il cliente a pranzo, per studiarlo un pò. E a dirla tutta l'ho visto anche un paio di volte a colazione, per rapidi consulti e aggiornamenti. E' un bell'uomo, separato, naturalmente l'ho trattato in maniera simpatica e cortese, ma sinceramente tutto avevo in mente tranne che al di là del cliente ci fosse un uomo. Comunque la mia amica gli ha fatto capire gentilmente che non sono affari suoi, lui ha reagito stizzito dicendole che tutto ciò che mi riguarda è anche affar suo e l'ha pregata di convincermi a chiamarlo o almeno ad accendere il cellulare...
> 
> Lei ha evitato di dirmelo perchè prima della consegna non voleva stravolgermi ulteriormente. E' molto premurosa  A detta sua, lui crede che io abbia una relazione con il cliente e rode di gelosia... LUI che ha una moglie a casa ed una piccina che lo aspettano... vabbè, la mente umana è un mistero...
> 
> La cosa che mi fa tanto, tanto male, è che anche se ho avuto storie più lunghe (una di 3 ed una di 4 anni, con 2 anni di convivenza) il sentimento che provo per lui dopo solo 6 mesi è diverso. Come se lui fosse l'uomo che aspettavo da una vita. E lo era... un bel guscio di cartapesta XD e mentre la mente l'ha capito, il cuore fa ancora fatica ad accettarlo.... eh sì, il cuore ci arriva dopo  Meno male che fuori c'è il sole  vi abbraccio tutti, buon pranzo!


Senti Net... attenzione ad una cosa: che lui sia sposato e abbia una figlia ti risulta da quello che ti ha detto al telefono una donna di cui tu non sai nulla. Non voglio dire che non sia vero... ma questo non è l'atteggiamento di un uomo sposato. A meno che non sia completamente fuori di testa, ovvio.


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

*e...*

se lui non sapesse che so della moglie? probabilmente anche io, se fossi una moglie tradita, chiamerei l'altra per intimarle di non farsi più sentire da mio marito... ma non necessariamente dopo averne parlato con lui... chissà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> se lui non sapesse che so della moglie? probabilmente anche io, se fossi una moglie tradita, chiamerei l'altra per intimarle di non farsi più sentire da mio marito... ma non necessariamente dopo averne parlato con lui... chissà.


Non credo. Io mica l'ho chiamata... mi ha chiamato lei. Ma lasciamo stare. A me lascia molto perplesso il suo comportamento. Ovviamente lui ha una relazione. I fiori e i messaggi... ok. Ma un uomo sposato che ferma gente dove lavora affermando dei diritti sull'amante, perdipiù ignara.... uhmmmmmm. Io non darei per scontato che quello che lei ti ha detto al telefono sia vero, per nulla.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

Ma quindi abbiamo scoperto che è sposato e ha figli???


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Che casino ragazzi!
ma parlarsi chiaramente troppo difficile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma quindi abbiamo scoperto che è sposato e ha figli???


lo ha dichiarato una donna... poi bisogna vedere se è vero.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo ha dichiarato una donna... poi bisogna vedere se è vero.


Ah quanta malafede di questi tempi...
Ma in che mondo subdolo viviamo dico io...

Dammela.
No che ho il mal di testa.

E come fare a vedere se è vero?


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quanta malafede di questi tempi...
> Ma in che mondo subdolo viviamo dico io...
> 
> Dammela.
> ...



che domande!

non è mai vero:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Aprile 2013)

ma che storia alla Beautiful!!

Quindi l'utima ipotesi è che lui non sia sposato con prole ma che sia stata una invenzione della sua tipa per far scappare Net?


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma che storia alla Beautyfull!!
> 
> Quindi l'utima ipotesi è che lui non sia sposato con prole ma che sia stata una invenzione della sua tipa per far scappare Net?


Ah, c'è sta possibilità???

Trama interessante...

Sempre più necessario un incontro con il tizio: caffè veloce e chiarimento

Un po' di cinismo caxxo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ah, c'è sta possibilità???
> 
> Trama interessante...
> 
> ...


è una mia ipotesi. Voi che ne dite?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una mia ipotesi. Voi che ne dite?


Io dico che tutto può essere. La tua ipotesi vale tanto quanto quella che sia sposato davvero.

Di una cosa sono quasi sicuro: di certo questo non ama nessuno tranne se stesso.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una mia ipotesi. Voi che ne dite?



forse sono troppo bassa e non sono molto vvisibile 
ma la cosa che dico dall'inizio è di incontrarsi e ascoltare la sua versione...
poi bhó a questo punto mi sembra di dire cose assurde...
Comunque sarebbe la via più semplice ...
poi ogniuno fa quello che vuole ma rodersi il fegato con ssupposizioni non 
serve a nulla....


----------



## oceansize (12 Aprile 2013)

Beh che abbia moglie e figlia o solo una fidanzata e che magari si sia innamorato (personalmente non lo ritengo in.grado di amare davvero, ma solo di volere il.possesso) poco cambia, ha mentito a net per tutto questo tempo.
A me questo basta.
poi magari a tempo debito lei si farà dire come stanno realmente le.cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *forse sono troppo bassa e non sono molto vvisibile
> *ma la cosa che dico dall'inizio è di incontrarsi e ascoltare la sua versione...
> poi bhó a questo punto mi sembra di dire cose assurde...
> Comunque sarebbe la via più semplice ...
> ...






Sono d'accordo con te. Pensavo che net avesse bisogno di tempo per calmarsi prima di incontrarlo, per vagliare le possibilità. Ma, a questo punto, visto che si è presa pure degli insulti... io al suo posto vorrei fare subito chiarezza.
Stavo solo pensando... lui che accampa diritti su di lei, l'altra che accampa diritti su di lui... Net poverina, che mi sembra una brava ragazza, che ha agito in modo da non pestare i piedi a nessuno, si è defilata con la massima discrezione, in mezzo a questi due...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh che abbia moglie e figlia o solo una fidanzata e che magari si sia innamorato (personalmente non lo ritengo in.grado di amare davvero, ma solo di volere il.possesso) poco cambia, ha mentito a net per tutto questo tempo.
> A me questo basta.
> *poi magari a tempo debito lei si farà dire come stanno realmente le.cose*.


sempre che questo dica la verità.....chissà che storia si sta costruendo in testa in questi giorni di distacco per giustificare il suo comportamento?!


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo. Io mica l'ho chiamata... mi ha chiamato lei. Ma lasciamo stare. A me lascia molto perplesso il suo comportamento. Ovviamente lui ha una relazione. I fiori e i messaggi... ok. Ma un uomo sposato che ferma gente dove lavora affermando dei diritti sull'amante, perdipiù ignara.... uhmmmmmm. Io non darei per scontato che quello che lei ti ha detto al telefono sia vero, per nulla.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una mia ipotesi. Voi che ne dite?



Ciao,

in effetti ... mi era passata pure me per la testa.

ci sono strane reazioni in questa storia - sia di A. che di lui.

Come donna tradita, prenderei contatto con l'amante (di natura mia, no),
solo se l'amante non lasciasse in pace la coppia o il marito.

Inoltre questa moglie ha detto, che lei ha rovinato la famiglia e chiesto
se lui l'amasse ... la prima, ok, forse nella rabbia. Ma perché rovinato, se nello 
stesso momento dice anche di lasciare in pace lui? ... 
Forse lui, ha detto alla moglie che non è più innamorato di lei. 
O che è confuso ... ecc. ecc. sotto una tale prospettiva, riesco con forzatura a
spiegarmi la telefonata e riesco anche a spiegarmi, perché la moglie parla 
di una famiglia rovinata ... perché se fa queste pretese, da parte sua, c'è la 
voglia di salvare la famiglia ... 

Il comportamento di lui, Sbri ... lo vedo come te ... 

Perciò ... ascolterei, anche cosa ha da dire lui ... 

Io vorrei sapere, se e quanto lui con la mia insaputa partecipazione ha fatto male. 
Poi, chiaro ... decidere ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse sono troppo bassa e non sono molto vvisibile
> ma la cosa che dico dall'inizio è di incontrarsi e ascoltare la sua versione...
> poi bhó a questo punto mi sembra di dire cose assurde...
> Comunque sarebbe la via più semplice ...
> ...


lo supponevo...


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io dico che tutto può essere. La tua ipotesi vale tanto quanto quella che sia sposato davvero.
> 
> Di una cosa sono quasi sicuro: di certo questo non ama nessuno tranne se stesso.


Questa è l'idea del traditore medio, giusto?
Non ama nessuno tranne se stesso...

Che vitaccia


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh che abbia moglie e figlia o solo una fidanzata e che magari si sia innamorato (personalmente non lo ritengo in.grado di amare davvero, ma solo di volere il.possesso) poco cambia, ha mentito a net per tutto questo tempo.
> A me questo basta.
> poi magari a tempo debito lei si farà dire come stanno realmente le.cose.


Sì, è vero, ha mentito. Però è anche vero che c'è una porca differenza tra l'avere una relazione senza impegno, l'essere fidanzati e l'essere sposati con prole. 
Di sicuro Net sa che lui sentiva spesso questa donna, e che questa donna accampa diritti.
Ora. 
Io parlo da moglie tradita, che ha trovato sms ecc...
Mica mi sono abbassata a chiamare l'amante per dirle di lasciare stare mio marito: bisogna avere una soglia di autostima piuttosto bassa e anche, perdonate, non essere proprio dei geni per comportarsi così. Perchè, se invece di Net, beccava una che le rispondeva di chiedere al marito che lasciasse stare lei... non era proprio un gran successo.
Poi ha chiamato quella scheda per giorni, prima di avere una risposta.
La moglie o la compagna ufficiale, di solito, in quanto certa della sua posizione, chiede spiegazioni al marito, che ha da parte sua, teoricamente, l'obbligo di dare spiegazioni. 
Il marito, se anche ha propinato la supercazzola, nei giorni successivi sta buonino di solito.
Non continua a chiamare con il suo cellulare quel numero e a lasciare messaggi. Anche con i mazzi di fiori ci va cauto. Ma soprattutto non va in giro a rendere edotte terze persone della situazione.
Secondo me.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, ha mentito. Però è anche vero che c'è una porca differenza tra l'avere una relazione senza impegno, l'essere fidanzati e l'essere sposati con prole.
> Di sicuro Net sa che lui sentiva spesso questa donna, e che questa donna accampa diritti.
> Ora.
> Io parlo da moglie tradita, che ha trovato sms ecc...
> ...


Ciao Sbri ...  ...

infatti!

Il comportamento di lei ... non è molto chiaro. Può significare varie cose ...
Il comportamento di lui ... anche, non corrisponde ad un marito beccato ... 

Io vorrei sapere! Per vari motivi ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri ...  ...
> 
> infatti!
> 
> ...


ma tu sai anche cos'è la supercazzola o sei andata a orecchio?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Questa è l'idea del traditore medio, giusto?
> Non ama nessuno tranne se stesso...
> 
> Che vitaccia


Ciao Cheat....non e'il traditore medio e'il traditore idiota e deficente..non ci si ''mette''intanto MAI con single..non si nasconde comunque di essere sposato.Poi amico...nn capisco..come fa'sta amante a non essersene accorta???Intendo.immagino,vederlo sparire nel fine settimana.........


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu sai anche cos'è la supercazzola o sei andata a orecchio?


Ciao Sbri ...

mi aiuto come posso ...  ...

partendo da propinare (dare a bere, far ingerire qualcosa di spiacevole) ... 
la supercazzola ... l'ho presa come decorazione ...  ...

no, non so cosa significa ... ma intuisco ...  

sienne


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una mia ipotesi. Voi che ne dite?


Non sono proprio convinta.
Tanto per iniziare il tipo viaggia spesso per lavoro, quindi ha parecchio tempo per agire come vuole.
Le frasi che ha detto la donna non mi convincono. Il messaggio scoperto da net è palesemente mandato da una che non sospettava nulla della doppia vita del marito/compagno. Cioè "amore mi manchi, ho una sorpresa per te". Etc.

Che poi la moglie/altro sia molto insicura/poco furba/fragie/etc, indubbiamente lo ha dimostrato. Ma anche alla telefonata, lei chiede se il marito l'amasse...a me fa pensare che o non abbia detto nulla al marito (il che non credo sia possibile, visto che lui sa che net è al corrente della verità), oppure che il marito stesso abbia minimizzato la cosa (forse è stato proprio il messaggio di net a far scoprire il tutto), da qui quindi la curiosa domanda sull'amore.

Net se vuoi parlarci, ti consiglio di farlo per telefono, onde evitare i suoi sorrisi, gli abbracci a tradimento.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cheat....non e'il traditore medio e'il traditore idiota e deficente..non ci si ''mette''intanto MAI con single..non si nasconde comunque di essere sposato.Poi amico...nn capisco..come fa'sta amante a non essersene accorta???Intendo.immagino,vederlo sparire nel fine settimana.........



oltretutto questo non è molto sveglio! Net ha beccato il suo cell evidentemente non bloccato, la probabile moglie ha beccato il numero di net..... della serie non cha capito un cazzo.

Gattone insegna!


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu sai anche cos'è la supercazzola o sei andata a orecchio?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri ...
> 
> mi aiuto come posso ...  ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sbri,

quella faccina verde ... non me la racconta giusta ...  ...
sputa il rospo ... il mio dizionario non riporta questo termine.
Cosa significa? ... tipo, miscuglio, imbroglio ... qualcosa di pappa ...  ...

Mi piace questo termine ... proprio per il suono 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lo supponevo...



A si?






ma cosa però ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri ...
> 
> mi aiuto come posso ...  ...
> 
> ...


 Questa però era difficilissima. 
Tratta da un film famosissimo in Italia, Amici miei.
La storia di un gruppo di amici che facevano scherzi anche molto pesanti, ma soprattutto si divertivano a prendere in giro la gente, dicendo le cose più assurde con la massima serietà. 
In questo film, la supercazzola era una parola inventata, inserita in un discorso assolutamente senza senso, con altre parole inventate in mezzo, che veniva fatto a grande velocità alle persone in modo che queste rimanessero confuse e  si distraessero da quello che erano intenzionate a dire o a chiedere, ma sempre fingendo la massima serietà e l'urgenza della persona, che immediatamente dopo si allontanava, lasciando l'altro a chiedersi cosa gli era stato detto.
E' difficile da spiegare... ma ti consiglio il film che è molto bello.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oltretutto questo non è molto sveglio! Net ha beccato il suo cell evidentemente non bloccato, la probabile moglie ha beccato il numero di net..... della serie non cha capito un cazzo.
> 
> Gattone insegna!


aahahha..amico mio mica tutti sono volpi..mio amico memorizzato cell amante,sotto la voce ''rappresentante ditta xxx''..be la moglie,pur esssendo mezza ebete,si e'chiesta''perche'chiama sto rappresentante  7 volte al di'''?????
e...bum...........perche'caro felino l'idiota non poteva fare come me ????.sim segreta che vive in ufficio...e'difficile da pensare???ci vuole Marconi????


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aahahha..amico mio mica tutti sono volpi..mio amico memorizzato cell amante,sotto la voce ''rappresentante ditta xxx''..be la moglie,pur esssendo mezza ebete,si e'chiesta''perche'chiama sto rappresentante 7 volte al di'''?????
> e...bum...........perche'caro felino l'idiota non poteva fare come me ????.sim segreta che vive in ufficio...e'difficile da pensare???ci vuole Marconi????


basta poi non dimenticarselo in macchina quando vai a prendere la moglie...



VERO, LOTHAR????
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

Io l'avevo detto che magari non era proprio in malafede e che avrebbe potuto chiamarsi nikita di cognome.
Quindi quoto sbri.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> basta poi non dimenticarselo in macchina quando vai a prendere la moglie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero..infatti da quella volta li'stop..sai che non lo imbosco piu'neanche nel fine settimana??resta in office..e'un periodo che sbarello..ieri sera cazziato mio figlio..era stato a provare l'auto nuova,era sparito telecomando cancello e garage.in realta',l'avevo messo in un posto  diverso io.e nn me lo ricordavo..


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero..infatti da quella volta li'stop..sai che non lo imbosco piu'neanche nel fine settimana??resta in office..e'un periodo che sbarello..ieri sera cazziato mio figlio..era stato a provare l'auto nuova,*era sparito telecomando cancello e garage.in realta',l'avevo messo in un posto diverso io.e nn me lo ricordavo*..


tranquillo, succede anche a casa mia...


----------



## The Cheater (12 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cheat....non e'il traditore medio e'il traditore idiota e deficente..non ci si ''mette''intanto MAI con single..non si nasconde comunque di essere sposato.Poi amico...nn capisco..come fa'sta amante a non essersene accorta???Intendo.immagino,vederlo sparire nel fine settimana.........


Ho scritto pochi giorni fa su questo argomento:
Esistono casi di persone con 2 vite parallele...non mi stupisce una storia del genere


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Rose bianche e rose rosse. Il bigliettino:"buona giornata amore,sei sempre nei miei pensieri"
> La mia faccia:  non ho parole. Ma oggi è una bella giornata,saró semplicemente felice di essergli sfuggita. Buona giornata a tutti


Il comportamento di lui come se non fosse successo nulla  ma è sano?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me non ama proprio nessuno lui.


CUOTOSTRACUOTO


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A si?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che eri alla mia altezza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

io è da stamattina che dico che lui ha un comportamento strano..... e nessuno mi da retta :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è lì l'anello debole della catena...
> QUell'uomo esiste solo nella tua immaginazione e nei tuoi sogni.
> E' facilissimo prendere lucciole per lanterne
> 
> ...


Esatto io lo interpreto così ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io è da stamattina che dico che lui ha un comportamento strano..... e nessuno mi da retta :unhappy:


io non sono riuscita a leggere tutto, oggi non volevo ignorarti


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono riuscita a leggere tutto, oggi non volevo ignorarti


lo so


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so


quindi, secondo te?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ho scritto pochi giorni fa su questo argomento:
> Esistono casi di persone con 2 vite parallele...non mi stupisce una storia del genere



non riesco a leggere che pochissime cose...quindi non so..pero' aggiungo...

il mio amico dove l'aveva conosciuta l'amante??..ma ovvio bar a 400mt da casa...e dove abitava lei??in linea d'aria 300 mt da casa sua...e di fronte a cosa??ovvissimo..asilo dei suoi figli...e cosa faceva quando andava dal''ammmooorrre''''??ma dai ....immagina....be'non lasciava scooter nel cortile????...in bella vista.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non riesco a leggere che pochissime cose...quindi non so..pero' aggiungo...
> 
> il mio amico dove l'aveva conosciuta l'amante??..ma ovvio bar a 400mt da casa...e dove abitava lei??in linea d'aria 300 mt da casa sua...e di fronte a cosa??ovvissimo..asilo dei suoi figli...e cosa faceva quando andava dal''ammmooorrre''''??ma dai ....immagina....be'non lasciava scooter nel cortile????...in bella vista.....


si vabbè ma questo è proprio tordo.


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

Il suo bigliettino innocente mi fa pensare che la moglie non abbia avuto il coraggio di dirgli che sapeva di me... non so. Il fatto è che io non aspettavo nessun principe azzurro, ero felice così per fatti miei. 
Ma semplicemente non avevo mai sperimentato queste sensazioni, l'emozione di avere una persona che ti legga nella mente e che ti renda così felice. Dovrebbe vincere un nobel... oppure chissà, ha saputo mescolare bene inganno e realtà e per una che "va con la fiducia" come me è stato anche bravo... non so, che vada al diavolo. E se mi seguirà, vedrà che vado a prendere un bel caffè con bel cliente :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè ma questo è proprio tordo.


Dio li fa'e li accompagna...mica tutti sono Lothar..ad esempio..scambio messaggi con tipa oggi,sembra interessata..prima mi ha FB suo..non lo trovo,mi sorge il dubbio sia nome e cognome reale,e..indago con google.in 3 minuti trovato tutto..persino foto.E pensa che e'sposata con figli...no comment


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non riesco a leggere che pochissime cose...quindi non so..pero' aggiungo...
> 
> il mio amico dove l'aveva conosciuta l'amante??..ma ovvio bar a 400mt da casa...e dove abitava lei??in linea d'aria 300 mt da casa sua...e di fronte a cosa??ovvissimo..asilo dei suoi figli...e cosa faceva quando andava dal''ammmooorrre''''??ma dai ....immagina....be'non lasciava scooter nel cortile????...in bella vista.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque un mio conoscente è da 25 anni che tradisce la moglie con varie donne ( nel corso del tempo, peraltro relazioni extraconiugali lunghe che durano mesi se non anni) ufficiosamente tutte le sue amanti SANNO che è separato ... Quindi non meravigliatevi ci sono uomini così


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Stiamo facendo una sceneggiatura collettiva. Lui ha l'indirizzo di casa e del lavoro di Net; se vuole fermarla o scriverle può farlo. Se non sapesse del dialogo con la moglie non si spiegherebbe perché, uscito dalla doccia non l'ha più trovata. Se si farà sentire Net valuterà. Non vedo perché debba essere lei a dare fiducia a uno che ha spudoratamente mentito.


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo facendo una sceneggiatura collettiva. Lui ha l'indirizzo di casa e del lavoro di Net; se vuole fermarla o scriverle può farlo. Se non sapesse del dialogo con la moglie non si spiegherebbe perché, uscito dalla doccia non l'ha più trovata. Se si farà sentire Net valuterà. Non vedo perché debba essere lei a dare fiducia a uno che ha spudoratamente mentito.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lui ha giustificato la mia fuga con gli sms che gli ho lasciato sul cellulare tra me e la moglie (quell'sms in cui lei rispondeva "amore mi manchi, ti faccio trovare una sorpresa..") non sarei andata via senza fargli capire proprio nulla e conoscendolo (?) in quel caso si sarebbe venuto a far piazzate in ufficio o sotto casa. Invece è stato cuccio perchè io gli ho lasciato la conversazione aperta tra me e la moglie via sms. Il suo cellulare organizza i messaggi come conversazioni: c'era il mio sms in cui le chiedevo cosa volesse ecc ed il suo di risposta "amore...ecc ecc" lasciati in bella vista, aperti, sul cellulare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Stiamo facendo una sceneggiatura collettiva. Lui ha l'indirizzo di casa e del lavoro di Net; se vuole fermarla o scriverle può farlo. Se non sapesse del dialogo con la moglie non si spiegherebbe perché, uscito dalla doccia non l'ha più trovata. Se si farà sentire Net valuterà. Non vedo perché debba essere lei a dare fiducia a uno che ha spudoratamente mentito.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Stiamo facendo una sceneggiatura collettiva. Lui ha l'indirizzo di casa e del lavoro di Net; se vuole fermarla o scriverle può farlo. Se non sapesse del dialogo con la moglie non si spiegherebbe perché, uscito dalla doccia non l'ha più trovata. Se si farà sentire Net valuterà. Non vedo perché debba essere lei a dare fiducia a uno che ha spudoratamente mentito.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Il suo bigliettino innocente mi fa pensare che la moglie non abbia avuto il coraggio di dirgli che sapeva di me... non so.


La spiegazione più probabile è che appartengano ad una setta in cui è ammessa, forse anche incentivata, la poligamia.
Quasi certamente non voleva spaventare la tua morale borghese e convenzionale rivelandolo prima di averti ingravidata ed impalmata durante un rito collettivo in un kibbutz sotterraneo durante la seconda luna piena dopo l'equinozio d'estate con la scusa di partecipare ad un carnevale fuori stagione.
Tolte le cose impossibili come mera la voglia di farsi un'amante o la possibilità che si sia davvero innamorato, resta solo questo.
Mi pare ovvio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La spiegazione più probabile è che appartengano ad una setta in cui è ammessa, forse anche incentivata, la poligamia.
> Quasi certamente non voleva spaventare la tua morale borghese e convenzionale rivelandolo prima di averti ingravidata ed impalmata durante un rito collettivo in un kibbutz sotterraneo durante la seconda luna piena dopo l'equinozio d'estate con la scusa di partecipare ad un carnevale fuori stagione.
> Tolte le cose impossibili come mera la voglia di farsi un'amante o la possibilità che si sia davvero innamorato, resta solo questo.
> Mi pare ovvio.


Stavolta ti ho capito e ti approvo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavolta ti ho capito e ti approvo.


Anche se so che lo dici solo per tirami su il morale, ti ringrazio...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se so che lo dici solo per tirami su il morale, ti ringrazio...


Anche stavolta ti ho capito :bleble::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Il suo bigliettino innocente mi fa pensare che la moglie non abbia avuto il coraggio di dirgli che sapeva di me... non so. Il fatto è che io non aspettavo nessun principe azzurro, ero felice così per fatti miei.
> Ma semplicemente non avevo mai sperimentato queste sensazioni, l'emozione di avere una persona che ti legga nella mente e che ti renda così felice. Dovrebbe vincere un nobel... oppure chissà, ha saputo mescolare bene inganno e realtà e per una che "va con la fiducia" come me è stato anche bravo... non so, che vada al diavolo. E se mi seguirà, vedrà che vado a prendere un bel caffè con bel cliente :mexican:


Ma no dei non reputarlo particolarmente bravo...
Questo in genere capita agli uomini fortemente sognatori.

Rimuovono la loro vera vita
per cercare di vivere quella dei sogni...

Che magari assomiglia a quella di rete quattro no?

Infatti se osservi ora è entrato in un nuovo film no?
L'amante che si deve far perdonare il fattaccio no?

Come dice la canzone?
Ci sono cose che non ci credi nemmeno se le vedi
a parte il fatto che non le vedi...

[video=youtube;UtTsb506nGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtTsb506nGs[/video]


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche stavolta ti ho capito :bleble::carneval:


可憐的我！

٩(●̮̮̃•)۶


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 可憐的我！
> 
> ٩(●̮̮̃•)۶




:kick:


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :kick:


│▒│ /▒/
│▒│/▒/
│▒ /▒/─┬─┐
│▒│▒|▒│▒│
┌┴─┴─┐-┘─┘
│▒┌──┘▒▒▒│
└┐▒▒▒▒▒▒┌┘
└┐▒▒▒▒┌┘
​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 可憐的我！
> 
> ٩(●̮̮̃•)۶


მაგრამ ახლა თქვენ არ უღალატა ... თქვენ არ შეგიძლიათ გამოიყენოთ Google თქვენი ყველა მარგალიტი ჩინური სიბრძნე


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Rose bianche e rose rosse. Il bigliettino:"buona giornata amore,sei sempre nei miei pensieri"
> La mia faccia:  non ho parole. Ma oggi è una bella giornata,saró semplicemente felice di essergli sfuggita. Buona giornata a tutti



Fossi in te spedirei le rose ed il bigliettino alla moglie. Per dimostrarle che è lui a cercarti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> მაგრამ ახლა თქვენ არ უღალატა ... თქვენ არ შეგიძლიათ გამოიყენოთ Google თქვენი ყველა მარგალიტი ჩინური სიბრძნე


E chi ha detto che non si può?

(-̮̮̃•)۶


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E chi ha detto che non si può?
> 
> (-̮̮̃•)۶


Si puede. Però che fatica leggere i commenti tradotti


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si puede. Però che fatica leggere i commenti tradotti


Una semplice analisi statistica, senza alcuna vellaità di scientificità, mi ha portato a credere che la stragrande maggioranza dei troll, bastian-contrari e molestatori virtuali siano accomunati da una certa indolenza ed allergia alle complicazioni e/o vie non strettamente lineari per interagine (i.e. rompere le scatole) con gli utenti.
Di conseguenza una certa macchinosità formale ed un ipertrofia ponderale dei post sono assai efficaci a tenere costoro lontani ed a scoraggiarli nelle loro intenzioni.
Mi raccomando però di non divulgare troppo questa mia confidenza che ti faccio in forma del tutto privata!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Una semplice analisi statistica, senza alcuna vellaità di scientificità, mi ha portato a credere che la stragrande maggioranza dei troll, bastian-contrari e molestatori virtuali siano accomunati da una certa indolenza ed allergia alle complicazioni e/o vie non strettamente lineari per interagine (i.e. rompere le scatole) con gli utenti.
> Di conseguenza una certa macchinosità formale ed un ipertrofia ponderale dei post sono assai efficaci a tenere costoro lontani ed a scoraggiarli nelle loro intenzioni.
> Mi raccomando però di non divulgare troppo questa mia confidenza che ti faccio in forma del tutto privata!


Anche se divulgata, su questo fronte sarai sempre dalla parte dei bottoni ... la fatica aggiuntiva tiene lontano i pigri. E i troll sono spesso pigri, e, non da sottovalutare, estremamente stupidi. Ti confido questo nella speranza che si riveli :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Una semplice analisi statistica, senza alcuna vellaità di scientificità, mi ha portato a credere che la stragrande maggioranza dei troll, bastian-contrari e molestatori virtuali siano accomunati da una certa indolenza ed allergia alle complicazioni e/o vie non strettamente lineari per interagine (i.e. rompere le scatole) con gli utenti.
> Di conseguenza una certa macchinosità formale ed un ipertrofia ponderale dei post sono assai efficaci a tenere costoro lontani ed a scoraggiarli nelle loro intenzioni.
> Mi raccomando però di non divulgare troppo questa mia confidenza che ti faccio in forma del tutto privata!


L'altrui pigrizia e' un potente alleato. 
Guai se non ci fosse.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche se divulgata, su questo fronte sarai sempre dalla parte dei bottoni ... la fatica aggiuntiva tiene lontano i pigri. E i troll sono spesso pigri, e, non da sottovalutare, estremamente stupidi. Ti confido questo nella speranza che si riveli :rotfl:


La stupidità media dei troll è talmente consistente che riconosce sé stessa a fatica, un po' come fanno i mammiferi meno evoluti che non si riconoscono allo specchio.
Per questo stesso motivo sono anche estremamente semplici da controllare.
Peccato che molte volte l'utenza, anche quella migliore, proprio non riesca a non dare loro da mangiare...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La stupidità media dei troll è talmente consistente che riconosce sé stessa a fatica, un po' come fanno i mammiferi meno evoluti che non si riconoscono allo specchio.
> Per questo stesso motivo sono anche estremamente semplici da controllare.
> Peccato che molte volte l'utenza, anche quella migliore, proprio non riesca a non dare loro da mangiare...


Viene quasi d'istinto seguire i pigri e stupidi, perché lasciano cadere i bocconi migliori senza accorgersi mai. Motivo per il quale i più incapaci si trovano sempre in cima alle strutture piramidali. Questi sono poi anche i primi a finire decapitati, ma di questo non si accorgono loro seguaci, che invece non perdono alcun istante a sostituirli ... per così dire imitare i loro maestri di vita. E ci riescono pure


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Viene quasi d'istinto seguire i pigri e stupidi, perché lasciano cadere i bocconi migliori senza accorgersi mai. Motivo per il quale i più incapaci si trovano sempre in cima alle strutture piramidali. Questi sono poi anche i primi a finire decapitati, ma di questo non si accorgono loro seguaci, che invece non perdono alcun istante a sostituirli ... per così dire imitare i loro maestri di vita. E ci riescono pure


Questa teoria della "massima incompetenza" ha molti ed evidenti esempi in ogni ambito delle organizzazioni umane, anche se io preferisco pernsare alla "diffusa incompetenza", nella quale ogni ruolo gerarchico viene occupato non da chi è massimamente incompetente, ma da chi è sufficientemente incompetente per non nè essere promosso nè cacciato.
E' un'occupazione massiva dei "giustamente incapaci" nel massimo numero di posti possibile.
Il loro successo ovviamente crea e forgia emuli e il regno dei più altolocati di essi per quanto breve e dalla rovinosa caduta è sovente seguito, in una concatenazione infinita, da individui simili o più inetti.

Un meccanismo efficiente e ben rodato!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questa teoria della "massima incompetenza" ha molti ed evidenti esempi in ogni ambito delle organizzazioni umane, anche se io preferisco pernsare alla "diffusa incompetenza", nella quale ogni ruolo gerarchico viene occupato non da chi è massimamente incompetente, ma da chi è sufficientemente incompetente per non nè essere promosso nè cacciato.
> E' un'occupazione massiva dei "giustamente incapaci" nel massimo numero di posti possibile.
> Il loro successo ovviamente crea e forgia emuli e il regno dei più altolocati di essi per quanto breve e dalla rovinosa caduta è sovente seguito, in una concatenazione infinita, da individui simili o più inetti.
> 
> Un meccanismo efficiente e ben rodato!


Sì, concordo su questo termine. E' quasi come dare seguito alla mia speranza che dopo la guerra che verrà, rimarranno vivi soltanto coloro che si sono potuto permettere il bunker. Proprio perché se lo permettono per i più svariati motivi di pigrizia. Invece di faticare per migliorare la situazione in modo che non scoppiano le guerre, sollecitano un comportamento aggressivo negli altri e quando questi poi si scannano, si ritirano nelle loro tane.

L'intento è ovviamente sopravvivere al maccello, ma dato l'imponente mole di persone da eliminare, questo lavoro sarà fatto meticolosamente e con tale precisione, che alla fine restano solo i bunker ... e pochissimi altri, che si erano preparato e con un culo senza paragoni.

Alla fine della guerra, questi imbunkerati condanneranno il giorno in cui non hanno fatto il necessario per evitare la loro situazione, e moriranno in un'agonia che dura mesi o forse anni ... con in mano una playstation ma senza corrente e internet :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, concordo su questo termine. E' quasi come dare seguito alla mia speranza che dopo la guerra che verrà, rimarranno vivi soltanto coloro che si sono potuto permettere il bunker. Proprio perché se lo permettono per i più svariati motivi di pigrizia. Invece di faticare per migliorare la situazione in modo che non scoppiano le guerre, sollecitano un comportamento aggressivo negli altri e quando questi poi si scannano, si ritirano nelle loro tane.
> 
> L'intento è ovviamente sopravvivere al maccello, ma dato l'imponente mole di persone da eliminare, questo lavoro sarà fatto meticolosamente e con tale precisione, che alla fine restano solo i bunker ... e pochissimi altri, che si erano preparato e con un culo senza paragoni.
> 
> Alla fine della guerra, questi imbunkerati condanneranno il giorno in cui non hanno fatto il necessario per evitare la loro situazione, e moriranno in un'agonia che dura mesi o forse anni ... con in mano una playstation ma *senza corrente e internet* :rotfl:


Non sottovalutare la diffusione dei gruppi elettrogeni e la relativa resistenza dei cavi telefonici interrati!

C'è da dire che la tua visione è molto alla John Titor e le mie speranze sono lievemente divergenti dalle tue in fatto di bunker, soddisfazioni e agonie, ma non è una cattiva idea quella di fare un po' di scorte alimentari da riporre in un ambiente sotterraneo apposito di solido cemento armato...

Tra gl'istinti più bassi e bestiali c'è anche quello di autoconservazione, un salvavita naturale ed afficace!


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete andate alla Madonna di Pompei per grazia ricevuta?:mexican:



SI, ANCHE perchè non ho scritto cosa molte peggiori che ha combinato a nostro danno. L'importante è essersene liberati.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> SI, ANCHE perchè non ho scritto cosa molte peggiori che ha combinato a nostro danno. L'importante è essersene liberati.


:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi, secondo te?



quindi secondo me c'è qualcosa che non torna


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

*La sua verità.*

Ok questo è uno sfogo. Scusate la prolissità sto impazzendo. Oggi sono stata a prendere un caffè con il “cliente”. Mi ha chiesto se mi va di vederci ancora, poi mi ha dato un bacio sulla guancia dicendomi di chiamarlo se cambio idea... l'ho salutato e non so da dove è spuntato LUI. Non l’avevo visto. Ha attaccato dicendo che i suoi sospetti erano fondati (è pazzo) che esco con quel "vecchio" eek:non è vecchio, ha 46 anni). 
Io gli ho detto che di questi tempi avere dei sospetti è un lusso che non tutti possono permettersi. (io non ne avevo, ma che brava!) e lui mi ha guardata con una faccia seria e mi ha detto che lui ha un qualche diritto su di me (non ha capito che mi riferivo a me?). Mi ha detto “ti prego”, poi mi ha abbracciata, io ero un pezzo di legno, le braccia lungo il tronco… mi ha detto cose senza senso del tipo... dimmi che non ti ha sfiorata… non posso più stare così… mi manchi… il tuo profumo... i tuoi capelli... ...sto impazzendo.. e poi mi ha detto di amarmi. Io gli ho risposto con freddezza che fa male e che dovrebbe amare sua moglie e sua figlia. Ma qui mi si è spezzata la voce. E il cuore. Singhiozzavo, mi tremavano le gambe, e volevo sparire. Lui mi ha stretta di più e mi ha ripetuto 2 o 3 volte che non è come penso.
Siamo saliti in casa per parlare. Mi ha detto che A. è la moglie. L'ha conosciuta un anno e mezzo fa circa, si sono infatuati, appena lei ha scoperto di aspettare un bambino si sono sposati perchè i suoi (di lei) ci tenevano a "fare le cose perbene".
Non hanno una figlia, ha avuto un aborto spontaneo. Quando è successo lui non c'era, era via per lavoro (noi non ci conoscevamo ancora, deo gratias) lei glielo ha rinfacciato più volte, dicendo che era per colpa sua che non c'era mai, che lei si sentiva sola... che ha affrontato tutto da sola... La cosa invece di avvicinarli li ha allontanati, lui dice che forse quella era l'unica cosa che li univa. Dopo alcuni mesi dal fatto, lui le ha detto che quando tornava a casa non si sentiva accolto, che erano due estranei ormai, e che voleva separarsi, e lei davanti a questa possibilità ha modificato il suo atteggiamento. Hanno riprovato a stare insieme, ma lei non voleva aver rapporti con lui, e quando a lei è tornato il desiderio era lui a non riuscire più. Perchè pensava ad un'altra.... (pensava a me...dice…) Lui non sapeva come dirlo a lei, perchè lei aveva cambiato atteggiamento, si stava impegnando davvero. E sapeva che se l'avesse detto a me sarei scappata a gambe levate. 
Gli ho detto che penso che un uomo in certi momenti debba prendersi cura di una donna. In quel momento lui doveva curare la sua donna, essere paziente, cercare di capirla. Non cercare altrove. Lui dice di non avermi cercata... che gli sono capitata. ok, ma sono passati mesi fino al primo bacio... ha avuto tempo. Per non parlare del resto... ha avuto fin troppo tempo a disposizione. Doveva dedicarsi a sua moglie, non a me. Io stavo bene dove ero, lei aveva bisogno di lui. E in tutto questo, doveva permetterci di scegliere. Lui ha scelto per entrambe. Doveva dirmelo perchè così facendo ha sporcato tutto. Perché mi ha mentito ogni singolo istante. Perché ciò che pensavo fosse mio era di un’altra e perché INSIEME stavamo tradendo. Doveva dirlo a lei che si impegnava per recuperare inutilmente, ed aveva già un grande dolore da superare. Lui mi ha detto che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e mi ha chiesto come ho fatto a sapere che la donna degli sms, la sua “collaboratrice” è la moglie, se l’ ho chiamata (Lui non lo sapeva????) e perché lei mi ha detto che hanno una figlia (e lo chiedi a me, imbecille?). Gli ho detto che mi ha chiamata lei. Gli ho raccontato della telefonata omettendo le cose non necessarie (insulti). Lui mi ha detto che dopo le feste di Pasqua è stato quasi ogni giorno nella mia città, che mi ha pedinata, che stava impazzendo e voleva picchiare F. e che poi voleva picchiare “il cliente” e che ad un certo punto voleva picchiarsi da solo. L’unica cosa su cui concordiamo. Mi ha detto che è tornato meno a casa e che lei si era insospettita perché gli chiedeva con insistenza dove andava ecc. ma che non ha mai chiesto se avesse un’altra. Abbiamo parlato ancora un pò, io cercavo di mantenere un contegno e mi mordevo le labbra, ma tanto ormai non mi accorgevo nemmeno più che le lacrime stessero scendendo, lui aveva gli occhi gonfi e lucidi, cercava le mie mani, si metteva la testa tra le sue. Gli ho detto che mi ha tradita, ha tradito lei, e che non dobbiamo più vederci. Che forse potrei ma non voglio mai più fidarmi di lui. Lui mi ha detto che và via di casa e viene da me, che vuole un futuro con me. Mi ha abbracciata, mi ha detto mille volte che mi ama. Mi ha baciata, ma io sono rimasta immobile. L'ho mandato via e gli ho detto di non cercarmi più, che mi fa soffrire vederlo e sentirlo, che sento di amarlo… anche se in realtà so di amare una persona che non è mai esistita. E che non gli credo più... che ha calpestato la mia dignità, che era a letto con me mentre aveva una moglie a casa che tentava di sistemare le cose, che mi ha resa un'amante senza darmi facoltà di scegliere chi essere... e che ciò che ora provo per lui passerà...  che andrò avanti per la mia strada come ho sempre fatto, perché io a differenza sua non ho paura di restare sola. Lui mi ha detto che comunque lascerà la moglie. Del "suo" amore per me non ho parlato, perchè non oso credergli. Non voleva andar via, mi ha pregata di farlo restare, l'ho pregato di sparire perchè stavo per esplodere. Ho scritto tutto per prendere coscienza della cosa, rielaborare e calmarmi prima che mi venga un arresto cardiaco o che sfasci mezza casa. Scusate la prolissità. E' stato difficile non cedere. Non stringerlo forte, non credere a qualsiasi cosa mi stesse dicendo. E’ tutto incredibilmente surreale, e non so a chi credere e non mi interessa più. Penso che crederò solo a me stessa, a ciò che sento adesso. Adesso sento che devo allontanarmi da questo mare di bugie, prima di annegare. Leccarmi le ferite ed andare avanti per la mia strada. Mi resta solo me stessa. Adesso faccio una doccia per calmarmi... grazie x esserci.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Cosa aspetti a dire a quell'idiota che se si fa vedere ancora lo denunci per stalking?
Aspetti di finire in un articolo di cronaca nera?
Mandalo a fanculo.


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Un abbraccio e forza, per me hai fatto una scelta saggia.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

Ribadisco, un pezzo di m....
Ti ha infinocchiata per bene...

Coraggio...ti abbraccio virtualmente.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Concordo con Eretteo sul fatto di specificare bene 
che non vuoi che ti segua più ...
Per il resto saprai tu cosa fare...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

A volte la pezza è peggio dello strappo. Il racconto di una donna conosciuta un anno e mezzo fa, messa incinta, sposata e tradita da sei mesi dice molto dell'affidabilità di quest'uomo. Non mi stupirei se la figlia esistesse davvero e lui l'avesse rinnegata perché tanto non telefona.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa aspetti a dire a quell'idiota che se si fa vedere ancora lo denunci per stalking?
> Aspetti di finire in un articolo di cronaca nera?
> Mandalo a fanculo.


Mi dispiace essere d'accordo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ok questo è uno sfogo. Scusate la prolissità sto impazzendo. Oggi sono stata a prendere un caffè con il “cliente”. Mi ha chiesto se mi va di vederci ancora, poi mi ha dato un bacio sulla guancia dicendomi di chiamarlo se cambio idea... l'ho salutato e non so da dove è spuntato LUI. Non l’avevo visto. Ha attaccato dicendo che i suoi sospetti erano fondati (è pazzo) che esco con quel "vecchio" eek:non è vecchio, ha 46 anni).
> Io gli ho detto che di questi tempi avere dei sospetti è un lusso che non tutti possono permettersi. (io non ne avevo, ma che brava!) e lui mi ha guardata con una faccia seria e mi ha detto che lui ha un qualche diritto su di me (non ha capito che mi riferivo a me?). Mi ha detto “ti prego”, poi mi ha abbracciata, io ero un pezzo di legno, le braccia lungo il tronco… mi ha detto cose senza senso del tipo... dimmi che non ti ha sfiorata… non posso più stare così… mi manchi… il tuo profumo... i tuoi capelli... ...sto impazzendo.. e poi mi ha detto di amarmi. Io gli ho risposto con freddezza che fa male e che dovrebbe amare sua moglie e sua figlia. Ma qui mi si è spezzata la voce. E il cuore. Singhiozzavo, mi tremavano le gambe, e volevo sparire. Lui mi ha stretta di più e mi ha ripetuto 2 o 3 volte che non è come penso.
> Siamo saliti in casa per parlare. Mi ha detto che A. è la moglie. L'ha conosciuta un anno e mezzo fa circa, si sono infatuati, appena lei ha scoperto di aspettare un bambino si sono sposati perchè i suoi (di lei) ci tenevano a "fare le cose perbene".
> Non hanno una figlia, ha avuto un aborto spontaneo. Quando è successo lui non c'era, era via per lavoro (noi non ci conoscevamo ancora, deo gratias) lei glielo ha rinfacciato più volte, dicendo che era per colpa sua che non c'era mai, che lei si sentiva sola... che ha affrontato tutto da sola... La cosa invece di avvicinarli li ha allontanati, lui dice che forse quella era l'unica cosa che li univa. Dopo alcuni mesi dal fatto, lui le ha detto che quando tornava a casa non si sentiva accolto, che erano due estranei ormai, e che voleva separarsi, e lei davanti a questa possibilità ha modificato il suo atteggiamento. Hanno riprovato a stare insieme, ma lei non voleva aver rapporti con lui, e quando a lei è tornato il desiderio era lui a non riuscire più. Perchè pensava ad un'altra.... (pensava a me...dice…) Lui non sapeva come dirlo a lei, perchè lei aveva cambiato atteggiamento, si stava impegnando davvero. E sapeva che se l'avesse detto a me sarei scappata a gambe levate.
> Gli ho detto che penso che un uomo in certi momenti debba prendersi cura di una donna. In quel momento lui doveva curare la sua donna, essere paziente, cercare di capirla. Non cercare altrove. Lui dice di non avermi cercata... che gli sono capitata. ok, ma sono passati mesi fino al primo bacio... ha avuto tempo. Per non parlare del resto... ha avuto fin troppo tempo a disposizione. Doveva dedicarsi a sua moglie, non a me. Io stavo bene dove ero, lei aveva bisogno di lui. E in tutto questo, doveva permetterci di scegliere. Lui ha scelto per entrambe. Doveva dirmelo perchè così facendo ha sporcato tutto. Perché mi ha mentito ogni singolo istante. Perché ciò che pensavo fosse mio era di un’altra e perché INSIEME stavamo tradendo. Doveva dirlo a lei che si impegnava per recuperare inutilmente, ed aveva già un grande dolore da superare. Lui mi ha detto che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e mi ha chiesto come ho fatto a sapere che la donna degli sms, la sua “collaboratrice” è la moglie, se l’ ho chiamata (Lui non lo sapeva????) e perché lei mi ha detto che hanno una figlia (e lo chiedi a me, imbecille?). Gli ho detto che mi ha chiamata lei. Gli ho raccontato della telefonata omettendo le cose non necessarie (insulti). Lui mi ha detto che dopo le feste di Pasqua è stato quasi ogni giorno nella mia città, che mi ha pedinata, che stava impazzendo e voleva picchiare F. e che poi voleva picchiare “il cliente” e che ad un certo punto voleva picchiarsi da solo. L’unica cosa su cui concordiamo. Mi ha detto che è tornato meno a casa e che lei si era insospettita perché gli chiedeva con insistenza dove andava ecc. ma che non ha mai chiesto se avesse un’altra. Abbiamo parlato ancora un pò, io cercavo di mantenere un contegno e mi mordevo le labbra, ma tanto ormai non mi accorgevo nemmeno più che le lacrime stessero scendendo, lui aveva gli occhi gonfi e lucidi, cercava le mie mani, si metteva la testa tra le sue. Gli ho detto che mi ha tradita, ha tradito lei, e che non dobbiamo più vederci. Che forse potrei ma non voglio mai più fidarmi di lui. Lui mi ha detto che và via di casa e viene da me, che vuole un futuro con me. Mi ha abbracciata, mi ha detto mille volte che mi ama. Mi ha baciata, ma io sono rimasta immobile. L'ho mandato via e gli ho detto di non cercarmi più, che mi fa soffrire vederlo e sentirlo, che sento di amarlo… anche se in realtà so di amare una persona che non è mai esistita. E che non gli credo più... che ha calpestato la mia dignità, che era a letto con me mentre aveva una moglie a casa che tentava di sistemare le cose, che mi ha resa un'amante senza darmi facoltà di scegliere chi essere... e che ciò che ora provo per lui passerà...  che andrò avanti per la mia strada come ho sempre fatto, perché io a differenza sua non ho paura di restare sola. Lui mi ha detto che comunque lascerà la moglie. Del "suo" amore per me non ho parlato, perchè non oso credergli. Non voleva andar via, mi ha pregata di farlo restare, l'ho pregato di sparire perchè stavo per esplodere. Ho scritto tutto per prendere coscienza della cosa, rielaborare e calmarmi prima che mi venga un arresto cardiaco o che sfasci mezza casa. Scusate la prolissità. E' stato difficile non cedere. Non stringerlo forte, non credere a qualsiasi cosa mi stesse dicendo. E’ tutto incredibilmente surreale, e non so a chi credere e non mi interessa più. Penso che crederò solo a me stessa, a ciò che sento adesso. Adesso sento che devo allontanarmi da questo mare di bugie, prima di annegare. Leccarmi le ferite ed andare avanti per la mia strada. Mi resta solo me stessa. Adesso faccio una doccia per calmarmi... grazie x esserci.


Mi dispiace che stai soffrendo ma ti dico che le Sue reazioni nei confronti del tuo collega F e del tuo cliente sono per me preoccupanti, secondo me scusa la franchezza è un uomo da evitare


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte la pezza è peggio dello strappo. Il racconto di una donna conosciuta un anno e mezzo fa, messa incinta, sposata e tradita da sei mesi dice molto dell'affidabilità di quest'uomo. Non mi stupirei se la figlia esistesse davvero e lui l'avesse rinnegata perché tanto non telefona.



Madonna ma sei sempre così pessimista?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa aspetti a dire a quell'idiota che se si fa vedere ancora lo denunci per stalking?
> Aspetti di finire in un articolo di cronaca nera?
> Mandalo a fanculo.





lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo con Eretteo sul fatto di specificare bene
> che non vuoi che ti segua più ...
> Per il resto saprai tu cosa fare...





lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna ma sei sempre così pessimista?


E tu?


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu?


Brunetta ma ti sei... *persa*?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Brunetta ma ti sei... *persa*?


Mi sembri un po' perso tu.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu?



Dici che è pessimismo?
non ne sono convinta 
ci penso


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri un po' perso tu.


io perso, perso...
vago vago.
non mi ricliclo io preferisco perdermi.


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dici che è pessimismo?
> non ne sono convinta
> ci penso



lunetta, non ci pensare ...mangiando biscottini...
altrimenti non ne esci.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> lunetta, non ci pensare ...mangiando biscottini...
> altrimenti non ne esci.


non mi farà male pensarci un po' 
mentre rosicchio ...


----------



## net (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa aspetti a dire a quell'idiota che se si fa vedere ancora lo denunci per stalking?
> Aspetti di finire in un articolo di cronaca nera?
> Mandalo a fanculo.


Appena riacquisito un contegno l'ho chiamato (con l'anonimo) per sapere dove si trovava. Sono passata in albergo da lui. Gli ho ribadito, per sicurezza, di non cercarmi, di non seguirmi, di smetterla con i fiori. La storia è finita, smettesse di frignare e si comportasse, infine, da uomo. Gliel'ho detto guardandolo negli occhi, perchè capisse che ormai non ho più paura di lasciarmi sopraffare dai sentimenti. E perchè vedesse come si fa. Omuncolo.


----------



## JON (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Appena riacquisito un contegno l'ho chiamato (con l'anonimo) per sapere dove si trovava. Sono passata in albergo da lui. Gli ho ribadito, per sicurezza, di non cercarmi, di non seguirmi, di smetterla con i fiori. La storia è finita, smettesse di frignare e si comportasse, infine, da uomo. Gliel'ho detto guardandolo negli occhi, perchè capisse che ormai non ho più paura di lasciarmi sopraffare dai sentimenti. E perchè vedesse come si fa. Omuncolo.


Poveretto. Se mai gli restasse un barlume di buon senso, ora dovrebbe avere il morale sotto terra. Significherebbe che almeno in parte abbia compreso l'assurdità e la puerilità dei suoi comportamenti.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Appena riacquisito un contegno l'ho chiamato (con l'anonimo) per sapere dove si trovava. Sono passata in albergo da lui. Gli ho ribadito, per sicurezza, di non cercarmi, di non seguirmi, di smetterla con i fiori. La storia è finita, smettesse di frignare e si comportasse, infine, da uomo. Gliel'ho detto guardandolo negli occhi, perchè capisse che ormai non ho più paura di lasciarmi sopraffare dai sentimenti. E perchè vedesse come si fa. Omuncolo.


e tu sei sicura di non volerlo davvero più vedere?


----------



## JON (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu sei sicura di non volerlo davvero più vedere?


Io credo che sia ancora legata in qualche modo. Ma è piuttosto saggia da starne alla larga. Poi lui le ha dato delle consistenti motivazioni per convincerla. A questo aggiungi pure la moglie che ha fatto la sua comparsa. Se ci ricasca sa bene a cosa va incontro.


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu sei sicura di non volerlo davvero più vedere?


No. So che domani o al massimo dopodomani mi strapperò i capelli dalla testa... per questo gli ho parlato oggi. Il suo orgoglio dovrebbe fare il resto. Devo provare con tutte le mie forze a lasciarlo fuori dalla mia vita, se voglio un minimo di serenità.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> No. So che domani o al massimo dopodomani mi strapperò i capelli dalla testa... per questo gli ho parlato oggi. Il suo orgoglio dovrebbe fare il resto. Devo provare con tutte le mie forze a lasciarlo fuori dalla mia vita, se voglio un minimo di serenità.


Sarà brutto per qualche settimana. Fatti forza:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> No. So che domani o al massimo dopodomani mi strapperò i capelli dalla testa... per questo gli ho parlato oggi. Il suo orgoglio dovrebbe fare il resto. Devo provare con tutte le mie forze a lasciarlo fuori dalla mia vita, se voglio un minimo di serenità.


Hai allontanato un uomo bugiardo, poco affidabile e morbosamente possessivo. 
Prima era tutt'altro per te, hai bisogno di rifiatare.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



net ha detto:


> No. So che domani o al massimo dopodomani mi strapperò i capelli dalla testa... per questo gli ho parlato oggi. Il suo orgoglio dovrebbe fare il resto. Devo provare con tutte le mie forze a lasciarlo fuori dalla mia vita, se voglio un minimo di serenità.


Ti ammiro per la tua forza davvero. .. fai quello che senti di fare. 

Io non so perché ma l'istinto mi dice che quest'uomo, nonostante tutte le corazzate che ha fatto finora, a te ci tiene.

Per cui mi sento di dirti di fare attenzione a non farti male ma di seguire il tuo istinto


----------



## JON (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ti ammiro per la tua forza davvero. .. fai quello che senti di fare.
> 
> Io non so perché ma l'istinto mi dice che quest'uomo, nonostante tutte le corazzate che ha fatto finora, a te ci tiene.
> 
> Per cui mi sento di dirti di fare attenzione a non farti male ma di seguire il tuo istinto


Ma scusate. A cosa terrebbe quest'uomo? Ma non dovrebbe essere concentrato sul figlio piuttosto?


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



JON ha detto:


> Ma scusate. A cosa terrebbe quest'uomo? Ma non dovrebbe essere concentrato sul figlio piuttosto?


Pare che non ce l'abbia il figlio..,così ha detto


----------



## JON (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Pare che non ce l'abbia il figlio..,così ha detto


Ma quindi la moglie bluffava?


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

a quanto pare, hanno perso il/la piccolo/a... forse lei l'ha detto per convincermi a stare alla larga... o perchè era disperata. O lui mente. Anche io sai, Simy, sento che lui prova davvero qualcosa per me. Se fosse un matrimonio il mio, se fosse una storia datata, con una sbandata, ci rifletterei a lungo. Ma non così. Mentire da subito significa per me non aver costruito nulla, essere estranei. Non valuto le persone solo dal dolore che fanno a me, ma anche da quello che sono in grado di fare in generale. Un domani quella donna avrei potuto essere io, avrei potuto avere bisogno di lui... che era nel letto di un'altra. Chiunque può farlo, e lui potrebbe non ripetere gli stessi errori, lo so. Ma io non so dimenticare. E vivremmo male entrambi. Se si ferisce una persona inconsapevolmente è diverso: lui sapeva cosa stava facendo, ed io non stimo un uomo che agisce così. Non voglio condannarmi da sola.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ti ammiro per la tua forza davvero. .. fai quello che senti di fare.
> 
> Io non so perché ma l'istinto mi dice che quest'uomo, nonostante tutte le corazzate che ha fatto finora, a te ci tiene.
> 
> Per cui mi sento di dirti di fare attenzione a non farti male ma di seguire il tuo istinto


Sto riflettendo su ciò che hai scritto simy ma a me ha preoccupato la parte del racconto dove lui si è dimostrato così possessivo e invasivo sulla sua vita (collega , cliente) mah non vorrei che l'uomo delle favole nel tempo possa trasformarsi in un orco ... Forse sono io eccessiva ma gli uomini che dicono di amare alla follia e al tempo stesso dimostrano    un senso del possesso acuto sono da tenere fuori dalla propria vita perché in genere rendono la vita della partner impossibile .... Buongiorno


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



net ha detto:


> a quanto pare, hanno perso il/la piccolo/a... forse lei l'ha detto per convincermi a stare alla larga... o perchè era disperata. O lui mente. Anche io sai, Simy, sento che lui prova davvero qualcosa per me. Se fosse un matrimonio il mio, se fosse una storia datata, con una sbandata, ci rifletterei a lungo. Ma non così. Mentire da subito significa per me non aver costruito nulla, essere estranei. Non valuto le persone solo dal dolore che fanno a me, ma anche da quello che sono in grado di fare in generale. Un domani quella donna avrei potuto essere io, avrei potuto avere bisogno di lui... che era nel letto di un'altra. Chiunque può farlo, e lui potrebbe non ripetere gli stessi errori, lo so. Ma io non so dimenticare. E vivremmo male entrambi. Se si ferisce una persona inconsapevolmente è diverso: lui sapeva cosa stava facendo, ed io non stimo un uomo che agisce così. Non voglio condannarmi da sola.


E se avesse iniziato una semplice conoscenza che poi si è tramutata in altro??? Magari si è ritrovato poi in un vortice di bugie dal quale non sapeva come uscire eh a peggiorato le cose.

Non lo sto difendendo o giustificando  sia chiaro...dico solo che spesso accade di dire una piccola bugia che poi diventa una roba gigante senza nemmeno rendersene conto.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto riflettendo su ciò che hai scritto simy ma a me ha preoccupato la parte del racconto dove lui si è dimostrato così possessivo e invasivo sulla sua vita (collega , cliente) mah non vorrei che l'uomo delle favole nel tempo possa trasformarsi in un orco ... Forse sono io eccessiva ma gli uomini che dicono di amare alla follia e al tempo stesso dimostrano    un senso del possesso acuto sono da tenere fuori dalla propria vita perché in genere rendono la vita della partner impossibile .... Buongiorno


Anche qui secondo me ci sono mille interpreazioni ,..Buongiorno a te cara


----------



## The Cheater (13 Aprile 2013)

Quindi l'uomo per essere apprezzato deve essere:
Romantico ma passionale
Single da almeno 2 anni
Presente ma non geloso
Attraccato ma non possessivo
Intelligente ma senza segreti
Sincero ma convincente
Affascinante ma senza altre donne intorno
...e sopratutto se dice una bugia È FUORI!!!

...boh, per me le donne che ho avuto dovevano sempre essere semplicemente se stesse e io lasciarmi andare agli eventi...mi è sempre andata bene!!!

Cioè...nemmeno accertarsi se veramente quello si sta separando...ma lo capite che difficoltà vive (nel caso fosse vero) una persona in crisi matrimoniale? Uno conosce un'altra e gli dice "si mi piaci, sono sposato ma tranquilla sono in crisi e mi separerò"...?????...

È più facile tacere, omettere, è istintivo caxxo...ma non per questo è un orco protagonista di stalking...mah...

Io non ho capito granché di sta storia...di sicuro qualora lui stesse veramente separandosi, tu cara NET dovresti spiegarci cosa vuoi di più: un lucano???

La prima bugia ti fa pensare ad un futuro pieno di bugie??? Questa è una stronxatina da soap opera ehh???
Se un uomo deve farti soffrire lo fa anche senza bugie sai? Se invece un uomo può farti felice può benissimo farlo anche con qualche bugia "in corso d'opera"...
È meno paradossale di quanto pensi

Infine domanda:
Quante storie hai avuto in vita tua???


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi l'uomo per essere apprezzato deve essere:
> Romantico ma passionale
> Single da almeno 2 anni
> Presente ma non geloso
> ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo....era questo che intendevo dire pure io ma sei stato più bravo di me a spiegarlo


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> E se avesse iniziato una semplice conoscenza che poi si è tramutata in altro??? Magari si è ritrovato poi in un vortice di bugie dal quale non sapeva come uscire eh a peggiorato le cose.
> 
> Non lo sto difendendo o giustificando  sia chiaro...dico solo che spesso accade di dire una piccola bugia che poi diventa una roba gigante senza nemmeno rendersene conto.



:up:quoto!

e aggiungo che sposarsi perchè ci tengono le famiglie rientra nel novero delle cose da non fare mai!
questo tizio si è incasinato da solo, sempre di più, non ne ha fatta una che sia una giusta...


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



free ha detto:


> :up:quoto!
> 
> e aggiungo che sposarsi perchè ci tengono le famiglie rientra nel novero delle cose da non fare mai!
> questo tizio si è incasinato da solo, sempre di più, non ne ha fatta una che sia una giusta...


Appunto


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi l'uomo per essere apprezzato deve essere:
> Romantico ma passionale
> Single da almeno 2 anni
> Presente ma non geloso
> ...


la capacità di scrollarsi il dolore della donna che ha abortito , la facilità nel mentire, la possessività fuori luogo...
ci sono un po' di cose per le quali quest'uomo è tutt'altro che affidabile.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> a quanto pare, hanno perso il/la piccolo/a... forse lei l'ha detto per convincermi a stare alla larga... o perchè era disperata. O lui mente. Anche io sai, Simy, sento che lui prova davvero qualcosa per me. Se fosse un matrimonio il mio, se fosse una storia datata, con una sbandata, ci rifletterei a lungo. Ma non così. Mentire da subito significa per me non aver costruito nulla, essere estranei.* Non valuto le persone solo dal dolore che fanno a me, ma anche da quello che sono in grado di fare in generale.* Un domani quella donna avrei potuto essere io, avrei potuto avere bisogno di lui... che era nel letto di un'altra. Chiunque può farlo, e lui potrebbe non ripetere gli stessi errori, lo so. Ma io non so dimenticare. E vivremmo male entrambi. Se si ferisce una persona inconsapevolmente è diverso: lui sapeva cosa stava facendo, ed io non stimo un uomo che agisce così. Non voglio condannarmi da sola.


brava, è una buon modo di comportarsi nella vita


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cioè...nemmeno accertarsi se veramente quello si sta separando...ma lo capite che difficoltà vive (nel caso fosse vero) una persona in crisi matrimoniale? Uno conosce un'altra e gli dice "si mi piaci, sono sposato ma tranquilla sono in crisi e mi separerò"...?????...
> 
> È più facile tacere, omettere, è istintivo caxxo...ma non per questo è un orco protagonista di stalking...mah...


E certo che deve dirlo. Subito, anche prima di dire si mi piaci.
Ma come esci a cena con una donna, che t'interessa anche solo un pochino al di la della semplice amicizia, e non le dici che sei comunque sposato??  
Hai ragione, è più facile e istintivo ometterlo, aggiungo anche molto egoistico...poi però che non ci si lamenti se dall'altra parte, alla scoperta, si perde totalmente la stima di questa persona.
Perché è il minimo.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la capacità di scrollarsi il dolore della donna che ha abortito , la facilità nel mentire, la possessività fuori luogo...
> ci sono un po' di cose per le quali quest'uomo è tutt'altro che affidabile.


 Quoto, soprattutto per la prima parte!


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> a quanto pare, hanno perso il/la piccolo/a... forse lei l'ha detto per convincermi a stare alla larga... o perchè era disperata. O lui mente. Anche io sai, Simy, sento che lui prova davvero qualcosa per me. Se fosse un matrimonio il mio, se fosse una storia datata, con una sbandata, ci rifletterei a lungo. Ma non così. Mentire da subito significa per me non aver costruito nulla, essere estranei. Non valuto le persone solo dal dolore che fanno a me, ma anche da quello che sono in grado di fare in generale. Un domani quella donna avrei potuto essere io, avrei potuto avere bisogno di lui... che era nel letto di un'altra. Chiunque può farlo, e lui potrebbe non ripetere gli stessi errori, lo so. Ma io non so dimenticare. E vivremmo male entrambi. Se si ferisce una persona inconsapevolmente è diverso: lui sapeva cosa stava facendo, ed io non stimo un uomo che agisce così. Non voglio condannarmi da sola.


:up::up:
Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, soprattutto per la prima parte!


apprezzo molto il discorso dell'autrice del tred e difficilmente leggo qui tanto rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

spero fossi ironico





Kid ha detto:


> Capisco la delusione ma... che ti frega scusa? Ti piace, lo vuoi... il problema è suo, mica tuo.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> apprezzo molto il discorso dell'autrice del tred e difficilmente leggo qui tanto rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri.


Sono d'accordo, anche a me piace molto. La trovo magnifica.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la capacità di scrollarsi il dolore della donna che ha abortito , la facilità nel mentire, la possessività fuori luogo...
> ci sono un po' di cose per le quali quest'uomo è tutt'altro che affidabile.


Si ma parliamo di sospetti, probabilità, non certezze...

Io non difendo quest'uomo, magari è ancora peggio di come pensiamo...ma caspita, mollare per sensazioni senza chiarirsi TUTTI i dubbi no dai...


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

infatti la mia reazione sarebbe stata quella di chiedere semplicemente subito com'era la situazione.all'istante  





The Cheater ha detto:


> Si ma parliamo di sospetti, probabilità, non certezze...
> 
> Io non difendo quest'uomo, magari è ancora peggio di come pensiamo...ma caspita, mollare per sensazioni senza chiarirsi TUTTI i dubbi no dai...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E certo che deve dirlo. Subito, anche prima di dire si mi piaci.
> Ma come esci a cena con una donna, che t'interessa anche solo un pochino al di la della semplice amicizia, e non le dici che sei comunque sposato??
> Hai ragione, è più facile e istintivo ometterlo, aggiungo anche molto egoistico...poi però che non ci si lamenti se dall'altra parte, alla scoperta, si perde totalmente la stima di questa persona.
> Perché è il minimo.





Simy ha detto:


> E se avesse iniziato una semplice conoscenza che poi si è tramutata in altro??? Magari si è ritrovato poi in un vortice di bugie dal quale non sapeva come uscire eh a peggiorato le cose.
> 
> Non lo sto difendendo o giustificando  sia chiaro...dico solo che spesso accade di dire una piccola bugia che poi diventa una roba gigante senza nemmeno rendersene conto.


Te l'ha spiegato simy molto bene

A volte alcuni di voi mi sembrate vivere nel mondo dei robinson o altri telefilm...

Cioè, nella vita ci sono anche bugie stronzate e molto peggio ancora...e una stronzata non fa di una persona uno stronzo pericoloso...non necessariamente...

Magari lui è uno stronzo maledetto...magari, probabilmente...ma togliamocelo sto dubbio...ascoltiamolo un po', magari sta veramente lasciando moglie e ama NET alla follia...

...o magari no, ma almeno ci togliamo ogni dubbio


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Te l'ha spiegato simy molto bene
> 
> *A volte alcuni di voi mi sembrate vivere nel mondo dei robinson o altri telefilm..*.
> 
> ...


sei sicuro di non essere tu un amante del genere?
no, perché a me sembra di vederla con realismo ...tu immagini scenari da commedia americana


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

Volevo solo precisare che non si tratta più di supposizioni... io e lui abbiamo chiarito largamente, tra lacrime e capelli stracciati. Lui si separa e vorrebbe venire a vivere con me, dice di amarmi. Io piuttosto divento una suora lesbica.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sicuro di non essere tu un amante del genere?
> no, perché a me sembra di vederla con realismo ...tu immagini scenari da commedia americana


Mah...onestamente...a dire il vero...


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Te l'ha spiegato simy molto bene
> 
> A volte alcuni di voi mi sembrate vivere nel mondo dei robinson o altri telefilm...
> 
> ...


esatto.

fermo restando che come dice giustamente anche Cheat potrebbe essere uno stronzo patentato da tenere a mille miglia di distanza


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Volevo solo precisare che non si tratta più di supposizioni... io e lui abbiamo chiarito largamente, tra lacrime e capelli stracciati. Lui si separa e vorrebbe venire a vivere con me, dice di amarmi. *Io piuttosto divento una suora lesbica*.


a sto punto le chiacchiere stanno a zero....


----------



## The Cheater (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater. Il fatto sta, e spero di spiegarmi bene, nella stima e nella fiducia che io posso ancora riporre in questa persona.
> Non voglio una persona con tutte le caratteristiche che hai elencato sopra, non ho un protocollo di accettazione del corteggiatore. Ma la lealtà, la sensibilità, la sincerità per me sono doti assolutamente imprescindibili. Naturalmente tutto poi dipende dalle situazioni, ovvio, ma non fingiamo di accettare ogni cosa per poi stupirci di come le persone possano essere amorali. Ho avuto 3 storie importanti nella mia vita e 2 meno importanti. E non dirmi, ti prego, che non ho abbastanza "esperienza".
> So cosa vuoi dire. Un uomo o donna che sia in quella situazione magari non si sarebbe presentato dicendo "ciao, sono sposato, mia moglie ha avuto un aborto. Mi chiamo Sam". Ovvio. Ma non dirlo dopo 6 mesi mi sembra a dir poco assurdo, se stai costruendo qualcosa. Se dici di amare. Perchè è questo il presupposto di questa storia qui.
> Inoltre se lui si stava separando dalla moglie, lei evidentemente ancora non lo sapeva. Lui ha detto che ci stavano riprovando e che ora la lascerà. Che stima posso avere io, secondo te, di una persona, uomo o donna che sia, che in un momento tanto delicato per l'altro (un aborto per una donna è una cosa un pò pesante eh) agisce in certe maniere? Ribrezzo.
> ...


Ciò che voglio dire è:
Fai ciò che senti, se il dubbio non ti scompone più di tanto fai bene a mollare...ma se una parte di te pensa diversamente allora togliti i dubbi e non andare dietro certi stereotipi di uomo totalmente e perennemente stronzo che non sempre (eufemismo) si rivelano veritieri

Cioè...se non ne vuoi più sapere non ne dovresti più nemmeno parlare


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

Cheater grazie per avermi quotata, ho fatto un guaio coi tasti e ho cancellato quel post 

beh non penso che non volergli dare una possibilità mi permetta di cancellarlo immediatamente dalla mia testa... non sono un animale...


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

*Ecco lo rimetto *

Ciao Cheater. Il fatto sta, e spero di spiegarmi bene, nella stima e  nella fiducia che io posso ancora riporre in questa persona.
Non voglio una persona con tutte le caratteristiche che hai elencato  sopra, non ho un protocollo di accettazione del corteggiatore. Ma la  lealtà, la sensibilità, la sincerità per me sono doti assolutamente  imprescindibili. Naturalmente tutto poi dipende dalle situazioni, ovvio,  ma non fingiamo di accettare ogni cosa per poi stupirci di come le  persone possano essere amorali. Ho avuto 3 storie importanti nella mia  vita e 2 meno importanti. E non dirmi, ti prego, che non ho abbastanza  "esperienza".
So cosa vuoi dire. Un uomo o donna che sia in quella situazione magari  non si sarebbe presentato dicendo "ciao, sono sposato, mia moglie ha  avuto un aborto. Mi chiamo Sam". Ovvio. Ma non dirlo dopo 6 mesi mi  sembra a dir poco assurdo, se stai costruendo qualcosa. Se dici di  amare. Perchè è questo il presupposto di questa storia qui.
Inoltre se lui si stava separando dalla moglie, lei evidentemente ancora  non lo sapeva. Lui ha detto che ci stavano riprovando e che ora la  lascerà. Che stima posso avere io, secondo te, di una persona, uomo o  donna che sia, che in un momento tanto delicato per l'altro (un aborto  per una donna è una cosa un pò pesante eh) agisce in certe maniere?  Ribrezzo.
Qui chi ha sofferto una situazione terribile non sono nè io nè il furbastro: è la moglie. Non creiamogli un alibi, per carità. 
So che sembra paradossale che sia io a preoccuparmi della moglie, ma  avrei preferito che lui mi dicesse tutto. Non avrei aspettato che la  lasciasse, gli avrei detto che faceva bene a riflettere sull'uomo che  era e cercare di migliorarsi per la persona che lo aspettava a casa,  sentendosi una persona orribile perchè il suo stesso corpo aveva  rigettato sua figlia, dandosi mille colpe, soffrendo nel vero senso  della parola. Perchè in quel momento potevo ancora dirglielo senza star  male, perchè ancora non provavo nulla per lui. LEI sì ha sofferto. Non  lo vorrei mai un uomo così, non vorrei mai costruire la mia felicità  sulle lacrime altrui... potendo scegliere. In ogni caso, se lui mi  avesse detto che comunque indipendentemente da me voleva separarsi da  lei, e non ci fosse stato modo di farlo riflettere, gli avrei suggerito  di parlarne PRIMA con la moglie (non una qualsiasi eh, la moglie! sono  io l'altra qui...) stare un pò da solo e magari chissà. Comunque avrebbe  risolto le cose con la moglie, indipendentemente da me (come me  un'altra eh) In un modo o nell'altro, nessuno può togliere il diritto di  scelta e/o di replica all'altro. 
Non credo che lui sia o possa mai essere uno stalker, era solo geloso di  sapere che uscivo con uomini e mi negavo a lui. Se fosse stato  pericoloso avrebbe fatto qualche stupidaggine in 2 settimane. Tuttavia  se una donna ti dice "lasciami stare, sono confusa..." è un conto. Puoi  forzare, anche se è un pò irrispettoso. Ma a volte è anche quello che  una donna vuole, esser cercata e corteggiata. Ma se una donna ti dice  che vederti la fa soffrire, che le fai del male con la tua presenza, lì è  il caso di smettere. E' per questo che deve smettere, solo per la mia  debolezza, solo perchè ho dei sentimenti anche io... e giuro a volte non  ho un briciolo di lucidità.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Te l'ha spiegato simy molto bene
> 
> A volte alcuni di voi mi sembrate vivere nel mondo dei robinson o altri telefilm...
> 
> ...


A me sembra che sia tu a vivere nel mondo dei sogni...
A maggior ragione se fosse stata una conoscenza...perché non dire che sei sposato? Cioè quando parli con una persona, una, due, tre, quattro volte e hai la coscienza pulita, ti capita di fare riferimento alla tua vita di coppia (per esempio se si parlasse di posti di vacanza, è normale sentire "io e la mia compagna ci siamo stati, bellissimo posto"). Il non averlo mai fatto uscire, nemmeno quando non c'era nulla tra di loro...è coscienza sporca, altro che dubbio...
Ci saranno state milioni di occasioni, ancor prima di capire che si tramutasse in altro.
Per es. lui andava/va nella città di net per lavoro (se non ricordo male almeno 2 volte a settimana). Ne avranno parlato del lavoro qualche volta, prima di tramutarsi in altro? Possibile che mai una volta, nel parlare del suo lavoro pendolare tra le due città, gli sia mai uscito una frase tipo "poi perché nell'altra città ci vivo con mia moglie".
E andiamo Cheat...
Senza contare che come dice net, se si stavano separando, lei non lo sapeva. Una moglie che si sta separando, non scrive al marito "mi manchi, ti faccio trovare una sorpresa quando torni"....


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Volevo solo precisare che non si tratta più di supposizioni... io e lui abbiamo chiarito largamente, tra lacrime e capelli stracciati. *Lui si separa e vorrebbe venire a vivere con me*, dice di amarmi. Io piuttosto divento una suora lesbica.


Anche questo per me non deporrebbe a suo favore.
Ma come può pensare di andare a vivere con un'altra donna, subito...con cui, peraltro, non ha una situazione chiara.
Cioè, non mi sembra proprio una buona premessa per convivere!
Ma sai, avesse detto "metto ordine nella mia vita", "ti dimostrerò che puoi fidarti di me", mah sarebbe già stato diverso.


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

E non solo non mi ha detto della moglie... mi ha detto che era una sua collaboratrice.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> E non solo non mi ha detto della moglie... mi ha detto che era una sua collaboratrice.


Appunto...:condom:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Io mi allontanerei osservando da lontano....dagli un po' di tempo e vedi che fa della sua vita.
Non sono così drastica verso quest'uomo e valuterei bene anche le parole della moglie.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi allontanerei osservando da lontano....dagli un po' di tempo e vedi che fa della sua vita.
> Non sono così drastica verso quest'uomo e valuterei bene anche le parole della moglie.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi allontanerei osservando da lontano....dagli un po' di tempo e vedi che fa della sua vita.
> Non sono così drastica verso quest'uomo e valuterei bene anche le parole della moglie.


lasciamo perdere la moglie.
rimane il fatto che lui ha mentito e non su cose di poco conto.non è attendibile un uomo del genere


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



Minerva ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere la moglie.
> rimane il fatto che lui ha mentito e non su cose di poco conto.non è attendibile un uomo del genere


Ci sono tanti motivi e tante situazioni per cui si mente. ..


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche qui secondo me ci sono mille interpreazioni ,..Buongiorno a te cara


Vero


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere la moglie.
> rimane il fatto che lui ha mentito e non su cose di poco conto.non è attendibile un uomo del genere


Puó essere che sta chiudendo un matrimonio e si sia inmamorato di lei e per npn perderla, sbagliando, abbia temporeggiato.
Sicuramente ha sbagliato ma io aspetterei prima di buttare via tutto.
Non ho detto di credergli ma di osservare


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti motivi e tante situazioni per cui si mente. ..


andiamo bene.
la moglie  malauguratamente ha abortito...ma la decisione di fare un figlio era condivisa ,immagino.
e se il matrimonio era in crisi bastava parlarne subito con chiarezza e trasparenza...ma ne dubito altrimenti non ti arrivano messaggi con amoremio etc.
se a te piacciono questo tipo di uomini e situazioni a me no.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi l'uomo per essere apprezzato deve essere:
> Romantico ma passionale
> Single da almeno 2 anni
> Presente ma non geloso
> ...


a me l'sms della moglie ( scoperto da net) non sembra quello di una in crisi matrimoniale  e poi se non erro dal racconto di net prima di intraprendere la loro storia sentimentale hanno avuto uno conoscenza da amici per qualche mese ... con una grande intesa...e tu ad una donna che senti amica ed con kla quale hai  un forte feeling taci del tutto il tuo tormento matrimoniale??? e gli asini volano


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

buttare via che?
mica è un matrimonio...giusto perché siamo all'inizio di una cosa partita male è più facile troncare.
un uomoche voleva fareun figlio con un'altra e ad oggi la tratta come una cosa di pco conto èmeglio erderlo che trovarlo





farfalla ha detto:


> Puó essere che sta chiudendo un matrimonio e si sia inmamorato di lei e per npn perderla, sbagliando, abbia temporeggiato.
> Sicuramente ha sbagliato ma io aspetterei prima di buttare via tutto.
> Non ho detto di credergli ma di osservare


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la capacità di scrollarsi il dolore della donna che ha abortito , la facilità nel mentire*, la possessività fuori luogo...*
> ci sono un po' di cose per le quali quest'uomo è tutt'altro che affidabile.


straquoto il neretto in particolar modo...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> E non solo non mi ha detto della moglie... mi ha detto che era una sua collaboratrice.


e aggiungerei che tutto è venuto fuori non per una botta di sincerità di lui ma perchè hai letto il famoso sms in caso contrario quanto sarebbe durata la falsa collaboratrice ??? bel dilemma


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buttare via che?
> mica è un matrimonio...giusto perché siamo all'inizio di una cosa partita male è più facile troncare.
> un uomoche voleva fareun figlio con un'altra e ad oggi la tratta come una cosa di pco conto èmeglio erderlo che trovarlo


Non mi sbra che volesse un figlio. Mi sembra che da incoscienti il figlio sia capitato. Ora il figlio non c'é e probabilmente si sono sposati "solo" perché lei era incinta. Di fretta. Poi su sono conosciuti meglio e lui ha capito di non amarla. 
Sono sicuramente partiti con il piede sbagliato. Lei mi sembra innamorata. Con lui é stata bene.
Si sposta, non gli si avvicina ma osserva.
Domani lui lascia la mpglie, le dimostra che i sentimenti per lei sono veri e possono ripartire
A volte si mente per paura. É sbagliato ma succese


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sbra che volesse un figlio. Mi sembra che da incoscienti il figlio sia capitato. Ora il figlio non c'é e probabilmente si sono sposati "solo" perché lei era incinta. Di fretta. Poi su sono conosciuti meglio e lui ha capito di non amarla.
> Sono sicuramente partiti con il piede sbagliato. Lei mi sembra innamorata. Con lui é stata bene.
> Si sposta, non gli si avvicina ma osserva.
> Domani lui lascia la mpglie, le dimostra che i sentimenti per lei sono veri e possono ripartire
> *A volte si mente per paura. É sbagliato ma succese*


non è che sia solo sbagliato è sintomatico di una personalità di un certo tipo.
che non tiene conto del rispetto per gli altri
1 la moglie
2 l'amante
in un colpo solo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sia solo sbagliato è sintomatico di una personalità di un certo tipo.
> che non tiene conto del rispetto per gli altri
> 1 la moglie
> 2 l'amante
> in un colpo solo.


Quindi io che ho mentito a mio marito é sintomatico della mia personalità che se un domani abró unnuovo compagno rimemtirò. Non puó edsere un caso isolato. Quindi sono una donna dalla quale é meglio stare alla larga.....
Va bé


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sia solo sbagliato è sintomatico di una personalità di un certo tipo.
> che non tiene conto del rispetto per gli altri
> 1 la moglie
> 2 l'amante
> in un colpo solo.


io continuo ad essere d'accordo con Farfalla
fermo restando che quest'uomo ha sbagliato su tutti i fronti, ma non mi sento di condannarlo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2013)

ma cosa c'entri tu?
qui stiamo parlando di chi è nella doppia menzogna.non sentirti chiamata in causa quando non lo sei





farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io che ho mentito a mio marito é sintomatico della mia personalità che se un domani abró unnuovo compagno rimemtirò. Non puó edsere un caso isolato. Quindi sono una donna dalla quale é meglio stare alla larga.....
> Va bé


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entri tu?
> qui stiamo parlando di chi è nella doppia menzogna.non sentirti chiamata in causa quando non lo sei


Ma scusa minerva se non ti fidi d chi una volta ha mentito tiri dentro tutti quelli che hanno mentito. Chiunque abbia mentito si sente tirato in causa.
Comunque io gli farei un discorso di questo tipo: ti amo e penso che anche tu mi ami. Puoi chiamare, mandare sms e fiori quanto vuoi.
Da me non ti aspettare nulla perché nulla avrai fino al giorno in cui sapró che hai lasciato tua moglie. 
Quel giorno se saró ancora innamorata d te ricominceremo da zero.
Mi vuoi? Dimostralo


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entri tu?
> qui stiamo parlando di chi è nella doppia menzogna.non sentirti chiamata in causa quando non lo sei



in effetti la doppia menzogna è una specie di incubo (per tutti gli altri), che di solito corrisponde alla fase per cui chi mente lo fa avendo a cuore esclusivamente i propri interessi
chi tende a tenere buoni gli altri per propria comodità, insomma


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scusa minerva se non ti fidi d chi una volta ha mentito tiri dentro tutti quelli che hanno mentito. Chiunque abbia mentito si sente tirato in causa.
> Comunque io gli farei un discorso di questo tipo: ti amo e penso che anche tu mi ami. Puoi chiamare, mandare sms e fiori quanto vuoi.
> Da me non ti aspettare nulla perché nulla avrai fino al giorno in cui sapró che hai lasciato tua moglie.
> Quel giorno se saró ancora innamorata d te ricominceremo da zero.
> Mi vuoi? Dimostralo


ecco scrivi tu per me...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Intanto non sappiamo i suoi rapporti con la moglie. Giá la telefonata in cui dice che hanno una figlia e sembra non sia vero mi da l'idea di una donna disperata che sta facendo gli ultimi tentativi per tenersi un marito che non la vuole
Ovvio che la mia sia solo un'ipotesi


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scusa minerva *se non ti fidi d chi una volta ha mentito tiri dentro tutti quelli che hanno mentito. Chiunque abbia mentito si sente tirato in causa.*
> Comunque io gli farei un discorso di questo tipo: ti amo e penso che anche tu mi ami. Puoi chiamare, mandare sms e fiori quanto vuoi.
> Da me non ti aspettare nulla perché nulla avrai fino al giorno in cui sapró che hai lasciato tua moglie.
> Quel giorno se saró ancora innamorata d te ricominceremo da zero.
> Mi vuoi? Dimostralo



no, qui si tratta del fatto di mentire, e continuare a farlo fino alla scoperta casuale, a moglie e amante ignara (e prima "amica"!)
il tizio ha fatto un bel casino, comunque la si rigiri, si deve dare da fare moltissimo per uscirne
anche perchè io credo che chi fa casini, poi sia anche tenuto a metterli a posto


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non sappiamo i suoi rapporti con la moglie. Giá la telefonata in cui dice che hanno una figlia e sembra non sia vero mi da l'idea di una donna disperata che sta facendo gli ultimi tentativi per tenersi un marito che non la vuole
> Ovvio che la mia sia solo un'ipotesi


esatto.
e secondo me lui detta la prima cazzata è entrato in un vortice da cui non è riuscito ad uscire facendo più danni che mai. in ogni caso credo che la cosa si sia ingigantita talmente tanto velocemente che ne è stato completamente risucchiato


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, qui si tratta del fatto di mentire, e continuare a farlo fino alla scoperta casuale, a moglie e amante ignara (e prima "amica"!)
> il tizio ha fatto un bel casino, comunque la si rigiri, si deve dare da fare moltissimo per uscirne
> anche perchè io credo che chi fa casini, poi sia anche tenuto a metterli a posto


Che si debba da dare parecchio er uscirne non ci sono dubbi.
Che possa essere entrato in un vortice di bugie e non saperw come uscirne anche.
Non lo sto difendendo sto dicendo di studiare i suoi comportamenti futuri


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto.
> e secondo me lui detta la prima cazzata è entrato in un vortice da cui non è riuscito ad uscire facendo più danni che mai. in ogni caso credo che la cosa si sia ingigantita talmente tanto velocemente che ne è stato completamente risucchiato



però è un po' strano che uno si presenti come libero, no?

perchè?

sembra l'immagine di se stessi che si vuole dare a chiunque, come se fosse abituato a fare sempre così...


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che si debba da dare parecchio er uscirne non ci sono dubbi.
> Che possa essere entrato in un vortice di bugie e non saperw come uscirne anche.
> Non lo sto difendendo sto dicendo di studiare i suoi comportamenti futuri



studiare con enorme attenzione!


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> però è un po' strano che uno si presenti come libero, no?
> 
> perchè?
> 
> sembra l'immagine di se stessi che si vuole dare a chiunque, come se fosse abituato a fare sempre così...


ok. ipotesi.
si conoscono e iniziano a sentirsi da amici... poi lui comincia a provare interesse per lei e vuole conoscerla meglio. 
cosi alla prima della telefonata della moglie lui *istintivamente* risponde che è una sua collaboratrice.... cosi d'impulso senza pensare alle conseguenze. la cosa va avanti e lui deve uscirne ma non sa come ... e magari mentre pensa a come farlo deve continuare a mentire perchè pensa che altrimenti potrebbe perdere tutto quello che ha "costruito" finora con Net.. ed ecco che bugia dopo bugia il castello di carte cresce e lui non si rende conto che potrebbe crollare da un momento all'altro. finchè il catello crolla.... 

vedo troppi film...


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok. ipotesi.
> si conoscono e iniziano a sentirsi da amici... poi lui comincia a provare interesse per lei e vuole conoscerla meglio.
> cosi alla prima della telefonata della moglie lui *istintivamente* risponde che è una sua collaboratrice.... cosi d'impulso senza pensare alle conseguenze. la cosa va avanti e lui deve uscirne ma non sa come ... e magari mentre pensa a come farlo deve continuare a mentire perchè pensa che altrimenti potrebbe perdere tutto quello che ha "costruito" finora con Net.. ed ecco che bugia dopo bugia il castello di carte cresce e lui non si rende conto che potrebbe crollare da un momento all'altro. finchè il catello crolla....
> 
> vedo troppi film...



sì può essere benissimo!:up:

ma come mai l'istinto in questi casi tende ad andare sempre a paraculare?:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok. ipotesi.
> si conoscono e iniziano a sentirsi da amici... poi lui comincia a provare interesse per lei e vuole conoscerla meglio.
> cosi alla prima della telefonata della moglie lui *istintivamente* risponde che è una sua collaboratrice.... cosi d'impulso senza pensare alle conseguenze. la cosa va avanti e lui deve uscirne ma non sa come ... e magari mentre pensa a come farlo deve continuare a mentire perchè pensa che altrimenti potrebbe perdere tutto quello che ha "costruito" finora con Net.. ed ecco che bugia dopo bugia il castello di carte cresce e lui non si rende conto che potrebbe crollare da un momento all'altro. finchè il catello crolla....
> 
> vedo troppi film...


Li vediamo un po' tutti.
Comunque non sono d'accordo.
Il mentire subito, per me, significa che alle conseguenze di dire la verità ci pensi eccome...altrimenti che cacchio te ne frega di dire che ti ha chiamato tua moglie.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì può essere benissimo!:up:
> 
> ma come mai l'istinto in questi casi tende ad andare sempre a paraculare?:singleeye:


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Perché è proprio l'istinto del paraculo... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì può essere benissimo!:up:
> 
> ma come mai l'istinto in questi casi tende ad andare sempre a paraculare?:singleeye:



ah bo... forse perchè si pensa che scegliere una via più semplice renda tutto più semplice da gestire quando poi in realtà non si fa altro che incasinare tutto.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Li vediamo un po' tutti.
> Comunque non sono d'accordo.
> Il mentire subito, per me, significa che alle conseguenze di dire la verità ci pensi eccome...altrimenti che cacchio te ne frega di dire che ti ha chiamato tua moglie.


Ah bè certo esci con uno magari è anche una seratina carina a lui squilla il tel e con la massima tranuqillità del mondo ti guarda e ti dice: "cara, scusami un attimo è mia moglie"


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> studiare con enorme attenzione!


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> però è un po' strano che uno si presenti come libero, no?
> 
> perchè?
> 
> sembra l'immagine di se stessi che si vuole dare a chiunque, come se fosse abituato a fare sempre così...


Appunto Net lo ha conosciuto ma la relazione è iniziata dopo qualche mese, perché un uomo impegnato dovrebbe fingere di esser single ????  Perché è un suo modo di agire sempre?  e se fosse così cosa lo spinge ad alterare la sua realtà?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto Net lo ha conosciuto ma la relazione è iniziata dopo qualche mese, perché un uomo impegnato dovrebbe fingere di esser single ????  Perché è un suo modo di agire sempre?  e se fosse così cosa lo spinge ad alterare la sua realtà?


Forse fa ancora fatica a dire che è sposato, un po' come Lunapiena.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse fa ancora fatica a dire che è sposato, un po' come Lunapiena.


Sei davvero perfido


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse fa ancora fatica a dire che è sposato, un po' come Lunapiena.


Non mi sembra sia assimilabile a Luna :smile:


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ah bè certo esci con uno magari è anche una seratina carina a lui squilla il tel e con la massima tranuqillità del mondo ti guarda e ti dice: "cara, scusami un attimo è mia moglie"


Anche prima simy..non si aspetta di andare a cena con uno/a per far capire il proprio stato civile...


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse fa ancora fatica a dire che è sposato, un po' come Lunapiena.


sei tremendo


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche prima simy..non si aspetta di andare a cena con uno/a per far capire il proprio stato civile...


... comunque non sono convinta ...


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto Net lo ha conosciuto ma la relazione è iniziata dopo qualche mese, perché un uomo impegnato dovrebbe fingere di esser single ????  Perché è un suo modo di agire sempre?  e se fosse così cosa lo spinge ad alterare la sua realtà?


ebbisogno de escobar...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ebbisogno de escobar...


Non solo  basta rileggere il loro incontro al bar del primo chiarimento ... Io direi ebbisogno anche de dominar e controllar


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non solo  basta rileggere il loro incontro al bar del primo chiarimento ... Io direi ebbisogno anche de dominar e controllar


fa tutto parte... *dell'escobar..*..
questo, vuole *escobar *parecchio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> fa tutto parte... *dell'escobar..*..
> questo, vuole *escobar *parecchio.


È vuole l'esclusiva ?


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È vuole l'esclusiva ?


claro che si!!!!:up:

se siente de dominar, 
se siente l'ormone,
 ha ebbisogno de confierma ...
de' la sua potenza de *escobar*!!!!!
niente di meglio che una donna romantica...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi l'uomo per essere apprezzato deve essere:
> Romantico ma passionale
> Single da almeno 2 anni
> Presente ma non geloso
> ...



anch'io la penso così...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> claro che si!!!!:up:
> 
> se siente de dominar,
> se siente l'ormone,
> ...


O che è uscita  da una precedente relazione un pò ammaccata  terreno fertilissimo per taluni soggetti


----------



## devastata (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti motivi e tante situazioni per cui si mente. ..



Una per scoparsi una bella ragazza.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi l'uomo per essere apprezzato deve essere:
> Romantico ma passionale
> Single da almeno 2 anni
> Presente ma non geloso
> ...


Anch'io la penso così...
Poi se ti accerti che invece sono la famiglia del mulino bianco e lui ti ha preso per il culo davvero lo fanculizzi alla grande
Ma accertati che sia così
Dopo che hai detto della telefonata della mohlie io qualche dubbio in più l'ho avuto. Mentire sul fatto di essere madre wiando non lo sei mi sa di una che è ampiamente all'ultima spiaggia


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una per scoparsi una bella ragazza.


Ma le é stato dietro mesi. Hanno scopato dopo mesi.....
E cimunque ora che se l'é scopata sgamato dalla moglie sarebbe fuggito con la coda tra le gambe e invece è ancora lì


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

Io non penso che le persone siano "traditrici"... "bugiarde"... penso che possano esserlo, a volte, e che molto dipende dalla situazione.
E' vero però che in alcune situazioni una persona istintivamente mente, un'altra istintivamente dice la verità.
Questo non significa che chi ha mentito mentirà sempre, e nemmeno che  chi dice la verità oggi la dirà anche domani. Magari fossimo così  prevedibili! Sinceramente, penso che appena conosciuti lui volesse farsi  un "giro"   con me. E mi abbia mentito per questo. Io gli ho detto tranquillamente  che ero single alla 3' uscita, è "uscito" il discorso. Lui mi ha detto  "anche io". Sono passati 2 anni dalla mia ultima storia, non avevo  bisogno di qualcuno che mi salvasse.
Alla prima telefonata di A., non gli ho chiesto chi fosse. Neanche lo  conoscevo, non gli avrei mai chiesto chi lo chiamava... stavo mangiando  un gelatone mentre camminavamo per strada, e lo stavo ammazzando di noia su dei vasi di una collezione pugliese... non mi ero nemmeno accorta  che era qualche passo dietro di me a parlare al telefono XD. Mel'ha detto  dopo qualche tempo. L'avrei capito se mel'avesse detto anche dopo un  mese di "frequentazione". Mi ha baciata 2 mesi dopo che uscivamo, il  tempo di dirmelo c'era. Mediamente eravamo assieme un giorno a settimana  ed un w.e. oppure quando il w.e. tornava a casa ci vedevamo 2 gg a  settimana. Dal primo bacio alla prima volta in cui abbiamo fatto  l'amore...  sono passati 4 mesi. 
Questa non è una bugia: è una truffa. 
Avrei capito la bugia, davvero. Ma il mentire continuamente, per 6 mesi,  questo mi spaventa. Il non esplodere dicendo la verità. Non so se  mentirebbe ancora... appunto, non so. Avrei dovuto fare questa  considerazione altrimenti: so che non mi mentirebbe ancora.... l'unica  cosa che so è che anche lui è rimasto vittima di sè stesso, perchè so  che mi ama.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una per scoparsi una bella ragazza.



io non sono convinta che il giudizio debba essere cosi categorico. 
Ma possibile che non si ammette errore alcuno verso nessuno? 

Ma che ne sappiamo della situazione familiare di questo ragazzo?

io sono una che va molto a sensazioni o a istinto e in questo caso l'istinto mi dice che non è cosi categorica la questione, magari sto sbagliando, ma la mia impressione è questa


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Io non penso che le persone siano "traditrici"... "bugiarde"... penso che possano esserlo, a volte, e che molto dipende dalla situazione.
> E' vero però che in alcune situazioni una persona istintivamente mente, un'altra istintivamente dice la verità.
> Questo non significa che chi ha mentito mentirà sempre, e nemmeno che  chi dice la verità oggi la dirà anche domani. Magari fossimo così  prevedibili! Sinceramente, penso che appena conosciuti lui volesse farsi  un "giro"   con me. E mi abbia mentito per questo. Io gli ho detto tranquillamente  che ero single alla 3' uscita, è "uscito" il discorso. Lui mi ha detto  "anche io". Sono passati 2 anni dalla mia ultima storia, non avevo  bisogno di qualcuno che mi salvasse.
> Alla prima telefonata di A., non gli ho chiesto chi fosse. Neanche lo  conoscevo, non gli avrei mai chiesto chi lo chiamava... stavo mangiando  un gelatone mentre camminavamo per strada, e lo stavo ammazzando di noia su dei vasi di una collezione pugliese... non mi ero nemmeno accorta  che era qualche passo dietro di me a parlare al telefono XD. Mel'ha detto  dopo qualche tempo. L'avrei capito se mel'avesse detto anche dopo un  mese di "frequentazione". Mi ha baciata 2 mesi dopo che uscivamo, il  tempo di dirmelo c'era. Mediamente eravamo assieme un giorno a settimana  ed un w.e. oppure quando il w.e. tornava a casa ci vedevamo 2 gg a  settimana. Dal primo bacio alla prima volta in cui abbiamo fatto  l'amore...  sono passati 4 mesi.
> ...


appunto, è sul neretto che devi "lavorare" se vuoi.
non dico che debba passarla liscia ...ovviamente deve prima sistemare la sua vita e poi eventualmente riprovarci con te. ma se vi amate, se davvero vi amate, datevi una seconda possibilità


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Io non penso che le persone siano "traditrici"... "bugiarde"... penso che possano esserlo, a volte, e che molto dipende dalla situazione.
> E' vero però che in alcune situazioni una persona istintivamente mente, un'altra istintivamente dice la verità.
> Questo non significa che chi ha mentito mentirà sempre, e nemmeno che  chi dice la verità oggi la dirà anche domani. Magari fossimo così  prevedibili! Sinceramente, penso che appena conosciuti lui volesse farsi  un "giro"   con me. E mi abbia mentito per questo. Io gli ho detto tranquillamente  che ero single alla 3' uscita, è "uscito" il discorso. Lui mi ha detto  "anche io". Sono passati 2 anni dalla mia ultima storia, non avevo  bisogno di qualcuno che mi salvasse.
> Alla prima telefonata di A., non gli ho chiesto chi fosse. Neanche lo  conoscevo, non gli avrei mai chiesto chi lo chiamava... stavo mangiando  un gelatone mentre camminavamo per strada, e lo stavo ammazzando di noia su dei vasi di una collezione pugliese... non mi ero nemmeno accorta  che era qualche passo dietro di me a parlare al telefono XD. Mel'ha detto  dopo qualche tempo. L'avrei capito se mel'avesse detto anche dopo un  mese di "frequentazione". Mi ha baciata 2 mesi dopo che uscivamo, il  tempo di dirmelo c'era. Mediamente eravamo assieme un giorno a settimana  ed un w.e. oppure quando il w.e. tornava a casa ci vedevamo 2 gg a  settimana. Dal primo bacio alla prima volta in cui abbiamo fatto  l'amore...  sono passati 4 mesi.
> ...


Non sei disposta a vedere che fa ora. E se domani esce di casa, si separa? Continui a non dargli una possibilità?
Lo ami e pensi vhe lui ti ama
Se si separa prova a ripartire da zero
Un uomo che vuole solo scoparti non aspetta quattro mesi di gelati, passeggiate o chiaccherate.
Non avrebbe problemi a trovare una che gliela da alla prima uscita


----------



## net (13 Aprile 2013)

@farfalla 
ora come ora mi sto tenendo alla larga. Rischio di cadergli tra le braccia di nuovo se non sto attenta... Se le sue braccia sono ancora vuote. Mi sono accorta che mi ama davvero solo quando l'ho visto mettersi  le mani tra i capelli, con gli occhi pieni di lacrime. Se riuscirò a  curare le mie ferite da sola, e se mi renderò conto di poter fare un  altro investimento di fiducia su di lui, se non mi sentirò più tradita nella  mia dignità allora vedremo. Ma finchè mi sento così ferita io non  posso far finta di nulla. Non capisco più me stessa: vorrei picchiarlo, vorrei insultarlo, vorrei  saltare da un letto all'altro solo perchè lui lo sapesse, solo per farlo  soffrire. Ci sono dei momenti in cui la mia razionalità va a farsi  benedire con quest'uomo. E ripenso alla faccia che aveva ieri sera,  quando sono andata in albergo a dirgli di non cercarmi mai più... era disperato.  O almeno lo sembrava. Meglio se vado in palestra, rischio di impazzire a casa. Continuo a ringraziarvi tutti... mi state aiutando a riflettere tanto... vi abbraccio tutti


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sei disposta a vedere che fa ora. E se domani esce di casa, si separa? Continui a non dargli una possibilità?
> Lo ami e pensi vhe lui ti ama
> Se si separa prova a ripartire da zero
> Un uomo che vuole solo scoparti non aspetta quattro mesi di gelati, passeggiate o chiaccherate.
> Non avrebbe problemi a trovare una che gliela da alla prima uscita



quoto :up:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> @farfalla
> ora come ora mi sto tenendo alla larga. Rischio di cadergli tra le braccia di nuovo se non sto attenta... Se le sue braccia sono ancora vuote. Mi sono accorta che mi ama davvero solo quando l'ho visto mettersi  le mani tra i capelli, con gli occhi pieni di lacrime. Se riuscirò a  curare le mie ferite da sola, e se mi renderò conto di poter fare un  altro investimento di fiducia su di lui, se non mi sentirò più tradita nella  mia dignità allora vedremo. Ma finchè mi sento così ferita io non  posso far finta di nulla. Non capisco più me stessa: vorrei picchiarlo, vorrei insultarlo, vorrei  saltare da un letto all'altro solo perchè lui lo sapesse, solo per farlo  soffrire. Ci sono dei momenti in cui la mia razionalità va a farsi  benedire con quest'uomo. E ripenso alla faccia che aveva ieri sera,  quando sono andata in albergo a dirgli di non cercarmi mai più... era disperato.  O almeno lo sembrava. Meglio se vado in palestra, rischio di impazzire a casa. Continuo a ringraziarvi tutti... mi state aiutando a riflettere tanto... vi abbraccio tutti



:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2013)

Scusate mi sono persa.
La presunta moglie non è madre?
ha raccontato che con il forse fedifrago hanno figli e non è vero?
Net non ha ancora parlato con lui?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono persa.
> La presunta moglie non è madre?
> ha raccontato che con il forse fedifrago hanno figli e non è vero?
> Net non ha ancora parlato con lui?


Lei ha detto che hanno una figlia
Lui dice che si sono sposati frettolosamente perché lei era incinta e poi l'ha perso
Net ci ha parlato e lui sembra essere disperato


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei ha detto che hanno una figlia
> Lui dice che si sono sposati frettolosamente perché lei era incinta e poi l'ha perso
> Net ci ha parlato e lui sembra essere disperato



Quindi non hanno figli.
Minchia.

E che cosa si sono detti Net e lui?
Perchè non le ha detto che era sposato?
Vuole separarsi?
la moglie bugiarda?


----------



## devastata (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le é stato dietro mesi. Hanno scopato dopo mesi.....
> E cimunque ora che se l'é scopata sgamato dalla moglie sarebbe fuggito con la coda tra le gambe e invece è ancora lì



Cosa aveva da perdere lui ad aspettare?

Andava a casa dalla mogliettina, sicuramente faceva sesso anche con lei. E' vero che ci sono tante donne disposte a darla, ma probabilmente Net è molto attraente, visto che pure un cliente occasionale non ha perso l'occasione di corteggiarla.

Non mi convince, e mi accerterei davvero che la moglie abbia perso il bambino, e pure se ha la mamma malata, cosa che non credo, quindi il rischio è che sia un bugiardo cronico. Ne ho uno in casa, e non mi riferisco al tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Io non penso che le persone siano "traditrici"... "bugiarde"... penso che possano esserlo, a volte, e che molto dipende dalla situazione.
> E' vero però che in alcune situazioni una persona istintivamente mente, un'altra istintivamente dice la verità.
> Questo non significa che chi ha mentito mentirà sempre, e nemmeno che  chi dice la verità oggi la dirà anche domani. Magari fossimo così  prevedibili! Sinceramente, penso che appena conosciuti lui volesse farsi  un "giro"   con me. E mi abbia mentito per questo. Io gli ho detto tranquillamente  che ero single alla 3' uscita, è "uscito" il discorso. Lui mi ha detto  "anche io". Sono passati 2 anni dalla mia ultima storia, non avevo  bisogno di qualcuno che mi salvasse.
> Alla prima telefonata di A., non gli ho chiesto chi fosse. Neanche lo  conoscevo, non gli avrei mai chiesto chi lo chiamava... stavo mangiando  un gelatone mentre camminavamo per strada, e lo stavo ammazzando di noia su dei vasi di una collezione pugliese... non mi ero nemmeno accorta  che era qualche passo dietro di me a parlare al telefono XD. Mel'ha detto  dopo qualche tempo. L'avrei capito se mel'avesse detto anche dopo un  mese di "frequentazione". Mi ha baciata 2 mesi dopo che uscivamo, il  tempo di dirmelo c'era. Mediamente eravamo assieme un giorno a settimana  ed un w.e. oppure quando il w.e. tornava a casa ci vedevamo 2 gg a  settimana. Dal primo bacio alla prima volta in cui abbiamo fatto  l'amore...  sono passati 4 mesi.
> ...


Se intendi continuare vacci con i piedi di  piombo, hai mai  conosciuto un bugiardo patologico? Inon lo auguro a nessuno, peraltro sono mooooltoooo convincenti, attori da Oscar , chi non ci è passato non può capire lo comprendo ma per la tua serenità stai attenta e valuta ogni cosa con razionalità , ciao


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la capacità di scrollarsi il dolore della donna che ha abortito , la facilità nel mentire, la possessività fuori luogo...
> ci sono un po' di cose per le quali quest'uomo è tutt'altro che affidabile.


Soprattutto lui ha avuto un comportamento che Net giudica incompatibile con se stessa. E con lui dovrebbe starci lei, non noi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ah bè certo esci con uno magari è anche una seratina carina a lui squilla il tel e con la massima tranuqillità del mondo ti guarda e ti dice: "cara, scusami un attimo è mia moglie"


Prima di uscire per la seratina ci si conosce (ricordi che arrivano anche le telefonate?) e uno sincero dice "è mia moglie". Quando io conosco un uomo gli dico che sono separata. Non è necessario ammorbarlo con i perché e i percome ma lo dico. Così quando ero sposata lo dicevo. Esiste anche un cerchietto che si mette all'anulare sinistro. Se non si mette è un motivo in più per dire che si è sposati. Perché non l'ha detto? C'è una ragione intuibile:


devastata ha detto:


> Una per scoparsi una bella ragazza.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Net,

prendi tempo ... tempo per te e per capire. 

in un post precedente, avevo scritto, che la reazione della moglie, non mi convinceva. 
credo, che lui abbia chiuso sentimentalmente già da un po' con lei ... e lei lo sa ... 
non mi sorprende per nulla che lui, o con o senza te, vuole la separazione ... 

certo, lui ha sbagliato, non ci sono discussioni. 
ma, se lui vuole crescere e maturare da questo "casino" che ha combinato, credo, che 
faresti bene a valutare tutto nuovamente. Non c'è niente di più saldo, dal voler imparare da
un errore fatto ... senza scuse e senza svincolarsi ... 

sono una donna tradita e qualcuno che usa termini a volte anche forti, per spiegare, cosa sta
dietro ad un certo comportamento ... 

Ho dato una possibilità al mio compagno. E all'inizio è stato una cosa molto dura e difficile. 
C'era sempre quell'impulso dal più profondo di me, che urlava, che una cosa così, non si può accettare.  
Oggi, sono contenta di averlo fatto. Lui ha fatto un lavoro su di se, e ha cercato di rispondere
a tanti perché della vita ... è un uomo cresciuto, molto più consapevole ecc. ecc. 

Inoltre, secondo me, il tempo che si è stati assieme, conta solo fino ad un certo punto ... 
è la qualità e l'intensità che conta ... e tu, a quanto pare, l'hai avuta ... 

in bocca al lupo!


sienne


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Net,
> 
> prendi tempo ... tempo per te e per capire.
> 
> ...


quoto ogni singola parola! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Net,
> 
> prendi tempo ... tempo per te e per capire.
> 
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Ci piace l'amore romantico ma nell'sms la moglie aveva scritto "mi manchi. ti ho preparato una sorpresa" da cosa deducete che il rapporto era finito? E i tempi li ricordati? In un anno e mezzo ha conosciuto, messo incinta, sposato la moglie, conosciuta Net e iniziato il rapporto con lei. E tra la moglie che parla della figlia e lui che dice che non c'è nessuna figlia tendete a credere a lui? Almeno ci credesse Net che si è innamorata, capirei, ma ci credete voi che neppure l'avete visto?!


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci piace l'amore romantico ma nell'sms la moglie aveva scritto "mi manchi. ti ho preparato una sorpresa" da cosa deducete che il rapporto era finito? E i tempi li ricordati? In un anno e mezzo ha conosciuto, messo incinta, sposato la moglie, conosciuta Net e iniziato il rapporto con lei. E tra la moglie che parla della figlia e lui che dice che non c'è nessuna figlia tendete a credere a lui? Almeno ci credesse Net che si è innamorata, capirei, ma ci credete voi che neppure l'avete visto?!


so' ROMANTICHE...
Brunè, che ce voi fa'!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> so' ROMANTICHE...
> Brunè, che ce voi fa'!!!!!!!


Poi finiscono con le murene


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci piace l'amore romantico ma nell'sms la moglie aveva scritto "mi manchi. ti ho preparato una sorpresa" da cosa deducete che il rapporto era finito? E i tempi li ricordati? In un anno e mezzo ha conosciuto, messo incinta, sposato la moglie, conosciuta Net e iniziato il rapporto con lei. E tra la moglie che parla della figlia e lui che dice che non c'è nessuna figlia tendete a credere a lui? Almeno ci credesse Net che si è innamorata, capirei, ma ci credete voi che neppure l'avete visto?!


La ex moglie del mio amico divorziato da 10 anni porta la fede e a volte lo chiama amore. Se scoprisei che ha una rekazione farebbe telefonate peggiori di quella della moglie del tipo.
Dopodiché io ribadisco che non credo a nulla ma la invito solamente ad osservare


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi finiscono con le murene


si,ma vuoi mettere.. quindici minuti, dico quindici, di passione vera, strappa mutande, con un esistenza grigia, grigia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si,ma vuoi mettere.. quindici minuti, dico quindici, di passione vera, strappa mutande, con un esistenza grigia, grigia.


Le utenti in questione ti diranno dei colori della loro vita


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La ex moglie del mio amico divorziato da 10 anni porta la fede e a volte lo chiama amore. Se scoprisei che ha una rekazione farebbe telefonate peggiori di quella della moglie del tipo.
> Dopodiché io ribadisco che non credo a nulla ma la invito solamente ad osservare


Assomiglia vagamente a questa storia? Qui la moglie telefona e manda messaggi e lui risponde sempre e non spegne il cellulare neanche in albergo. I tempi li ha detti lui. Su questo dovrebbe essere affidabile perché non lo aiutano a ben figurare.


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le utenti in questione ti diranno dei colori della loro vita


ma mica parlavo di loro.
sempre sul personale.

dicevo che, alle volte è bello sognare, lasciarsi andare... anche
se probabilmente, sai già tutto.
net, vi prende per il culo, perchè lo sa già che fine farà...
 oppure è una romantica!!!!
a meno che non sia una stupida.
sei stupida net?
net, sembra a volte più intelligente di te, di me, delle utenti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mica parlavo di loro.
> sempre sul personale.
> 
> dicevo che, alle volte è bello sognare, lasciarsi andare... anche
> ...


Non credi a Net? Dillo a lei.


----------



## Spider (13 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi a Net? Dillo a lei.


perchè se lo dico a te, ti rode il culo?
lo dico in una discussione libera e democratica.
in cui tu stai sempre a cianciare,
cianci tu e ciancio io.
bon...

non ho detto che non credo a net.
ho detto che net, in cuor suo sa già come fiinirà.
è diverso.
afferri la differenza?
o ti sei ...*persa*?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assomiglia vagamente a questa storia? Qui la moglie telefona e manda messaggi e lui risponde sempre e non spegne il cellulare neanche in albergo. I tempi li ha detti lui. Su questo dovrebbe essere affidabile perché non lo aiutano a ben figurare.


Si lei lo chiama spesso, sicuramente tutti i giorni. Se ha voglia risponde se no no.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io perso, perso...
> vago vago.
> non mi ricliclo io preferisco perdermi.


E ti ritroverai un giorno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci piace l'amore romantico ma nell'sms la moglie aveva scritto "mi manchi. ti ho preparato una sorpresa" da cosa deducete che il rapporto era finito? E i tempi li ricordati? In un anno e mezzo ha conosciuto, messo incinta, sposato la moglie, conosciuta Net e iniziato il rapporto con lei. E tra la moglie che parla della figlia e lui che dice che non c'è nessuna figlia tendete a credere a lui? Almeno ci credesse Net che si è innamorata, capirei, ma ci credete voi che neppure l'avete visto?!



Ciao,

a me non piace tanto l'amore romantico, è pieno d'illusioni ... lontano dalla realtà. 
e quando si confronta con la realtà ... spesso non regge ... 

Sono proprio i tempi, che parlano ... e come se non parlano!!!

Leggo tra le righe di Net, di un uomo, che si è messo lui stesso il cappio al collo.

Ogni donna di questi tempi sa benissimo come fare, per non rimanere incinta! 
Lui l'ha sposata perché ... "sa da fare, le cose vanno fatte per bene ..." ... 
Ha seguito, come bravo ragazzo, lo skript ... è un'unione, non d'amore ... 
L'ha sposata dopo pochissimo tempo che si conoscevano ... sposati meno di un anno ... 
un anno e mezzo in totale che si conoscevano ... 

Perciò, dopo un anno che conosce la moglie, lui conosce Net ... si frequentano per quattro mesi ... 
Tra la moglie e lui, ci sono vari problemi ... lui le dice pure, che vuole la separazione e lei,
poi cambia atteggiamento ... 
Lui si ritrova a non sapere come comportarsi. Da una parte la moglie, che inizia a fare di tutto 
per tenerlo stretto e dall'altra parte Net, che se lo viene a sapere scappa. 
Ricade nella stessa "trappola" ... vuole piacere a tutti ... e non reagisce per se ... 

Questo uomo è un pirla! Un fesso! Non ha mai riflettuto su certe cose ... 
Ha voluto fare il giusto, senza interrogarsi, cosa vuole lui esattamente. 
Se ne rende conto, quando oramai la nave sta già in alto mare ... 

Ed il punto sta proprio lì: lui vuole separarsi dalla moglie comunque! 
E fa bene! È la prima cosa giusta che intende fare finalmente per se! 
E questa la racconta lunga! Non ha avuto l'intenzione, di tenere un piede in due scarpe. 

La reazione della moglie ... parla da se. Nessuna moglie all'inizio di una storia d'amore si comporta così. 
È una reazione di qualcuno, che sa, che sta perdendo "tutto" ... i suoi conti non tornano!

La moglie prende contatto con Net e non affronta il marito? 
Cosa si nasconde dietro un tale comportamento? Allora:
La moglie sa, che non ha speranze se affronta il marito, preferisce spaventare Net
per allontanarla dal marito. Racconta cose, che non sono vere ... non c'è nessuna bimba!
Minaccia Net, che se non lo lascia in pace, lei la va a cercare! 
Dice, che sono felici  ... alla faccia della loro felicità! 

Questa reazione, è di una che ha perso il suo gioco ... 
Che ha giocato con un uomo "pirla" e "fesso" ... 
E sta muovendo, disperatamente, le ultime mosse, per non perdere ... 

Dopo così poco tempo di matrimonio o meglio storia d'amore, affronti e come no il compagno!
A calci lo prendi! Lo scuoti! Fai tutto ... ma lei sa, che affrontando lui ... non ricava oramai più nulla ... 

A lui interessa solo, non perdere Net ... 

Comunque vada a finire questa storia ... c'è una cosa buona: lui lascia la moglie! 
E credo, che sia cresciuto più veloce del tempo, e che si è reso conto, che non si vive,
volendo piacere agli altri e fare le cose per bene ... è caduto, nella sua stessa trappola! 

sienne


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me non piace tanto l'amore romantico, è pieno d'illusioni ... lontano dalla realtà.
> e quando si confronta con la realtà ... spesso non regge ...
> ...


Bravissima... l'hai spiegato in maniera perfetta


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me non piace tanto l'amore romantico, è pieno d'illusioni ... lontano dalla realtà.
> e quando si confronta con la realtà ... spesso non regge ...
> ...


 La penso anch'io così


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci piace l'amore romantico ma nell'sms la moglie aveva scritto "mi manchi. ti ho preparato una sorpresa" da cosa deducete che il rapporto era finito? E i tempi li ricordati? In un anno e mezzo ha conosciuto, messo incinta, sposato la moglie, conosciuta Net e iniziato il rapporto con lei. E tra la moglie che parla della figlia e lui che dice che non c'è nessuna figlia tendete a credere a lui? Almeno ci credesse Net che si è innamorata, capirei, ma ci credete voi che neppure l'avete visto?!


Mi tocca quotarti :smile: buongiorno però comprendo che chi non si è imbattuta in taluni soggetti stenta a credere :smile: quindi giustifico le  perplessità di simy, farfalla, sienne:smile:


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2013)

Net, papale papale, ma che dare una opportunità a lui, ma dai, ti ha mentito dall'inizio e con una naturalezza incredibile, quello è uno che ci vive con le bugie, puoi pensare una cosa? riusciresti ad amare un tipo del genere? Pensa poi alla complicazione di un figlio non tuo in aggiunta e che lui dovrà comunque essergli padre.
Un bel amore non si fonda sulle balle!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me non piace tanto l'amore romantico, è pieno d'illusioni ... lontano dalla realtà.
> e quando si confronta con la realtà ... spesso non regge ...
> ...


io invece credo che quest'uomo di ben 33 anni ( se non erro) viva le passioni compulsive in sequenza, perde la testa per una donna, la lega a se poi ne incontra un altra e ricomincia la storia , se viene scoperto cade sempre in piedi l'altra (in questo caso la moglie)è la strega di turno con tanti problemi mentre lui è un pover'uomo che ha fatto d tutto per renderla felice ... Ed è talmente contrito che quando incontra Net al bar invece di spiegarsi per prima cosa la fa sentire n colpa perché "frequenta" e s accompagnata ad altri uomini ... Chi sono costoro e come si permettono ...? ( che implicitamente significa come si permette Net  di legarsi ad altri? Tecnicamente ha cercato d rigirare la frittata, Net  e' stata abbastanza scaltra da non cadere nel tranello allora il suo principe ha cominciato a piangere che un bimbo  per convincerla che la ama alla follia ... Io la leggo  così e non mi meraviglierei che se Net cede ora, tra un anno e mezzo ( o giù di li) potrebbe esser lei al posto della moglie :smile:quindi Net segui il tuo volere ma cammina come se tu fossi un elefante in un negozio di cristalleria.... Cautissima


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Net, papale papale, ma che dare una opportunità a lui, ma dai, ti ha mentito dall'inizio e con una naturalezza incredibile, quello è uno che ci vive con le bugie, puoi pensare una cosa? riusciresti ad amare un tipo del genere? Pensa poi alla complicazione di un figlio non tuo in aggiunta e che lui dovrà comunque essergli padre.
> Un bel amore non si fonda sulle balle!!!


Ciao,

sinceramente, io tifo per lui. non è padre. loro non hanno nessun figlio.
e che si separi, come ha detto, dalla moglie. e lo vuole fare, con o senza Net. 

poi, se Net vuole, affari suoi ... 

Mi sembra, che questa moglie, lo abbia ben abbindolato. 
Lui è da un pò che la vuole lasciare ... 
Lei non lo affronta, ma fa finte die niente ... e cambia comportamento.
È una persona con alcuni problemi ... 
Ora non si può più verificare ... ma non sarei sorpresa, 
se il figlio che dice di aver perso ... non fosse neanche di questo uomo. 

E forse si comporta così, e le va bene anche vivere nella falsità,
perché forse ha una famiglia, che la voleva vedere solo sistemata ...
È stata la famiglia di lei, a spingere lui a sposare la figlia ... "per fare le cose per bene"

Questo è solo un povero fesso ... e forse, ci è cascato con tutte le scarpe. 

Che si rifaccia una vita per conto suo ... 

sienne

ben chiaro ... solo un'interpretazione in base a ciò che ha scritto Net ... poi chi lo sa ...


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io invece credo che quest'uomo di ben 33 anni ( se non erro) viva le passioni compulsive in sequenza, perde la testa per una donna, la lega a se poi ne incontra un altra e ricomincia la storia , se viene scoperto cade sempre in piedi l'altra (in questo caso la moglie)è la strega di turno con tanti problemi mentre lui è un pover'uomo che ha fatto d tutto per renderla felice ... Ed è talmente contrito che quando incontra Net al bar invece di spiegarsi per prima cosa la fa sentire n colpa perché "frequenta" e s accompagnata ad altri uomini ... Chi sono costoro e come si permettono ...? ( che implicitamente significa come si permette Net  di legarsi ad altri? Tecnicamente ha cercato d rigirare la frittata, Net  e' stata abbastanza scaltra da non cadere nel tranello allora il suo principe ha cominciato a piangere che un bimbo  per convincerla che la ama alla follia ... Io la leggo  così e non mi meraviglierei che se Net cede ora, tra un anno e mezzo ( o giù di li) potrebbe esser lei al posto della moglie :smile:quindi Net segui il tuo volere ma cammina come se tu fossi un elefante in un negozio di cristalleria.... Cautissima


Ciao,

ci può stare questa interpretazione ... 

ma la reazione della moglie? no, non ci sta. 
quella ne sa una più del diavolo. 

lui dice che la vuole lasciare ... che lo faccia. e che cresca ... 
con Net si è bruciato ... e forse ci voleva ... 
proprio, per questo aspetto velato di possesso...

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci può stare questa interpretazione ...
> 
> ...


Vedi Sienne se fossi al posto di Net valuterei che ho a che fare con due sconosciuti: lui perché è evidentemente un mentitore opportunistico sicuramente diverso dall'idealizzazione che si era costruita Net ( fidandosi ciecamente di lui) , la moglie perché oggettivamente Net ha avuto solo quella occasione per interagire con lei in un momento in cui era chiaramente in collera ( e anche se non condivido il suo modo di agire comprendo la sua sofferenza).  io al suo posto stando così le cose mi fiderei di due sconosciuti  ? No e proseguirei la mia vita accantonando questa relazione tra i ricordi. Il principe azzurro di Net è in realtà veramente innamorato di lei? s e è cosi tra un anno , separato dalla moglie  quindi di nuovo Single a tutti gli effetti potrà riprovare a cercarla .... .Net lo giudica l'uomo della una vita?  tra un anno se sarà ancora follemente innamorata   potrà cercarlo ( ovvio che lo spazio temporale di un anno è in questo caso indicativo per intendere un lasso di tempo adeguato), se si ama seriamente il tempo aiuta a capire.  ciao :smile: buongiorno


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi Sienne se fossi al posto di Net valuterei che ho a che fare con due sconosciuti: lui perché è evidentemente un mentitore opportunistico sicuramente diverso dall'idealizzazione che si era costruita Net ( fidandosi ciecamente di lui) , la moglie perché oggettivamente Net ha avuto solo quella occasione per interagire con lei in un momento in cui era chiaramente in collera ( e anche se non condivido il suo modo di agire comprendo la sua sofferenza).  io al suo posto stando così le cose mi fiderei di due sconosciuti  ? No e proseguirei la mia vita accantonando questa relazione tra i ricordi. Il principe azzurro di Net è in realtà veramente innamorato di lei? s e è cosi tra un anno , separato dalla moglie  quindi di nuovo Single a tutti gli effetti potrà riprovare a cercarla .... .Net lo giudica l'uomo della una vita?  tra un anno se sarà ancora follemente innamorata   potrà cercarlo ( ovvio che lo spazio temporale di un anno è in questo caso indicativo per intendere un lasso di tempo adeguato), se si ama seriamente il tempo aiuta a capire.  ciao :smile: buongiorno


Ciao,

certo ... ti quoto!

perciò, Net che si prenda il tempo per capire ... se ne ha voglia. 

E lui, se è come ho dedotto, che si rifaccia una vita ... comunque. 

Che non mi piace la moglie ... :mrgreen: ... si è capito, 
ma più per quello che ha detto e non fatto ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo ... ti quoto!
> 
> ...


Idem Sienne.io ho iniziato a cambiare idea dopo la telefonata della moglie..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

Per me si sta lavorando di fantasia. I fatti sono di un uomo bugiardo in tempi non sospetti. Chi si presenta come libero mentre è sposato, qualsiasi sia lo stato del matrimonio, sta mentendo e su una cosa fondamentale. Se poi la persona a cui si mente è una ragazza carina con la quale inizia a rapportarsi la bugia puzza di menzogna premeditata. Non so perché Simy, Farfalla e Sienne abbiano lavorato tanto di fantasia ignorando i fatti rifeiti da Net. Forse non vi piace, non ci piace, la moglie che telefona? Basta questo per dar credito su tutta la linea a un uomo che, come ha descritto Fiammetta, che dai fatti risulta impulsivo e bugiardo?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me si sta lavorando di fantasia. I fatti sono di un uomo bugiardo in tempi non sospetti. Chi si presenta come libero mentre è sposato, qualsiasi sia lo stato del matrimonio, sta mentendo e su una cosa fondamentale. Se poi la persona a cui si mente è una ragazza carina con la quale inizia a rapportarsi la bugia puzza di menzogna premeditata. Non so perché Simy, Farfalla e Sienne abbiano lavorato tanto di fantasia ignorando i fatti rifeiti da Net. Forse non vi piace, non ci piace, la moglie che telefona? Basta questo per dar credito su tutta la linea a un uomo che, come ha descritto Fiammetta, che dai fatti risulta impulsivo e bugiardo?


Dove hai letto che qualcuna di noi abbia detto che non sia bugiardo?
Lo è e Net deve stare molto attenta a questo, glielo abbiamo ribadito
Io sono solo dell'idea che proverei a capire e a vedere che capita prima di fanculizzarlo dentro a me stessa.
Ovvero con lui rigida e irremovibile ma se i fatti dimostrano che pur avendo mentito mi ama io rivaluterei il tutto.
La moglie ha un atteggiamento che non condivido. Non chiami l'amante, tibalti tuo marito. Se chiami l'amante e a tuo marito non dici nulla il mio pensiero é che sai di non avere voce in capitolo con tuo marito


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che qualcuna di noi abbia detto che non sia bugiardo?
> Lo è e Net deve stare molto attenta a questo, glielo abbiamo ribadito
> Io sono solo dell'idea che proverei a capire e a vedere che capita prima di fanculizzarlo dentro a me stessa.
> Ovvero con lui rigida e irremovibile ma se i fatti dimostrano che pur avendo mentito mi ama io rivaluterei il tutto.
> La moglie ha un atteggiamento che non condivido. Non chiami l'amante, tibalti tuo marito. Se chiami l'amante e a tuo marito non dici nulla il mio pensiero é che sai di non avere voce in capitolo con tuo marito


Però non abbiam prove che lei non ne abbia parlato al marito, la moglie non ha chiarito questa cosa o perlomeno non ha risposto adeguatamente a  Net e lui è talmente inattendibile in questa fase che ogni cosa che dice è oggetto di dubbio legittimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me si sta lavorando di fantasia. I fatti sono di un uomo bugiardo in tempi non sospetti. Chi si presenta come libero mentre è sposato, qualsiasi sia lo stato del matrimonio, sta mentendo e su una cosa fondamentale. Se poi la persona a cui si mente è una ragazza carina con la quale inizia a rapportarsi la bugia puzza di menzogna premeditata. Non so perché Simy, Farfalla e Sienne abbiano lavorato tanto di fantasia ignorando i fatti rifeiti da Net. Forse non vi piace, non ci piace, la moglie che telefona? Basta questo per dar credito su tutta la linea a un uomo che, come ha descritto Fiammetta, che dai fatti risulta impulsivo e bugiardo?


Secondo me, brunetta, questa che descrivi è una delle versioni accreditabili: che lo renderebbe un individuo senza possibilità di appello per la premeditazione dimostrata.
L'altra, in effetti, è quella ipotizzata da farfalla simy e sienne: che peró, a mio avviso, lo metterebbe in una posizione ancora peggiore, quella del coglione che si è ritrovato in una situazione più grande di lui, che l'ha sopraffatto e dinnanzi alla quale ha sprecato l'occasione di redimersi agli occhi di net. Durante l'incontro chiarificatore sarebbe bastato un: mi dispiace, ho sbagliato perché mi sono trovato per la prima volta in una situazione come questa, mancanza mia che credevo di gestirla e invece ho creato un casino. Dopodichè un Uomo sparisce e si sfanga i cazzi senza piú farsi vedere finché non li risolve. Poteva cavarsela senza neppure coinvolgere la moglie/compagna come giustificazione: invece ci ha aggiunto pure il pianto, la gelosia e la richiesta di perdono.
Se anche non sono stati una recita, hanno denotato debolezza e scarsa dignità.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me, brunetta, questa che descrivi è una delle versioni accreditabili: che lo renderebbe un individuo senza possibilità di appello per la premeditazione dimostrata.
> L'altra, in effetti, è quella ipotizzata da farfalla simy e sienne: che peró, a mio avviso, lo metterebbe in una posizione ancora peggiore, quella del coglione che si è ritrovato in una situazione più grande di lui, che l'ha sopraffatto e dinnanzi alla quale ha sprecato l'occasione di redimersi agli occhi di net. Durante l'incontro chiarificatore sarebbe bastato un: mi dispiace, ho sbagliato perché mi sono trovato per la prima volta in una situazione come questa, mancanza mia che credevo di gestirla e invece ho creato un casino. Dopodichè un Uomo sparisce e si sfanga i cazzi senza piú farsi vedere finché non li risolve. Poteva cavarsela senza neppure coinvolgere la moglie/compagna come giustificazione: invece ci ha aggiunto pure il pianto, la gelosia e la richiesta di perdono.
> Se anche non sono stati una recita, hanno denotato debolezza e scarsa dignità.


:up: Lasciare "aperta la porta del cuore", come suggerisce Farfalla, mi sembra una cosa foriera di dolore.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo ... ti quoto!
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Idem Sienne.io ho iniziato a cambiare idea dopo la telefonata della moglie..


:up:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


quoto te per quotare sienne e farfie.


la moglie sembra una facocera. Tra l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto te per quotare sienne e farfie.
> 
> 
> la moglie sembra una facocera. Tra l'altro.


 pure la moglie è facocera? E se Net crede a lui e si pensa "l'eletta che lui ha finalmente incontrato"? Diventa facocera Net? O continuo a non essere brava in facocere o non ci si salva dall'esserlo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> pure la moglie è facocera? E se Net crede a lui e si pensa "l'eletta che lui ha finalmente incontrato"? Diventa facocera Net? O continuo a non essere brava in facocere o non ci si salva dall'esserlo.



Non so se mi sono persa qualcosa ma fare una chiamata del genere all' amante, posto che non considero net un amante ma una tradita, mistificando gravidanze e dandole della troia,...beh...
Ho hai dei problemi o sei facocera.

Cosa avrebbe fatto una tipa del genere se si fosse trovata la tipa di Devy?
O la mia?
O quella di Simy?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> pure la moglie è facocera? E se Net crede a lui e si pensa "l'eletta che lui ha finalmente incontrato"? Diventa facocera Net? O continuo a non essere brava in facocere o non ci si salva dall'esserlo.


No non lo diventa. Lo diventa nel momento in cui capisce che la sua storia è finita e fa telefonate come quella della moglie.
Non penso che la moglie sia facocera, semplicemente sta sparando gli ultimi colpi per tenersi un uomo che non la vuole.
Poi posso sempre sbagliarmi


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so se mi sono persa qualcosa ma fare una chiamata del genere all' amante, posto che non considero net un amante ma una tradita, *mistificando gravidanze *e dandole della troia,...beh...
> Ho hai dei problemi o sei facocera.
> 
> Cosa avrebbe fatto una tipa del genere se si fosse trovata la tipa di Devy?
> ...


La gravidanza l'ha riconosciuta anche lui. Che il bambino non sia mai nato (cosa tragica) l'ha detto lui, bugiardo in molte circostanze. Anche Net ha capito il punto di vista di questa donna a cui lui, molto probabilmente (non ne abbiamo la certezza, ma un ragionevole sospetto) può aver raccontato una versione di comodo in cui Net è stata presentata diversamente da com'è. Io non ho mai telefonato, né lo farei, credo (mai dire mai, però dovrebbe valere per tutto e per tutti) ugualmente comprendo che una sposata da un anno, che ha perso un bimbo da poco e si scopre tradita, possa perdere la testa e far qualcosa che certamente le ha fatto male. Certamente non bisognerebbe mai scannarsi tra donne per un bugiardo e neanche per uno sincero.


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gravidanza l'ha riconosciuta anche lui. Che il bambino non sia mai nato (cosa tragica) l'ha detto lui, bugiardo in molte circostanze. Anche Net ha capito il punto di vista di questa donna a cui lui, molto probabilmente (non ne abbiamo la certezza, ma un ragionevole sospetto) può aver raccontato una versione di comodo in cui Net è stata presentata diversamente da com'è. Io non ho mai telefonato, né lo farei, credo (mai dire mai, però dovrebbe valere per tutto e per tutti) ugualmente comprendo che una sposata da un anno, che ha perso un bimbo da poco e si scopre tradita, possa perdere la testa e far qualcosa che certamente le ha fatto male. Certamente non bisognerebbe mai scannarsi tra donne per un bugiardo e neanche per uno sincero.



sai che a leggerti è un po' che mi domando come mai sei qui?
nel senso, come mai ti è andato storto qualcosa, se ho ben capito


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2013)

Madonna ma state catalogando una donna che manco ha detto una parola ...
Facocera....spara ultimi colpi 
ma siete fuori di testa !
Fino a prova contraria lei è la moglie lui è il marito e Net è l'altra inconsapevole ma l'altra ...
I loro problemi nessuno li può sapere tranne loro sempre se problemi ne hanno e lui ancora una volta non ha mentito
che ne sappiamo noi della moglie...

Se spara gli ultimi colpi mi sembra abbia tutto il diritto di farlo cioè chi non lo farebbe 
io spero stiate scherzando...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sai che a leggerti è un po' che mi domando come mai sei qui?
> nel senso, come mai ti è andato storto qualcosa, se ho ben capito


Io non ho neanche capito perché ci sei tu. Non mi pongo il problema. Perché tu sì?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2013)

io non  ho capito perchè ci sono io ...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho neanche capito perché ci sei tu. Non mi pongo il problema. Perché tu sì?



che problemi? io mica ne ho

dicevo solo che a leggerti dai l'impressione di sapere esattamente tutto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> che problemi? io mica ne ho
> 
> dicevo solo che a leggerti dai l'impressione di sapere esattamente tutto


Tranqui è solo un'impressione
Sai da bambini si pensi che la maestra sappia tutto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

El saòn no'l sa gnente, l'inteligente el sa poco, l'ignorante el sa tanto, el mona el sa tuto!


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non lo diventa. Lo diventa nel momento in cui capisce che la sua storia è finita e fa telefonate come quella della moglie.
> Non penso che la moglie sia facocera, semplicemente sta sparando gli ultimi colpi per tenersi un uomo che non la vuole.
> Poi posso sempre sbagliarmi


Ciao,

Quoto! 

Inoltre, la moglie ha telefonato più volte a Net - sul cellulare senza scheda.
E lui ... continua a mandare fiori. 

Mah ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (14 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non  ho capito perchè ci sono io ...:mrgreen:


...tranquilla!!!!
magari un giorno capirai,
tutto va, tutto ritorna.

 però, ti avevo detto di non esagerare co sti' biscottini.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tranquilla!!!!
> magari un giorno capirai,
> tutto va, tutto ritorna.
> 
> però, ti avevo detto di non esagerare co sti' biscottini.


E chi varda la luna
casca in tel fosso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> che problemi? io mica ne ho
> 
> dicevo solo che a leggerti dai l'impressione di sapere esattamente tutto


Mi lusinghi :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so se mi sono persa qualcosa ma fare una chiamata del genere all' amante, posto che non considero net un amante ma una tradita, mistificando gravidanze e dandole della troia,...beh...
> Ho hai dei problemi o sei facocera.
> 
> Cosa avrebbe fatto una tipa del genere se si fosse trovata la tipa di Devy?
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> No non lo diventa. Lo diventa nel momento in cui capisce che la sua storia è finita e fa telefonate come quella della moglie.
> Non penso che la moglie sia facocera, semplicemente sta sparando gli ultimi colpi per tenersi un uomo che non la vuole.
> Poi posso sempre sbagliarmi


Ma...noi non sappiamo come lui si stia comportando con la moglie.
Potrebbe averla ingannata ancora, descrivendole net in un certo modo.
Non sappiamo nemmeno se le abbia detto di volersi separare, o se lo voglia davvero. 
Magari lei è ancora convinta che il loro rapporto sia vivo perché vittima di altre menzogne.  
Poi, chi non ricoprirebbe di insulti l'amante del proprio compagno in un momento di disperazione?
Non serve a molto, ma in certi momenti si agisce in preda alla rabbia.
E un figlio potrebbe esserci davvero, ci sono persone che continuano mentire anche di fronte all'evidenza, ma lui ha ancora spazio di manovra per inventarsi storie credibili, perché non dovrebbe continuare? le due non si conoscono. 
net ha preso con le pinze "la sua verità" e ha fatto benissimo, secondo me.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gravidanza l'ha riconosciuta anche lui.* Che il bambino non sia mai nato (cosa tragica) l'ha detto lui, bugiardo in molte circostanze. Anche Net ha capito il punto di vista di questa donna a cui lui, molto probabilmente (non ne abbiamo la certezza, ma un ragionevole sospetto) può aver raccontato una versione di comodo in cui Net è stata presentata diversamente da com'è*. Io non ho mai telefonato, né lo farei, credo (mai dire mai, però dovrebbe valere per tutto e per tutti) ugualmente *comprendo che una sposata da un anno, che ha perso un bimbo da poco e si scopre tradita, possa perdere la testa e far qualcosa che certamente le ha fatto male*. Certamente non bisognerebbe mai scannarsi tra donne per un bugiardo e neanche per uno sincero.





lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna ma state catalogando una donna che manco ha detto una parola ...
> Facocera....spara ultimi colpi
> ma siete fuori di testa !
> Fino a prova contraria lei è la moglie lui è il marito e Net è l'altra inconsapevole ma l'altra ...
> ...


:quoto:

avevate già detto tutto voi.
la prossima volta, prima leggo tutto e poi scrivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna ma state catalogando una donna che manco ha detto una parola ...
> Facocera....spara ultimi colpi
> ma siete fuori di testa !
> Fino a prova contraria lei è la moglie lui è il marito e Net è l'altra inconsapevole ma l'altra ...
> ...


mi tocca quotarti :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:ciao Luna  
dunque ricapitolando sposata da un anno, forse ha una figlia piccola...forse l'ha persa ( non è che un aborto sia una passeggiata ehh )e in tutto questo il marito la tradisce da mesi ... io al suo posto sarei un tantinello incazzata..poi avrei appeso mio marito al muro piuttosto che sentire l'altra campana...ma è anche vero che è net ad aver fatto la prima mossa ( ha risposto alla telefonata in albergo ed ha mandato un sms tranello)...dunque mio marito mi cornifica e l'altra mi manda sms tranello perchè deve capire, a me più che facocera mi pare una disgraziata che  ha sposato un disgraziato  a maggior ragione Net deve valutare BENISSIMO


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> che problemi? io mica ne ho
> 
> dicevo solo che a leggerti dai l'impressione di sapere esattamente tutto


ma in questo caso temo non sbagli di molto... già scritto i bugiardi compulsivi esistono e riescono a mistificare la realtà in modo superlativo.. a me l'amico da come lo racconta Net  non convince per nulla e Net ne è innamorata.... storniamo i cuoricini e i momenti idilliaci che resta ????


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tranquilla!!!!
> magari un giorno capirai,
> tutto va, tutto ritorna.
> 
> però, ti avevo detto di non esagerare co sti' biscottini.


come la moda?:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (14 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> a quanto pare, hanno perso il/la piccolo/a... forse lei l'ha detto per convincermi a stare alla larga... o perchè era disperata. *O lui mente. Anche io sai, Simy, sento che lui prova davvero qualcosa per me.* Se fosse un matrimonio il mio, se fosse una storia datata, con una sbandata, ci rifletterei a lungo. Ma non così. Mentire da subito significa per me non aver costruito nulla, essere estranei. Non valuto le persone solo dal dolore che fanno a me, ma anche da quello che sono in grado di fare in generale. Un domani quella donna avrei potuto essere io, avrei potuto avere bisogno di lui... che era nel letto di un'altra. Chiunque può farlo, e lui potrebbe non ripetere gli stessi errori, lo so. Ma io non so dimenticare. E vivremmo male entrambi. Se si ferisce una persona inconsapevolmente è diverso: lui sapeva cosa stava facendo, ed io non stimo un uomo che agisce così. Non voglio condannarmi da sola.


Amettiamo pure che lui provi seriamente qualcosa per te, resta il fatto che l'approccio che ha avuto è sconclusionato.
Cioè, cosa pensava di fare? Inaffidabile.


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna ma state catalogando una donna che manco ha detto una parola ...
> Facocera....spara ultimi colpi
> ma siete fuori di testa !
> Fino a prova contraria lei è la moglie lui è il marito e Net è l'altra inconsapevole ma l'altra ...
> ...



Ma luna nessuno la sta catalogando, si sta discorrendo.
Se avessimo voluto bollarla come facocera e similari avremmo scritto.
Quella è na facocera che spara gli ultimi colpi!
Senza nessun tipo di aperture.

Non l'abbiamo messa in maniera assolutista,  ma permettimi di esprime una mia idea sulla moglie sempre in base a quanto net scrive.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so se mi sono persa qualcosa ma fare una chiamata del genere all' amante, posto che non considero net un amante ma una tradita, mistificando gravidanze e dandole della troia,...beh...
> Ho hai dei problemi o sei facocera.
> 
> Cosa avrebbe fatto una tipa del genere se si fosse trovata la tipa di Devy?
> ...



:yes:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi lusinghi :carneval:



però rimane un mistero fitto come mai qualcosa non ti è andato per il verso giusto...


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma in questo caso temo non sbagli di molto... già scritto i bugiardi compulsivi esistono e riescono a mistificare la realtà in modo superlativo.. a me l'amico da come lo racconta Net  non convince per nulla e Net ne è innamorata.... storniamo i cuoricini e i momenti idilliaci che resta ????



resta un uomo incasinato e innamorato...e sposato, purtroppo
e nemmeno la moglie la conta del tutto giusta, a quanto pare
difficile venirne a capo


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (14 Aprile 2013)

fino a questo momento stai tenendo il comportamento di chi vuole tornare assieme al suo uomo e ci tornerà,

altrimenti se così non fosse, tu quando lui ti ferma per parlare continueresti a camminare, e quando lui ti parla tu non risponderesti, e quando lui se ne va tu non andresti da lui in albergo e non gli telefoneresti.

prendi in giro te stessa, scusa ma te lo dovevo dire


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> però rimane un mistero fitto come mai qualcosa non ti è andato per il verso giusto...


Come a tutti. Anche a te, probabilmente.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna ma state catalogando una donna che manco ha detto una parola ...
> Facocera....spara ultimi colpi
> ma siete fuori di testa !
> Fino a prova contraria lei è la moglie lui è il marito e Net è l'altra inconsapevole ma l'altra ...
> ...


Ciao Luna,

non capisco il tuo intervento ...

un utente racconta. da quello che racconta, si cerca di dedurre ... e capire.
se no, a cosa serve discutere e fare supposizioni? 
a cosa serve proprio stare qui?

lei è la moglie ... e perciò tutto le è concesso? 
se sorge il sospetto, che lei forse ha ingannato il marito, non lo si può esternare, perché moglie? 
se sorge l'impressione, che qualcosa non quadra con la moglie non lo si può dire? 

Net racconta ... e secondo ciò che ha raccontato, a me il comportamento della moglie lascia basita.
Posso esprimerlo? No? 

Tu forse dai al fatto che lei sia la moglie un altro valore ... per me essere moglie, è solo che si ha 
stipulato un contratto con la società ... e questo contratto, poco centra con i sentimenti e il tipo di 
rapporto che si instaurano ... 

Lui? Ha sbagliato di brutto ...
Moglie? Strano comportamento ... lascia dedurre varie cose ... 
Net? Sembra che ha mangiato il frutto dei "sani principi" ... io ancora non ho capito, 
cosa siano questi sani principi ... 

Riduco tutto sempre al semplice fatto, che basta essere sinceri se la situazione lo richiede. 
E in questa storia, sempre secondo ciò che racconta Net, ne lui ne la moglie, sembrano 
di giocare con carte pulite ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> non capisco il tuo intervento ...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> non capisco il tuo intervento ...
> 
> ...


no, però qui diventiamo surreali a parlare di una moglie tradita come colpevole di un inganno tutto ad opera di questo tizio.
carte pulite .....? lei era rimasta al messaggio in cui era a  casa per fargli una sorpresa,non voleva giocare a carte. il resto è sceneggiatura fantasiosa .
una volta in cui abbiamo una persona che rispetta i mariti e il dolore degli altri non ci sta bene e secondo noi dovrebbe fregarsene bellamente di una tizia che casualmente ha solo abortito un figlio non voluto.
che sarà mai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però qui diventiamo surreali a parlare di una moglie tradita come colpevole di un inganno tutto ad opera di questo tizio.
> carte pulite .....? lei era rimasta al messaggio in cui era a  casa per fargli una sorpresa,non voleva giocare a carte.* il resto è sceneggiatura fantasiosa .*
> una volta in cui abbiamo una persona che rispetta i mariti e il dolore degli altri non ci sta bene e secondo noi dovrebbe fregarsene bellamente di una tizia che casualmente ha solo abortito un figlio non voluto.
> che sarà mai?



quoto
per decidere cosa fare penso che net debba soffermarsi al comportamento che il tipo ha avuto nei suoi confronti
fregarsene in quel senso


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> per decidere cosa fare penso che net debba soffermarsi al comportamento *che il tipo *ha avuto nei suoi confronti
> fregarsene in quel senso


certo, l'altra è una vittima come lei...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però qui diventiamo surreali a parlare di una moglie tradita come colpevole di un inganno tutto ad opera di questo tizio.
> carte pulite .....? lei era rimasta al messaggio in cui era a casa per fargli una sorpresa,non voleva giocare a carte. il resto è sceneggiatura fantasiosa .
> una volta in cui abbiamo una persona che rispetta i mariti e il dolore degli altri non ci sta bene e secondo noi dovrebbe fregarsene bellamente di una tizia che casualmente ha solo abortito un figlio non voluto.
> che sarà mai?


Nessuno le ha detto di fregarsene
Le abbiamo detto che se è convinta di amarlo e se pensa che lui la ami provi a starsene in disparte ad osservare gli eventi e valutare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno le ha detto di fregarsene
> Le abbiamo detto che se è convinta di amarlo e se pensa che lui la ami provi a starsene in disparte ad osservare gli eventi e valutare.


Ma come si fa a voler costruire qualcosa con una persona che l'unica cosa certa che ha detto è una sequenza di bugie e sono così tanto torbide che non si sa la reale situazione? 
Meglio lasciar perdere, no? QUi non è amore o non amore, ma chi cazzo è lui?


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però qui diventiamo surreali a parlare di una moglie tradita come colpevole di un inganno tutto ad opera di questo tizio.
> carte pulite .....? lei era rimasta al messaggio in cui era a  casa per fargli una sorpresa,non voleva giocare a carte. il resto è sceneggiatura fantasiosa .
> una volta in cui abbiamo una persona che rispetta i mariti e il dolore degli altri non ci sta bene e secondo noi dovrebbe fregarsene bellamente di una tizia che casualmente ha solo abortito un figlio non voluto.
> che sarà mai?


Ciao 

certo e quoto!

ma secondo me, un conto è il dolore, di aver perso un feto spontaneamente.
Questo è una cosa molto personale. Ci sono donne, che prendono
un aborto spontaneo come un volere della natura ... altre arrivano
a distruggersi (se è un aborto spontaneo ... la natura sà cosa fà,
vuol dire, che non stava bene ... e lì non capisco, il perché di certe 
sofferenze esagerate ... riguardo a questa storia, noi non lo sappiamo).

Un altro fatto è le più telefonate a Net. A quanto pare, 
non ha parlato con il marito - poiché il marito proseguì
a mandare fiori. Come si comporta questa moglie allora a casa?
Di nascosto telefonate ... e quando viene il marito a casa?

Ma queste deduzioni sono solo delle supposizioni ... 
niente più ... non devono corrispondere a verità ... 
non abbiamo abbastanza indizi ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo e quoto!
> 
> ...


E aggiungo che un uomo sgamato dalla moglie, sparisce e cerca di stare buono almeno epr un po'.
Lui non ha mai smesso di cercarla


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che un uomo sgamato dalla moglie, sparisce e cerca di stare buono almeno epr un po'.
> Lui non ha mai smesso di cercarla


Ciao   ...

Straquoto!

sienne


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo e quoto!
> 
> ...


infatti. e mancando questi i fatti dicono solo che lui è un bugiardo


----------



## net (15 Aprile 2013)

Buongiorno... 
@spider,no, net non è stupida. Anche se a volte potrebbe sembrarlo.

Tengo a rispondere a chi (scusate non ricordo il nome dell'utente) ha detto che voglio tornare con lui, altrimenti non sarei andata in albergo e avrei continuato a camminare mentre lui cercava di parlare.  Non sono andata in albergo perchè voglio tornare con lui,ma per chiarire,e x lo stesso motivo non sono scappata quando mi ha chiesto di parlare.Dovevo sentirmi dire certe cose,avevo bisogno di sentirgliele dire.
E se posso essere sincera,sì,vorrei (non voglio,vorrei) tornare con lui.Certo.Vorrei tante cose: vorrei che mel'avesse detto, vorrei che non si fosse sposato... Perchè sono in tilt emotivo. So che molti di voi hanno vissuto la fase: non è possibile,non ci credo-lo detesto,lo ammazzerei-potrei perdonarlo,voglio solo tornare a come eravamo prima-e infine decidere ci riprovo/lo lascio andare. Non credo di essere la prima, non credo che saró l'ultima. 

@sienne,non ho mangiato il frutto dei "sani principi". Ho usato quella espressione solo per sintetizzare facendo comunque trasparire il mio punto di vista. Credere in certe cose quando si è dalla parte "forte" è facile. Ma io ho delle idee, che fanno parte di me. Sono questa, e lo sono anche quando va a mio discapito. Purtroppo. 

Intanto sto andando avanti. Sto bene con me, e quando mi manca "lui" o l'idea che di lui avevo, me la faccio passare ripensando al suo comportamento. Non ho la sfera di cristallo. Vado avanti così, mi prendo cura di me e mi ripeto che alla fine non è la cosa peggiore che mi sia capitata e di sicuro qui ci sono persone che si sono rialzate dopo cose molto peggiori. Ce la farà la moglie, che avrà sofferto per lui più di me. Io piango una storia, lei piange un marito... Un progetto, un sogno. Non mi sento di giudicarla. Posso farcela. Lui adesso non esiste più. Io barcollo ma non mollo  buona giornata a voi... E sempre, sempre...grazie di cuore.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Buongiorno...
> @spider,no, net non è stupida. Anche se a volte potrebbe sembrarlo.
> 
> Tengo a rispondere a chi (scusate non ricordo il nome dell'utente) ha detto che voglio tornare con lui, altrimenti non sarei andata in albergo e avrei continuato a camminare mentre lui cercava di parlare. Non sono andata in albergo perchè voglio tornare con lui,ma per chiarire,e x lo stesso motivo non sono scappata quando mi ha chiesto di parlare.Dovevo sentirmi dire certe cose,avevo bisogno di sentirgliele dire.
> ...


ci mancherebbe dovessi giustificare di questo. 
ormai siamo abituati a pensare solo alle nostre esigenze, ben venga chi si fa sani scupoli


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti. e mancando questi i fatti dicono solo che lui è un bugiardo


Ciao Minerva

beh, questo è assodato!

Gli indizi dicono:

Questi due si CONOSCONO da un anno e mezzo. 
Si sposano, perché lei INCINTA, per voler soprattutto da parte della famiglia di lei. 
Aborto spontaneo ... lui non le sta vicino. 
Lei non vuole più dormire con lui ... poi, sotto la pressione di una separazione cambia. 
Lei scopre che lui la tradisce. Non lo confronta / affronta, ma racconta bugie e minaccia Net. 

Scusa, ma alla base di ciò ... io mi chiedo, che donna è? Cosa vuole realmente?
Il motivo del unione non c'è più ... 
Si conoscono solo da pochissimo tempo ...

Ma scappa!!! Che fa a stare con un uomo così! 
Ti sembra normale? Un po' di autostima cavoli! 
Non sono 20anni con figli e intrecci ecc. ecc. ... un anno e mezzo!  ...


se gli indizi sono sbagliati ... questo può accadere, non costa niente revisionare il tutto. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

non è un giallo e la protagonista comunque ha fatto una scelta in trasparenza.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva, stamane sei coloratissima.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un giallo e la protagonista comunque ha fatto una scelta in trasparenza.


Ciao Minerva

certo che non è un giallo! come ti viene?
è una storia ... e come tale si esprimono varie idee.
e per me, un anno e mezzo ... con tanti dispiaceri,
lo manderei dritto dritto a quel paese, come moglie.
questo non è un giallo! 

Ciao Net,

ti auguro di raggiungere al più presto la serenità ... e di lasciarti dietro le spalle questa storia. 

l'ho scritto, non lo capisco veramente, cosa ci stia dietro la frase, essere di sani principi. 
ho avuto come l'impressione, che non ci sia spazio per la comprensione, l'empatia ecc. 
se si sbaglia, si paga ...
non sappiamo mai, cosa spinge un essere umano a comportarsi malamente ...
io sono dell'opinione - non è il tuo caso in questa storia, non sei madre Teresa - che bisogna saper 
dare anche una possibilità, quando l'altra parte è pronta a riconoscere e crescere ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Net, a prescindere della situazione del tuo tizio con sua moglie, sei disposta a vivere la vita con un uomo di cui non potrai mai essere certa delle sue parole? Quello è un bugiardo, punto.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Tengo a rispondere a chi (scusate non ricordo il nome dell'utente) ha detto che voglio tornare con lui, altrimenti non sarei andata in albergo e avrei continuato a camminare mentre lui cercava di parlare.  Non sono andata in albergo perchè voglio tornare con lui,ma per chiarire,e x lo stesso motivo non sono scappata quando mi ha chiesto di parlare.Dovevo sentirmi dire certe cose,avevo bisogno di sentirgliele dire.
> E se posso essere sincera,sì,vorrei (non voglio,vorrei) tornare con lui.Certo.Vorrei tante cose: vorrei che mel'avesse detto, vorrei che non si fosse sposato... Perchè sono in tilt emotivo. So che molti di voi hanno vissuto la fase: non è possibile,non ci credo-lo detesto,lo ammazzerei-potrei perdonarlo,voglio solo tornare a come eravamo prima-e infine decidere ci riprovo/lo lascio andare. Non credo di essere la prima, non credo che saró l'ultima.



chiarire è il primo passo per tornare assieme.

perdonarlo e tornare assieme non è mica un crimine, è una tua rispettabile e condivisibile decisione, io semplicemente ti faccio notare di come le tue azioni siano in totale, e completo, contrasto con quello che invece tu affermi.

non si è mai vista una donna che vuole chiudere che va a telefonare agli alberghi di mezza città per sapere dove si trova il suo uomo e poi va direttamente ad aspettarlo fuori dalla camera.

ti assicuro, mai vista, nemmeno nei film.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> non capisco il tuo intervento ...
> 
> ...



Madonna.
Sto quotando Sienne a tutto spiano. E quoto pure questo.


Paura.
Cos'ho che non va?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però qui diventiamo surreali *a parlare di una moglie tradita come colpevole di un inganno tutto ad opera di questo tizio.*
> carte pulite .....? lei era rimasta al messaggio in cui era a  casa per fargli una sorpresa,non voleva giocare a carte. il resto è sceneggiatura fantasiosa .
> una volta in cui abbiamo una persona che rispetta i mariti e il dolore degli altri non ci sta bene e secondo noi dovrebbe fregarsene bellamente di una tizia che casualmente ha solo abortito un figlio non voluto.
> che sarà mai?



Dove l'hai letto nel commento mio e di Farfie?


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che un uomo sgamato dalla moglie, sparisce e cerca di stare buono almeno epr un po'.
> Lui non ha mai smesso di cercarla



infatti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me, brunetta, questa che descrivi è una delle versioni accreditabili: che lo renderebbe un individuo senza possibilità di appello per la premeditazione dimostrata.
> L'altra, in effetti, è quella ipotizzata da farfalla simy e sienne: che peró, a mio avviso, lo metterebbe in una posizione ancora peggiore, quella del coglione che si è ritrovato in una situazione più grande di lui, che l'ha sopraffatto e dinnanzi alla quale ha sprecato l'occasione di redimersi agli occhi di net. Durante l'incontro chiarificatore sarebbe bastato un: mi dispiace, ho sbagliato perché mi sono trovato per la prima volta in una situazione come questa, mancanza mia che credevo di gestirla e invece ho creato un casino. Dopodichè un Uomo sparisce e si sfanga i cazzi senza piú farsi vedere finché non li risolve. Poteva cavarsela senza neppure coinvolgere la moglie/compagna come giustificazione: invece ci ha aggiunto pure il pianto, la gelosia e la richiesta di perdono.
> Se anche non sono stati una recita, hanno denotato debolezza e scarsa dignità.


verde mio. Da qualunque parte la guardi, non è un bel vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

*Rileggiamo?*



net ha detto:


> Buongiorno...
> @spider,no, net non è stupida. Anche se a volte potrebbe sembrarlo.
> 
> Tengo a rispondere a chi (scusate non ricordo il nome dell'utente) ha detto che voglio tornare con lui, altrimenti non sarei andata in albergo e avrei continuato a camminare mentre lui cercava di parlare.  Non sono andata in albergo perchè voglio tornare con lui,ma per chiarire,e x lo stesso motivo non sono scappata quando mi ha chiesto di parlare.Dovevo sentirmi dire certe cose,avevo bisogno di sentirgliele dire.
> ...


Questo è quel che dice Net e che sente. Se voi foste la moglie lo sbattereste fuori e chiudereste il matrimonio? Mah non so quante l'hanno fatto. E poi invece Net dovrebbe prendere per buona la versione raccontata da lui, che le ha nascosto sin dall'inizio di essere sposato e ha spacciato le telefonate della moglie per quelle di una collaboratrice? In ogni caso Net non vuole un uomo di quella fatta, se n'è innamorata perché lo credeva libero, sincero, tenero e innamorato. Ora sa che è bugiardo e sposato e questo le basta per non voler continuare con un uomo di cui non si fida e al quale ha dato il primo bacio due mesi fa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quel che dice Net e che sente. *Se voi foste la moglie lo sbattereste fuori e chiudereste il matrimonio?* Mah non so quante l'hanno fatto. E poi invece Net dovrebbe prendere per buona la versione raccontata da lui, che le ha nascosto sin dall'inizio di essere sposato e ha spacciato le telefonate della moglie per quelle di una collaboratrice? In ogni caso Net non vuole un uomo di quella fatta, se n'è innamorata perché lo credeva libero, sincero, tenero e innamorato. Ora sa che è bugiardo e sposato e questo le basta per non voler continuare con un uomo di cui non si fida e al quale ha dato il primo bacio due mesi fa.


No. Ma non farei telefonate in cui mento (e so che è da verificare) sul fatto di avere una figlia con lui
Non telefonerei comunque all'amante senza neanche parlarne con lui. O meglio prima mi incazzerei come una mina con lui e poi se proprio non ne posso fare a meno e credo che mio marito sia stato violentato dall'amante chiamo lei e la insulto.
Questa che fa? chiama  Net e al marito nulla
A me viene il sospetto che al marito non possa dire nulla perchè lui leha già fatto un discorso chiaro su loro due.

Net è ancora innamorata di lui. Ma è giustamente incazzata e delusa. Chi non lo sarebbe? 
Ora può andare per la sua strada e rinunciare a quella che credeva una storia d'amore vera
O, vedere che succede, e SE le cose stanno davvero come dice lui, capire se c'è ilmargine per iniziare una nuova storia d'amore, iniziare da capo, e andare per gradi dopo che lui avrà fatto tutti i passi necessari a dimostrarle che è stato un coglione di prima categoria ma che è pronto ad amare solo lei.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ma non farei telefonate in cui mento (e so che è da verificare) sul fatto di avere una figlia con lui
> Non telefonerei comunque all'amante senza neanche parlarne con lui. O meglio prima mi incazzerei come una mina con lui e poi se proprio non ne posso fare a meno e credo che mio marito sia stato violentato dall'amante chiamo lei e la insulto.
> Questa che fa? chiama  Net e al marito nulla
> A me viene il sospetto che al marito non possa dire nulla perchè lui leha già fatto un discorso chiaro su loro due.
> ...


Ciao,

quoto!

solo il primo passaggio meno ... ma solo perché, lui e la moglie si conoscono solo da un anno e mezzo. 
E il motivo dell'unione, è stato qualcosa, che ora non c'è ...
Cioè, bisogna lasciare sciogliere questi numeri sulla lingua ... 
Da moglie, con così breve tempo di conoscenza da mio marito ... scapperei!
Ma proprio a gambe elevate! Un uomo che si conosce solo da un anno e mezzo, è quasi un ESTRANEO!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ma non farei telefonate in cui mento (e so che è da verificare) sul fatto di avere una figlia con lui
> Non telefonerei comunque all'amante senza neanche parlarne con lui. O meglio prima mi incazzerei come una mina con lui e poi se proprio non ne posso fare a meno e credo che mio marito sia stato violentato dall'amante chiamo lei e la insulto.
> Questa che fa? chiama  Net e al marito nulla
> A me viene il sospetto che al marito non possa dire nulla perchè lui leha già fatto un discorso chiaro su loro due.
> ...


Io ho conosciuto una che (non mi aveva chiesto un parere perché le avrei detto di non farlo) non solo ha telefonato all'amante ma pure ai genitori di lui. A lui aveva parlato prima e dopo. Voglio dire che il fatto che abbia telefonato a lei non esclude che ne abbia parlato con lui. Tutto quello che affermi (affermate) si basa su quello che ha detto lui che, vi ricordo, si è presentato come libero. Se tu ti presenti a un uomo interessante e non dici che sei sposata (pur tenendo conto che tu vivi una situazione particolare) che intenzioni hai e come ti considereresti?


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ma non farei telefonate in cui mento (e so che è da verificare) sul fatto di avere una figlia con lui
> Non telefonerei comunque all'amante senza neanche parlarne con lui. O meglio prima mi incazzerei come una mina con lui e poi se proprio non ne posso fare a meno e credo che mio marito sia stato violentato dall'amante chiamo lei e la insulto.
> Questa che fa? chiama  Net e al marito nulla
> A me viene il sospetto che al marito non possa dire nulla perchè lui leha già fatto un discorso chiaro su loro due.
> ...



quoto


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto una che (non mi aveva chiesto un parere perché le avrei detto di non farlo) non solo ha telefonato all'amante ma pure ai genitori di lui. A lui aveva parlato prima e dopo. Voglio dire che il fatto che abbia telefonato a lei non esclude che ne abbia parlato con lui. Tutto quello che affermi (affermate) si basa su quello che ha detto lui che, vi ricordo, si è presentato come libero. Se tu ti presenti a un uomo interessante e non dici che sei sposata (pur tenendo conto che tu vivi una situazione particolare) che intenzioni hai e come ti considereresti?


Ciao,

non si basa solo, su ciò che ha detto lui. 

dopo la telefonata della moglie ... 
il giorno dopo lui manda dei fiori a Net ...

c'è qualcosa che non quadra! ma di brutto!
e visto che la moglie ha minacciato ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto una che (non mi aveva chiesto un parere perché le avrei detto di non farlo) non solo ha telefonato all'amante ma pure ai genitori di lui. A lui aveva parlato prima e dopo. Voglio dire che il fatto che abbia telefonato a lei non esclude che ne abbia parlato con lui. Tutto quello che affermi (affermate) si basa su quello che ha detto lui che, vi ricordo, si è presentato come libero. Se tu ti presenti a un uomo interessante e non dici che sei sposata (pur tenendo conto che tu vivi una situazione particolare) che intenzioni hai e come ti considereresti?



Rifo. Lui ha sbagliato al 1000 per 1000. Di conseguenza sbaglierei io se lo facessi. 
Non so perchè ma in questo caso, di solito non sono così comprensiva, qualcosa non mi torna. E ripeto non mi torna dalla telefonata della moglie. Sto andando a istinto, magari mi sbaglio ma questa volta per convincermi dovrei avere delle prove...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

devo uscire.
Quoto di default Farfie e Sienne unhappy


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rifo. Lui ha sbagliato al 1000 per 1000. Di conseguenza sbaglierei io se lo facessi.
> Non so perchè ma in questo caso, di solito non sono così comprensiva, qualcosa non mi torna. E ripeto non mi torna dalla telefonata della moglie. Sto andando a istinto, magari mi sbaglio ma questa volta per convincermi dovrei avere delle prove...:mrgreen:


Ciao,

quoto ... siii ... anche io ... 

:rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rifo. Lui ha sbagliato al 1000 per 1000. Di conseguenza sbaglierei io se lo facessi.
> *Non so perchè ma in questo caso, di solito non sono così comprensiva*, qualcosa non mi torna. E ripeto non mi torna dalla telefonata della moglie. Sto andando a istinto, magari mi sbaglio ma questa volta per convincermi dovrei avere delle prove...:mrgreen:


Infatti non capisco il perché. I fiori vi hanno sedotte :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> devo uscire.
> Quoto di default Farfie e Sienne unhappy


Ciao,

:mrgreen: ... gli universi a volte si toccano ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rifo. Lui ha sbagliato al 1000 per 1000. Di conseguenza sbaglierei io se lo facessi.
> Non so perchè ma in questo caso, di solito non sono così comprensiva, qualcosa non mi torna. E ripeto non mi torna dalla telefonata della moglie. Sto andando a istinto, magari mi sbaglio ma questa volta per convincermi dovrei avere delle prove...:mrgreen:



quoto!
e quoto Sienne al 100%


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco il perché. I fiori vi hanno sedotte :mrgreen::carneval:


Ammetto la debolezza, adoro i fiori e mi sciolgo più che con qualsiasi altro pensiero 
A parte gli scherzi il fatto che lui non se la sia data a gambe e che non sappia della telefonata della moglie ha giocato a suo favore


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

net ha scelto sia fatta la sua volontà.
fanculo te che pigi , viva la primavera.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma luna nessuno la sta catalogando, si sta discorrendo.
> Se avessimo voluto bollarla come facocera e similari avremmo scritto.
> Quella è na facocera che spara gli ultimi colpi!
> Senza nessun tipo di aperture.
> ...


Anche io ho espresso uns mia idea basata su quello che scritto e mi sembra azzardato puntare il dito sulla moglie 
Poi questo è quello che ho notsato leggendo gli inteventi prima del mio
Ho capito perchè tu ls definnisci facocera perchè per te NEt è la tradita il che può anche essere un ragionamento ma la moglie non c'entra proprio nulla ...




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> non capisco il tuo intervento ...
> 
> ...



Non dò nessun valore particolare alla figura" moglie " se non quella di persona che volere o volare 
viene prima di un'amante seppur inconsapevole ,attribuendo anche alla figura "moglie " una inconsapevolezza sul 
fatto di venir tradita seppur in crisi (sempre che questa crisi ci sia )
Si può discorrere finche si vuole ma SECONDO ME è ingiusto attribuire aggettivi alla figura "MOGLIE"...

Cerco di spiegarmi facendo esempio su casi di recente  qui sopra pervenuti 
SUPPONENDO per ASSURDo che Net ad esempio sia la rossa ignara di Gian dove Gian SUPPONENDO SEMPRE PER ASSURDO sia il traditore che va in giro a dire che lascera la moglie in cinta perchè coppia in crisi o ancora peggio che ha perso il bambino ecc...ecc.... 
Abbiamo da una parte una Cecilia" ignara" del tradimento e di tutte le palle che racconta il Gian e dall'altra una Net(la rossa)che ignara di tutte le bugie che racconta il Gian continua a frequentarlo....
ORa supponiamo che casualmente riescano a contattarsi  la Cecila potra essere un pochino incazzata con Net(la rossa) e sparare a zero su di lei ....
Invece no in questo caso abbiamo attributo alla rossa non conoscendo i fatti la figura di "stronza " che porta via il marito ad una donna in cinta ....Nel caso di Net invece le cose le abbiamo capovolte  perchè conosciamo la versione di net e con questo non sto mettendo in dubbio la versione di Net ma solo prima di attribuire aggettivi denigratori ad un'altra persona dovemmo conoscere i fatti anche da questa persona ....
L'unica cosa certa è che LUI a mentito distruggendo quelllo in cui Net credeva il resto dovrebbe riguardare 
solo la coppia d'origine ....


Non so se mi sono spiegata può sembrare una confusione tra due 3D ma non lo è e solo spiegato male...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però qui diventiamo surreali a parlare di una moglie tradita come colpevole di un inganno tutto ad opera di questo tizio.
> carte pulite .....? lei era rimasta al messaggio in cui era a casa per fargli una sorpresa,non voleva giocare a carte. il resto è sceneggiatura fantasiosa .
> una volta in cui abbiamo una persona che rispetta i mariti e il dolore degli altri non ci sta bene e secondo noi dovrebbe fregarsene bellamente di una tizia che casualmente ha solo abortito un figlio non voluto.
> che sarà mai?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> per decidere cosa fare penso che net debba soffermarsi al comportamento che il tipo ha avuto nei suoi confronti
> fregarsene in quel senso



Quoto anche io tutte due 
no riesco a nerettare


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti. e mancando questi i fatti dicono solo che lui è un bugiardo



Riquoto con aola...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Buongiorno...
> @spider,no, net non è stupida. Anche se a volte potrebbe sembrarlo.
> 
> Tengo a rispondere a chi (scusate non ricordo il nome dell'utente) ha detto che voglio tornare con lui, altrimenti non sarei andata in albergo e avrei continuato a camminare mentre lui cercava di parlare. Non sono andata in albergo perchè voglio tornare con lui,ma per chiarire,e x lo stesso motivo non sono scappata quando mi ha chiesto di parlare.Dovevo sentirmi dire certe cose,avevo bisogno di sentirgliele dire.
> ...




Che poi nelle ultima tre righe era quello che intendevo con tutto il miscuglio dei 3d
Quoto tutto sei molto lucida e reale.


----------



## net (15 Aprile 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1119486 ha detto:
			
		

> chiarire è il primo passo per tornare assieme.
> 
> perdonarlo e tornare assieme non è mica un crimine, è una tua rispettabile e condivisibile decisione, io semplicemente ti faccio notare di come le tue azioni siano in totale, e completo, contrasto con quello che invece tu affermi.
> 
> ...



Sai cose che io non so? Lui va sempre nello stesso albergo,ho chiamato lui per sapere se era fuori o in albergo, ed il numero della camera. dunque non l'ho aspettato fuori dalla stanza. È uscito, gli ho parlato sulla porta e sono andata via dopo avergli detto ció che ritenevo giusto. Anche io non volevo chiarire inizialmente,ma ho voluto evitare dubbi e future incertezze che mi avrebbero fornito poi un alibi x cercarlo di nuovo. E che mi avrebbero portato solo tanti se e ma.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io ho espresso uns mia idea basata su quello che scritto e mi sembra azzardato puntare il dito sulla moglie
> Poi questo è quello che ho notsato leggendo gli inteventi prima del mio
> Ho capito perchè tu ls definnisci facocera perchè per te NEt è la tradita il che può anche essere un ragionamento ma la moglie non c'entra proprio nulla ...
> 
> ...


Chiarissima e quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Buongiorno...
> @spider,no, net non è stupida. Anche se a volte potrebbe sembrarlo.
> 
> Tengo a rispondere a chi (scusate non ricordo il nome dell'utente) ha detto che voglio tornare con lui, altrimenti non sarei andata in albergo e avrei continuato a camminare mentre lui cercava di parlare.  Non sono andata in albergo perchè voglio tornare con lui,ma per chiarire,e x lo stesso motivo non sono scappata quando mi ha chiesto di parlare.Dovevo sentirmi dire certe cose,avevo bisogno di sentirgliele dire.
> ...


Brava prendi ti i tuoi spazi e cerca su superare il dolore della delusione pensando a te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> net ha scelto sia fatta la sua volontà.
> fanculo te che pigi , viva la primavera.


Ahahahhhhahahhsha
Ma davvero vi pigiano?
Però minerva, basta dirlo o sembra che ci tieni veramente


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti. e mancando questi i fatti dicono solo che lui è un bugiardo


Appunto


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva
> 
> beh, questo è assodato!
> 
> ...


Appunto ( di nuovo ) cosa ci sta a fare la moglie con uno così?  e allora uno così lo vogliamo appioppare a Net??? Uno così sta meglio da solo forever credimi


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io ho espresso uns mia idea basata su quello che scritto e mi sembra azzardato puntare il dito sulla moglie
> Poi questo è quello che ho notsato leggendo gli inteventi prima del mio
> Ho capito perchè tu ls definnisci facocera perchè per te NEt è la tradita il che può anche essere un ragionamento ma la moglie non c'entra proprio nulla ...
> 
> ...


E ti riquoto ....


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ( di nuovo ) cosa ci sta a fare la moglie con uno così?  e allora uno così lo vogliamo appioppare a Net??? Uno così sta meglio da solo forever credimi



Ciao,

NOOOO, ma chi lo vuole appoggiare a Net!

L'unica cosa che parla a favore di questo uomo è, che ha frequentato Net per quattro mesi,
prima di diventare intimi ... perciò, penso, che non cercava ... anche per dare almeno un aspetto
positivo a questa storia ... ma alla fine ... ha mentito e basta. 

Ci sono troppi "problemi" nell'aria ... 

Perciò ... quoto :smile: ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahhhhahahhsha
> Ma davvero vi pigiano?
> Però minerva, basta dirlo o sembra che ci tieni veramente


ci tengo ,infatti.
 a me questa cosa che non so chi è non mi fa dormire la notte


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ( di nuovo ) cosa ci sta a fare la moglie con uno così?  e allora *uno così lo vogliamo appioppare a Net??*? Uno così sta meglio da solo forever credimi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arianna (19 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> In realtà, io non sospettavo davvero nulla. Non pensavo ci fossero i segnali. Lui parlava anche davanti a me, mi sembrava molto preso e normale. Le telefonate avvenivano non troppo spesso, e ad orari abbastanza normali (20.30-21.00, max 22 forse). Sicuramente mi sono fidata troppo, ma voglio pensare che sia ancora una bella cosa riuscire a fidarsi quando si ama. Non avrei mai controllato il suo cell, h avuto un momento di gelosia (o di chiarezza forse?) ed ho risposto al suo telefono che era sul comodino con la vibrazione. Dopo aver sentito una donna che lo chiamava "amore" si, ho aperto gli sms, ma da brava sciocca quale sono non ho nemmeno controllato cose precedenti, ho pensato all'immediato, a capire se si trattasse di una qualche forma di errore. Sono andata via senza chiedergli nulla, perchè non volevo sentire stupidaggini. Una donna che ti fa sorprese, che ti chiama amore... non è una donna in "crisi". E anche se lo fosse, quale crisi potrebbe mai giustificare un tradimento? E quale amore nasce nella menzogna? La libertà di scelta è un diritto. Avevo il diritto di scegliere se frequentare una persona con una relazione in atto, che fosse "sana" o "in crisi". Perchè finchè la relazione c'è, l'altro non è mio. Ed io non voglio far soffrire un'altra donna tanto quanto sto soffrendo io adesso.


ti ho dato reputazione


----------



## net (21 Aprile 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> ti ho dato reputazione


grazie


----------



## net (21 Aprile 2013)

*aggiornamento situazione*

Sono passata per questo 3d per aggiornarvi... questa mattina ho portato Julia (mia figlia) al parco giochi vicino casa dei miei, e l'ho visto. Ho subito girato la testa e mi sono dedicata a lei. Lui mi ha raggiunta ed è stato molto calmo e rilassato nel dirmi che ha intenzione di chiedere l'annullamento del suo matrimonio (ma si può secondo voi?). La moglie non ha opposto resistenza. Lui è venuto per un pò nella mia città per dare a lei il tempo di prendere le sue cose. Non mi ha contattata perchè voleva evitare altri "agguati". E' dimagrito, sembra ancora più alto ... era bellissimo. Mi ha chiesto se qualche volta potevamo vederci per un caffè e gli ho detto che sono molto impegnata ultimamente (verissimo). Mia figlia è stata per qualche giorno coi nonni, (almeno non mi ha vista a pezzi a causa sua, ma anche perchè facevo orari assurdi al lavoro) ma ora è tornata ed io sono tutta per lei. Lui non ha insistito, ha detto che il suo numero è rimasto lo stesso. Mi ha toccato i capelli, io sono rimasta immobile. Anche perchè J. non lo conosce. Ha guardato Julia, mi ha detto che siamo 2 gocce d'acqua (è vero .....:mexican:!!!) Poi sen è andato. Il cuore mi è salito in gola. A volte lottare contro sè stessi è estenuante :sonar: buona serata.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Sono passata per questo 3d per aggiornarvi... questa mattina ho portato Julia (mia figlia) al parco giochi vicino casa dei miei, e l'ho visto. Ho subito girato la testa e mi sono dedicata a lei. Lui mi ha raggiunta ed è stato molto calmo e rilassato nel dirmi che ha intenzione di chiedere l'annullamento del suo matrimonio (ma si può secondo voi?). La moglie non ha opposto resistenza. Lui è venuto per un pò nella mia città per dare a lei il tempo di prendere le sue cose. Non mi ha contattata perchè voleva evitare altri "agguati". E' dimagrito, sembra ancora più alto ... era bellissimo. Mi ha chiesto se qualche volta potevamo vederci per un caffè e gli ho detto che sono molto impegnata ultimamente (verissimo). Mia figlia è stata per qualche giorno coi nonni, (almeno non mi ha vista a pezzi a causa sua, ma anche perchè facevo orari assurdi al lavoro) ma ora è tornata ed io sono tutta per lei. Lui non ha insistito, ha detto che il suo numero è rimasto lo stesso. Mi ha toccato i capelli, io sono rimasta immobile. Anche perchè J. non lo conosce. Ha guardato Julia, mi ha detto che siamo 2 gocce d'acqua (è vero .....:mexican:!!!) Poi sen è andato. Il cuore mi è salito in gola. A volte lottare contro sè stessi è estenuante :sonar: buona serata.


E intanto sta facendo un passo verso di te....pensaci...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Sono passata per questo 3d per aggiornarvi... questa mattina ho portato Julia (mia figlia) al parco giochi vicino casa dei miei, e l'ho visto. Ho subito girato la testa e mi sono dedicata a lei. Lui mi ha raggiunta ed è stato molto calmo e rilassato nel dirmi che ha intenzione di chiedere l'annullamento del suo matrimonio (ma si può secondo voi?). La moglie non ha opposto resistenza. Lui è venuto per un pò nella mia città per dare a lei il tempo di prendere le sue cose. Non mi ha contattata perchè voleva evitare altri "agguati". E' dimagrito, sembra ancora più alto ... era bellissimo. Mi ha chiesto se qualche volta potevamo vederci per un caffè e gli ho detto che sono molto impegnata ultimamente (verissimo). Mia figlia è stata per qualche giorno coi nonni, (almeno non mi ha vista a pezzi a causa sua, ma anche perchè facevo orari assurdi al lavoro) ma ora è tornata ed io sono tutta per lei. Lui non ha insistito, ha detto che il suo numero è rimasto lo stesso. Mi ha toccato i capelli, io sono rimasta immobile. Anche perchè J. non lo conosce. Ha guardato Julia, mi ha detto che siamo 2 gocce d'acqua (è vero .....:mexican:!!!) Poi sen è andato. Il cuore mi è salito in gola. A volte lottare contro sè stessi è estenuante :sonar: buona serata.


io fossi in te ci penserei. 
dagli una possibilità... non è detto che chi sbaglia una volta lo faccia per sempre. 
pensaci


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ( di nuovo ) cosa ci sta a fare la moglie con uno così?  e allora uno così lo vogliamo appioppare a Net??? Uno così sta meglio da solo forever credimi


quoto:rotfl:


----------



## mary80 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ciao net ho letto da un pò la tua storia e adesso che scopro che hai una  figlia mi sono iscritta apposta per dirti una cosa. Perchè non metti al  primo posto la stabilità di tua figlia e cerchi di recuperare il  rapporto con suo padre invece di dedicarti ad altri uomini?


----------



## net (21 Aprile 2013)

ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia. 
Mia  figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci  ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto  vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei  uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè  la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata  di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi  sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e  lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed  estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui  non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il  primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè  lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e  chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se  valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti  prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la  sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ciao net ho letto da un pò la tua storia e adesso che scopro che hai una  figlia mi sono iscritta apposta per dirti una cosa. Perchè non metti al  primo posto la stabilità di tua figlia e cerchi di recuperare il  rapporto con suo padre invece di dedicarti ad altri uomini?


Che brutto intervento
Mi sa che non l'hai letta bene la storia


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia.
> Mia  figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci  ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto  vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei  uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè  la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata  di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi  sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e  lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed  estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui  non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il  primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè  lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e  chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se  valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti  prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la  sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.


CVD


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E intanto sta facendo un passo verso di te....pensaci...
> Un abbraccio





Simy ha detto:


> io fossi in te ci penserei.
> dagli una possibilità... non è detto che chi sbaglia una volta lo faccia per sempre.
> pensaci





farfalla ha detto:


> Che brutto intervento
> Mi sa che non l'hai letta bene la storia


Quoto.

Net. Pensaci.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia.
> Mia  figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci  ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto  vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei  uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè  la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata  di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi  sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e  lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed  estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui  non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il  primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè  lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e  chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se  valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti  prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la  sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.


Leggo che hai già sofferto abbastanza a causa dell'immaturita' di un uomo quindi comprendo ancora di più la tua titubanza a lasciare la porta aperta per  quest'uomo ...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia.
> Mia  figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci  ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto  vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei  uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè  la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata  di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi  sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e  lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed  estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui  non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il  primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè  lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e  chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se  valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti  prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la  sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.



Stavo per rispondere maluccio a Mary, ma mi hai dato il buon esempio.

Brava in questo come nel resto. Grande Net.


----------



## devastata (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Sono passata per questo 3d per aggiornarvi... questa mattina ho portato Julia (mia figlia) al parco giochi vicino casa dei miei, e l'ho visto. Ho subito girato la testa e mi sono dedicata a lei. Lui mi ha raggiunta ed è stato molto calmo e rilassato nel dirmi che ha intenzione di *chiedere l'annullamento del suo matrimonio* (ma si può secondo voi?). La moglie non ha opposto resistenza. Lui è venuto per un pò nella mia città per dare a lei il tempo di prendere le sue cose. Non mi ha contattata perchè voleva evitare altri "agguati". E' dimagrito, sembra ancora più alto ... era bellissimo. Mi ha chiesto se qualche volta potevamo vederci per un caffè e gli ho detto che sono molto impegnata ultimamente (verissimo). Mia figlia è stata per qualche giorno coi nonni, (almeno non mi ha vista a pezzi a causa sua, ma anche perchè facevo orari assurdi al lavoro) ma ora è tornata ed io sono tutta per lei. Lui non ha insistito, ha detto che il suo numero è rimasto lo stesso. Mi ha toccato i capelli, io sono rimasta immobile. Anche perchè J. non lo conosce. Ha guardato Julia, mi ha detto che siamo 2 gocce d'acqua (è vero .....:mexican:!!!) Poi sen è andato. Il cuore mi è salito in gola. A volte lottare contro sè stessi è estenuante :sonar: buona serata.



Con che motivazioni chiede l'annullamento?  Non è codi facile ottenerlo, e pure molto costoso, ma questa è un altra storia.
E' difficile capire il perchè delle sue bugie e sapere se ora è sincero. Ti auguro di non sbagliare più, hai già pagato abbastanza per la giovane età che hai.  
La figlia di una mia amica ha subito il tuo stesso dramma, fidanzata da 7 anni quando è rimasta incinta il fidanzato non voleva il figlio. Una bambina splendida a cui siamo, in famiglia, molto affezionati e che è la gioia della mamma e dei nonni materni di cui porta il cognome. Siete donne da ammirare.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia.
> Mia  figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci  ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto  vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei  uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè  la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata  di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi  sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e  lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed  estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui  non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il  primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè  lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e  chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se  valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti  prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la  sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.



Mi spiace non poterti approvare 
per la pacatezza con cui hai risposto...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggo che hai già sofferto abbastanza a causa dell'immaturita' di un uomo quindi comprendo ancora di più la tua titubanza a lasciare la porta aperta per  quest'uomo ...


Pensavo la  stessa cosa


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Sono passata per questo 3d per aggiornarvi... questa mattina ho portato Julia (mia figlia) al parco giochi vicino casa dei miei, e l'ho visto. Ho subito girato la testa e mi sono dedicata a lei. Lui mi ha raggiunta ed è stato molto calmo e rilassato nel dirmi che ha intenzione di chiedere l'annullamento del suo matrimonio (ma si può secondo voi?). La moglie non ha opposto resistenza. Lui è venuto per un pò nella mia città per dare a lei il tempo di prendere le sue cose. Non mi ha contattata perchè voleva evitare altri "agguati". E' dimagrito, sembra ancora più alto ... era bellissimo. Mi ha chiesto se qualche volta potevamo vederci per un caffè e gli ho detto che sono molto impegnata ultimamente (verissimo). Mia figlia è stata per qualche giorno coi nonni, (almeno non mi ha vista a pezzi a causa sua, ma anche perchè facevo orari assurdi al lavoro) ma ora è tornata ed io sono tutta per lei. Lui non ha insistito, ha detto che il suo numero è rimasto lo stesso. Mi ha toccato i capelli, io sono rimasta immobile. Anche perchè J. non lo conosce. Ha guardato Julia, mi ha detto che siamo 2 gocce d'acqua (è vero .....:mexican:!!!) Poi sen è andato. Il cuore mi è salito in gola. A volte lottare contro sè stessi è estenuante :sonar: buona serata.


Qualcosa stona in questa storia, l'annullamento del matrimonio, la paura degli agguati, lei che lo chiamava amore fino a poco tempo fa e che ti chiese di lasciarli in pace, se ricordo bene. E adesso sono pronti a lasciarsi? Io ci andrei con i piedi di piombo, con molta calma, e perenne verifica che le sue parole siano congrue alle sue azioni. Non so se con una figlia puoi permetterti simili rischi. Si è mostrato inaffidabile. E' così difficile trovare un uomo concreto senza ombre? Se anche la vostra storia andrà avanti, sei sicura che l'incidenza del passato non renda tutto ancora più complicato? Se anche fosse sincero non ti preoccupa l'instabilità di fondo che ha dimostrato? Se tu non lo avessi scoperto ora dove stareste?

Scusa la durezza ma mi sembri un pò indifesa.

S*B


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Qualcosa stona in questa storia, l'annullamento del matrimonio, la paura degli agguati, lei che lo chiamava amore fino a poco tempo fa e che ti chiese di lasciarli in pace, se ricordo bene. E adesso sono pronti a lasciarsi? Io ci andrei con i piedi di piombo, con molta calma, e perenne verifica che le sue parole siano congrue alle sue azioni. Non so se con una figlia puoi permetterti simili rischi. Si è mostrato inaffidabile. E' così difficile trovare un uomo concreto senza ombre? Se anche la vostra storia andrà avanti, sei sicura che l'incidenza del passato non renda tutto ancora più complicato? Se anche fosse sincero non ti preoccupa l'instabilità di fondo che ha dimostrato? Se tu non lo avessi scoperto ora dove stareste?
> 
> Scusa la durezza ma mi sembri un pò indifesa.
> 
> S*B


In effetti la storia dell'annullamento stona un po' anche per me ... Non basta una semplice ( si fare dire) separazione consensuale?


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



mary80 ha detto:


> Ciao net ho letto da un pò la tua storia e adesso che scopro che hai una  figlia mi sono iscritta apposta per dirti una cosa. Perchè non metti al  primo posto la stabilità di tua figlia e cerchi di recuperare il  rapporto con suo padre invece di dedicarti ad altri uomini?


E ti sei iscritta apposta pe scrive sta Cazzata. .... ok...ora l'hai scritta 

Ti ringraziamo per il prezioso contributo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia.
> Mia figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.


Mi sei piaciuta dall'inizio e mi piaci sempre di più, questo post è un esempio di civiltà, pacatezza e modestia. Per quanto riguarda lui... tu sei presa e magari vorresti dargli una possibilità. E ti capisco. Solo una cosa: la persona che ha scritto i post con il nick 'net' è una persona speciale, merita il meglio. Assicurati che lo abbia.


----------



## Anais (22 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> ciao mary e benvenuta. Mi dispiace deluderti, ma tu non hai scoperto un bel niente. IO ho detto di mia figlia.
> Mia  figlia è una bambina molto equilibrata, cresciuta senza un padre che ci  ha lasciate appena saputo che ero incinta, che non ha mai voluto  vederla nè riconoscerla. Mia figlia non ha mai conosciuto uno dei miei  uomini, non è mai stata lasciata sola o con persone poco fidate perchè  la sua mamma uscisse col bellimbusto di turno. Mai. Io mi sono privata  di ogni cosa per lei, e lo rifarei e lo rifarò per tutta la mia vita. Mi  sono spaccata la schiena per assicurarle un futuro,ho studiato e  lavorato e cresciuto una figlia educata, gentile, sensibile ed  estremamente serena. Per il padre la porta non è mai stata chiusa. Lui  non ha voluto aprirla, e bada bene che l'ho supplicato. Solo per lei. Il  primo giorno in cui mia figlia è tornata dall'asilo piangendo perchè  lei non aveva un papà sono andata da suo "padre" piangendo e  chiedendogli di vederla, solo una volta da lontano, e decidere se  valesse la pena di amarla. Come se dovesse acquistare un cucciolo. Infine, io non salto nei letti altrui come una cavalletta eh.. "altri uomini" mi sembra troppo. Mi sono innamorata, mea culpa. Sono una mamma ma sono anche una donna. Ti  prego, non parlarmi più così. Non parlarmi di cose tanto grandi senza la  sensibilità che necessitano. Grazie.


Ciao. Non sono mai intervenuta ma ora che ho letto che hai una figlia che hai cresciuto da sola, volevo solo dirti che credo tu sia una donna molto forte, intelligente e che hai tutta la mia stima.
Hai sofferto sicuramente in passato per il comportamento del padre di tua figlia e continuerai a portarti dentro questo dolore.
Proprio per questo anche io ti consiglio di andarci con i piedi davvero di piombo con l'uomo che stai frequentando. Credo che lui si sia davvero innamorato di te e che si separerà dalla moglie per stare con te. Ma fino a quando? Mi pare una persona che segue l'istinto e le passioni del momento e sicuramente non trasparente. Se non ha mentito, quantomeno ha omesso.
E poi...parlare d annullamento? Non mi piace questa cosa, è un pò come non volersi assumere le responsabilità di un fallimento. Forse crede che coìhiedendo l'annullamento, il matrimonio non sia mai esistito?
Assurdo.  
Scusa se mi permetto ma la tua situazione è così simile a quella di mia sorella da lasciarmi sbalordita.
Lei, duea anni fa ha conosciuto un tipo di cui si è innamorata. Si frequentavano un paio di volte a settimana ma si sentivano e scrivevano mille volte al giorno. Innamorati pazzi...anche se mia sorella avvertiva delle stonature in lui, piccole omissioni, scuse per assenze poco chiare.
Anche lei, come te, ha un figlio (è separata), per cui di tempo per stare con lui ne aveva pochino.
Per farla breve,  dopo 3 mesi la contatta via mail una tipa. La fidanzata di lui. La aggredisce, le dice che è una disgraziata. E alla fine, dopo svariate mail, la fidanzata ufficiale del tipo, si scioglie in lacrime e spiega a mia sorella che lui e lei hanno una relazione da tre anni. Che stavano insieme come amanti e che lei si è separata per lui. Che lui le ha sempre giurato amore eterno, e bal bla bla.
Concludendo...lui ha rigirato la frittata come ha voluto, con un'abilità sorprendente e morale della favola...lui, sotto l'onda del sentimento per mia sorella ha lasciato la sua fidanzata ufficiale.
Sai come sta andando a finire? Che pare che lui, ora, si sia invaghito di UN'ALTRA ANCORA!! 
Scusa se ti porto questo esempio ma le persone volubili, che seguono i propri istiti e passioni del momento, possono fare grandi danni.

Un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> E ti sei iscritta apposta pe scrive sta Cazzata. .... ok...ora l'hai scritta
> 
> Ti ringraziamo per il prezioso contributo


rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E certo, hai stroncato una nuova utente...
Sai che i nuovi devono essere accolti e coccolati


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E certo, hai stroncato una nuova utente...
> Sai che i nuovi devono essere accolti e coccolati



 ESGC NCLM


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao. Non sono mai intervenuta ma ora che ho letto che hai una figlia che hai cresciuto da sola, volevo solo dirti che credo tu sia una donna molto forte, intelligente e che hai tutta la mia stima.
> Hai sofferto sicuramente in passato per il comportamento del padre di tua figlia e continuerai a portarti dentro questo dolore.
> Proprio per questo anche io ti consiglio di andarci con i piedi davvero di piombo con l'uomo che stai frequentando. Credo che lui si sia davvero innamorato di te e che si separerà dalla moglie per stare con te. Ma fino a quando? Mi pare una persona che segue l'istinto e le passioni del momento e sicuramente non trasparente. Se non ha mentito, quantomeno ha omesso.
> E poi...parlare d annullamento? Non mi piace questa cosa, è un pò come non volersi assumere le responsabilità di un fallimento. Forse crede che coìhiedendo l'annullamento, il matrimonio non sia mai esistito?
> ...


Hai fatto benissimo, invece.
Proprio per quello che net ha passato


Ha bisogno di CERTEZZE

e non di terreni friabili.

Forse io fossi lui le direi.
Voglio te.
Aspettami un anno.
In questo anno sistemo tutta la mia vita.

Poi partiamo assieme con la nostra vita.

Questo a mio avviso sarebbe
un discorso tangibile.

Più intelligente di tenere una persona 
nel adesso farò...adesso annullo...

Insomma Net dove sei...
Capisci solo una cosa: se lui fosse libero

Sarebbe tutto un' altro paio di maniche...

Bel post Anais!

Le esperienze di vita sono importanti
più che mille teorie bislacche...


----------



## Anais (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo, invece.
> Proprio per quello che net ha passato
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Conte. E l'uomo di mia sorella lo conosco bene e posso dire con quasi certezza che lui...le ha amate veramente. E in quei determinati momenti, credeva alle promesse che faceva.
Peccato che certe persona amano cn l'ardore e l'irruenza di bambini, seguono le loro emozioni del momento, e come i bambini presto si "appassionano" a qualcosa di diverso e di nuovo.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sei piaciuta dall'inizio e mi piaci sempre di più, questo post è un esempio di civiltà, pacatezza e modestia. Per quanto riguarda lui... tu sei presa e magari vorresti dargli una possibilità. E ti capisco. Solo una cosa: la persona che ha scritto i post con il nick 'net' è una persona speciale,* merita il meglio*. Assicurati che lo abbia.



Lo penso anch'io, anche se quando si è innamorati si appanna la vista.

Se io fossi stata più lucida, mai avrei sposato mio marito. Non so come sarebbe andata la mia vita, forse meglio forse peggio, i sintomi però di una persona superficiale c'erano già.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, anche se quando si è innamorati si appanna la vista.
> 
> Se io fossi stata più lucida, mai avrei sposato mio marito. Non so come sarebbe andata la mia vita, forse meglio forse peggio, i sintomi però di una persona superficiale c'erano già.


Quando si è innamorati si sottovalutano i difetti.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

O ci si illude che con NOI andrà meglio, per tanti anni mi è andata bene, ma poi..................


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> O ci si illude che con NOI andrà meglio, per tanti anni mi è andata bene, ma poi..................


 Non si può neanche sapere se in precedenza non ci sia stato altro. Se le occasioni c'erano.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

Infatti, soprattutto leggendo questo forum tutto è possibile, meglio non indagare ad oltranza o sarebbe la fine di 9 unioni su dieci.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, soprattutto leggendo questo forum tutto è possibile, meglio non indagare ad oltranza o sarebbe la fine di 9 unioni su dieci.


Potrei dare qui la risposta a Spider. Non credo più a nessun rapporto.


----------



## net (22 Aprile 2013)

Grazie a voi tutti... Anais, ti ringrazio di cuore per avermi scritto della tua esperienza, seppure indiretta. Sei molto cara. Simy mi dispiace del rosso, mary80 è stata un pò indelicata... Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di tagliare questo cordone ombelicale che mi lega a lui, ma con calma e pazienza perchè devo accettarlo in tranquillità, senza occhi rossi e depressione. Ho avuto i miei giorni per piangere e star male, ma adesso non posso più. Qualcuno mi ha detto che sembro "fredda" nelle mie reazioni (non ha usato questo termine, ma non ricordo in realtà chi l'abbia detto o come, il senso era questo). E' vero, cerco di mantenermi stabile, perchè devo farlo. Non posso spezzare i miei equilibri, perchè sono i nostri equilibri. Non posso rischiare di fidarmi di una persona inaffidabile, perchè esporrei anche Julia. E non direttamente, ovvio che non gliela presenterei mai, ma lei non deve vedermi soffrire. La mia esperienza non ha spento in me la fiducia, il mio approccio a lui è stato fiducioso, non amo far pagare agli altri le colpe del mio primo "amore". Ma la fiducia di una persona vale tanto, e se la si perde c'è il rischio di non ottenerla più. Lui ha deciso di correre il rischio. Io a volte la notte piango, ma tanto lo so che quando arriva il sole le lacrime si sono asciugate  buona serata, vi abbraccio tutti.


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a voi tutti... Anais, ti ringrazio di cuore per avermi scritto della tua esperienza, seppure indiretta. Sei molto cara. Simy mi dispiace del rosso, mary80 è stata un pò indelicata... Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di tagliare questo cordone ombelicale che mi lega a lui, ma con calma e pazienza perchè devo accettarlo in tranquillità, senza occhi rossi e depressione. Ho avuto i miei giorni per piangere e star male, ma adesso non posso più. Qualcuno mi ha detto che sembro "fredda" nelle mie reazioni (non ha usato questo termine, ma non ricordo in realtà chi l'abbia detto o come, il senso era questo). E' vero, cerco di mantenermi stabile, perchè devo farlo. Non posso spezzare i miei equilibri, perchè sono i nostri equilibri. Non posso rischiare di fidarmi di una persona inaffidabile, perchè esporrei anche Julia. E non direttamente, ovvio che non gliela presenterei mai, ma lei non deve vedermi soffrire. La mia esperienza non ha spento in me la fiducia, il mio approccio a lui è stato fiducioso, non amo far pagare agli altri le colpe del mio primo "amore". Ma la fiducia di una persona vale tanto, e se la si perde c'è il rischio di non ottenerla più. Lui ha deciso di correre il rischio. Io a volte la notte piango, ma tanto lo so che quando arriva il sole le lacrime si sono asciugate  buona serata, vi abbraccio tutti.



Sia il tuo 'primo amore' sia il tuo 'ultimo amore' hanno perso un 'fiore di donna'.  Capisco quanto sia difficile ma sono convinta che tu meriti di meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a voi tutti... Anais, ti ringrazio di cuore per avermi scritto della tua esperienza, seppure indiretta. Sei molto cara. Simy mi dispiace del rosso, mary80 è stata un pò indelicata... Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di tagliare questo cordone ombelicale che mi lega a lui, ma con calma e pazienza perchè devo accettarlo in tranquillità, senza occhi rossi e depressione. Ho avuto i miei giorni per piangere e star male, ma adesso non posso più. Qualcuno mi ha detto che sembro "fredda" nelle mie reazioni (non ha usato questo termine, ma non ricordo in realtà chi l'abbia detto o come, il senso era questo). E' vero, cerco di mantenermi stabile, perchè devo farlo. Non posso spezzare i miei equilibri, perchè sono i nostri equilibri. Non posso rischiare di fidarmi di una persona inaffidabile, perchè esporrei anche Julia. E non direttamente, ovvio che non gliela presenterei mai, ma lei non deve vedermi soffrire. La mia esperienza non ha spento in me la fiducia, il mio approccio a lui è stato fiducioso, non amo far pagare agli altri le colpe del mio primo "amore". Ma la fiducia di una persona vale tanto, e se la si perde c'è il rischio di non ottenerla più. Lui ha deciso di correre il rischio. Io a volte la notte piango, ma tanto lo so che quando arriva il sole le lacrime si sono asciugate  buona serata, vi abbraccio tutti.


Cara Net sono sicura che forte delle tue precedenti esperienze saprai scegliere il meglio per te :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a voi tutti... Anais, ti ringrazio di cuore per avermi scritto della tua esperienza, seppure indiretta. Sei molto cara. Simy mi dispiace del rosso, mary80 è stata un pò indelicata... Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di tagliare questo cordone ombelicale che mi lega a lui, ma con calma e pazienza perchè devo accettarlo in tranquillità, senza occhi rossi e depressione. Ho avuto i miei giorni per piangere e star male, ma adesso non posso più. Qualcuno mi ha detto che sembro "fredda" nelle mie reazioni (non ha usato questo termine, ma non ricordo in realtà chi l'abbia detto o come, il senso era questo). E' vero, cerco di mantenermi stabile, perchè devo farlo. Non posso spezzare i miei equilibri, perchè sono i nostri equilibri. Non posso rischiare di fidarmi di una persona inaffidabile, perchè esporrei anche Julia. E non direttamente, ovvio che non gliela presenterei mai, ma lei non deve vedermi soffrire. La mia esperienza non ha spento in me la fiducia, il mio approccio a lui è stato fiducioso, non amo far pagare agli altri le colpe del mio primo "amore". Ma la fiducia di una persona vale tanto, e se la si perde c'è il rischio di non ottenerla più. Lui ha deciso di correre il rischio. Io a volte la notte piango, ma tanto lo so che quando arriva il sole le lacrime si sono asciugate  buona serata, vi abbraccio tutti.


Sei stata lucida fin dall'inizio. Non ti sei lasciata sopraffare da una situazione dolorosa, ti sei data le giuste priorità e hai compiuto le scelte migliori per te e la tua bambina. Brava davvero! 
Come hanno già fatto altri, ti auguro il meglio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2013)

il fatto che tu abbia una bimba rende ancora più importante la scelta di un uomo affidabile a 360 gradi, voi due lo meritate


----------



## mary80 (23 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a voi tutti... Anais, ti ringrazio di cuore per avermi scritto della tua esperienza, seppure indiretta. Sei molto cara. *Simy mi dispiace del rosso, mary80 è stata un pò indelicata...* Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli. Sto cercando di tagliare questo cordone ombelicale che mi lega a lui, ma con calma e pazienza perchè devo accettarlo in tranquillità, senza occhi rossi e depressione. Ho avuto i miei giorni per piangere e star male, ma adesso non posso più. Qualcuno mi ha detto che sembro "fredda" nelle mie reazioni (non ha usato questo termine, ma non ricordo in realtà chi l'abbia detto o come, il senso era questo). E' vero, cerco di mantenermi stabile, perchè devo farlo. Non posso spezzare i miei equilibri, perchè sono i nostri equilibri. Non posso rischiare di fidarmi di una persona inaffidabile, perchè esporrei anche Julia. E non direttamente, ovvio che non gliela presenterei mai, ma lei non deve vedermi soffrire. La mia esperienza non ha spento in me la fiducia, il mio approccio a lui è stato fiducioso, non amo far pagare agli altri le colpe del mio primo "amore". Ma la fiducia di una persona vale tanto, e se la si perde c'è il rischio di non ottenerla più. Lui ha deciso di correre il rischio. Io a volte la notte piango, ma tanto lo so che quando arriva il sole le lacrime si sono asciugate  buona serata, vi abbraccio tutti.


Non temere non hanno dato a lei il rosso, lei lo ha dato a me. Buona fortuna.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Non temere non hanno dato a lei il rosso, lei lo ha dato a me. Buona fortuna.



Visti che hai scritto che tradisci SEMPRE, pure con chi non ti piace, eri l'ultima a poter dare giudizi a Net.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visti che hai scritto che tradisci SEMPRE, pure con chi non ti piace, eri l'ultima a poter dare giudizi a Net.



In effetti la cosa è curiosa...

Quando Mary ha scritto ho pensato fosse una tradita dal dente avvelenato -e la cosa sarebbe comprensibile... una è fuori di sè dalla rabbia, legge frettolosamente, "riconosce" in Net "L'altra" e scrive di getto.

Ma così...

Misteri 

Sorrido perchè tanto Net è una grande.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

Oppure è una tradita che non vuole ammetterlo pubblicamente, e vanta i suoi tradimenti a raffica per chiedere come si sente un tradito, come se il dolore fosse uguale per tutti, inoltre per uno che tradisce per stile di vita, che importanza ha sapere cosa provano gli altri?

Io, ancora oggi, sono ben felice di essere stata fedele a mio marito, non per scelta, solo perchè stavo bene con lui, e, ancora oggi, che dovrei o potrei  odiarlo, lo amo e mi piace, amo stare con lui e soprattutto fare l'amore SOLO con lui.

Non mi piaceva da giovane saltare da un letto all'altro, figuriamoci adesso, e meno ancora con chi non mi piace tanto, orrore.


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



mary80 ha detto:


> Non temere non hanno dato a lei il rosso, lei lo ha dato a me. Buona fortuna.


Non credo proprio io Non ti ho dato nessun rosso me lo sono beccata io per averti detto quello che penso

Poi chi te lo ha dato ha fatto bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non credo proprio io Non ti ho dato nessun rosso me lo sono beccata io per averti detto quello che penso
> 
> Poi chi te lo ha dato ha fatto bene


c'è chi tenta di far passare un trolley per una serie di valigie


----------



## net (25 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non credo proprio io Non ti ho dato nessun rosso me lo sono beccata io per averti detto quello che penso


----------



## Leda (25 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non credo proprio io Non ti ho dato nessun rosso me lo sono beccata io per averti detto quello che penso
> 
> Poi chi te lo ha dato ha fatto bene


Nella fattispecie, l'ho disapprovata io.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Oppure è una tradita che non vuole ammetterlo pubblicamente, e vanta i suoi tradimenti a raffica per chiedere come si sente un tradito, come se il dolore fosse uguale per tutti, inoltre per uno che tradisce per stile di vita, che importanza ha sapere cosa provano gli altri?
> 
> *Io, ancora oggi, sono ben felice di essere stata fedele a mio marito, non per scelta, solo perchè stavo bene con lui, e, ancora oggi, che dovrei o potrei  odiarlo, lo amo e mi piace, amo stare con lui e soprattutto fare l'amore SOLO con lui.
> *
> Non mi piaceva da giovane saltare da un letto all'altro, figuriamoci adesso, e meno ancora con chi non mi piace tanto, orrore.


Che bella questa frase...


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



net ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non credo proprio io Non ti ho dato nessun rosso me lo sono beccata io per averti detto quello che penso
> ...


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non credo proprio io Non ti ho dato nessun rosso me lo sono beccata io per averti detto quello che penso
> 
> Poi chi te lo ha dato ha fatto bene


Tranquilla glielo ho dato io, proprio ora...
Verde a te tesoro...


----------



## Simy (25 Aprile 2013)

*R: Come una stupida nella sua rete*



Eliade ha detto:


> Tranquilla glielo ho dato io, proprio ora...
> Verde a te tesoro...


Bacetto


----------



## net (26 Aprile 2013)

*Grazie simy *

Grazie a tutti! Va meglio,molto meglio... Abbiamo staccato la spina e siamo partite per un viaggetto nella nostra terra, scegliendo assieme le tappe piú belle. Ho preso dopo tanto tempo un giorno e siamo solo io e J., come sempre, come da anni. "Lui" non potrà mai togliermi tutto questo. La bellezza della mia vita non dipende da lui  sono immensamente felice! Ed è anche merito vostro  grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Va meglio,molto meglio... Abbiamo staccato la spina e siamo partite per un viaggetto nella nostra terra, scegliendo assieme le tappe piú belle. Ho preso dopo tanto tempo un giorno e siamo solo io e J., come sempre, come da anni. "Lui" non potrà mai togliermi tutto questo. La bellezza della mia vita non dipende da lui  sono immensamente felice! Ed è anche merito vostro  grazie!


Hai già ciò che resterà la cosa più bella della tua vita :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Va meglio,molto meglio... Abbiamo staccato la spina e siamo partite per un viaggetto nella nostra terra, scegliendo assieme le tappe piú belle. Ho preso dopo tanto tempo un giorno e siamo solo io e J., come sempre, come da anni. "Lui" non potrà mai togliermi tutto questo. La bellezza della mia vita non dipende da lui  sono immensamente felice! Ed è anche merito vostro  grazie!


Brava Net  nonostante le difficoltà sei una persona forte :up:


----------



## devastata (26 Aprile 2013)

:carneval:





net ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Va meglio,molto meglio... Abbiamo staccato la spina e siamo partite per un viaggetto nella nostra terra, scegliendo assieme le tappe piú belle. Ho preso dopo tanto tempo un giorno e siamo solo *io e J*., come sempre, come da anni. "Lui" non potrà mai togliermi tutto questo. La bellezza della mia vita non dipende da lui  sono immensamente felice! Ed è anche merito vostro  grazie!


:carneval:

Meriti il meglio, ti ammiro.


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Va meglio,molto meglio... Abbiamo staccato la spina e siamo partite per un viaggetto nella nostra terra, scegliendo assieme le tappe piú belle. Ho preso dopo tanto tempo un giorno e siamo solo io e J., come sempre, come da anni. "Lui" non potrà mai togliermi tutto questo. La bellezza della mia vita non dipende da lui  sono immensamente felice! Ed è anche merito vostro  grazie!


Verde mio!


----------



## Cbgb (28 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo. Sono ancora spiazzata e non  so come spiegarmi. Provo a dare un senso alle parole. Lo scorso agosto  sono tornata nella mia città natale, ed ho ripreso ad uscire con dei  vecchi amici. Dopo un mesetto ho conosciuto LUI. Io ero single da due  anni, mi sono dedicata solo a me stessa dopo una grande, immensa  delusione amorosa. LUI era un conoscente di un mio amico, avevano  frequentato l'università insieme. Viveva fuori, ma spesso veniva nella  mia città per lavoro, almeno 2 volte alla settimana. Talvolta  soggiornava in albergo per il weekend. Era molto attraente, così  affascinante ed intelligente che mi ha fatta tornare indietro nel tempo,  a quando mi innamoravo intensamente ed arrossivo ad uno sguardo.  Trascorrevamo ore a parlare, a volte anche in giro per musei e mostre, e  quando era fuori mi mancava. Un giorno di fine novembre mi ha baciata,  ed il mio cuore si è sciolto. Desideravo quel momento da tempo. A volte  quando era con me si allontanava per fare una chiamata, talvolta mi  diceva che telefonava alla sua collaboratrice (a volte le telefonava  davanti a me dicendole che il viaggio era andato bene, molto  tranquillamente, ed altre cose neutre), talaltra mi lasciava un attimo per chiamare la madre  che era vedova. Ma non ci vedevamo tutte le sere, dunque queste  telefonate erano rare e mai mi avrebbero insospettita. Sono una persona  di sani principi, di semplici principi a dire il vero. Ed ad oggi  esserlo vuol dire essere una stupida. Era marzo ed io già lo amavo. Mi  disse che avrebbe trascorso le vacanze di Pasqua da sua madre, che poco  tempo prima era caduta e si era fatta male, ed io lo accettai, perchè  per me la famiglia è il bene supremo. Quella sera facemmo l'amore per la  prima volta ed io gli dissi che sentivo di amarlo, e lui lo disse a me.  Mentre facevamo l'amore il suo cellulare vibrava e lui mi disse di  ignorarlo. Ma mentre lui era in doccia, il cellulare riprese a squillare  ed il nome sul display era quello della sua collaboratrice. Una volta  gli avevo chiesto se fosse necessario rispondere sempre ad A., la sua  collaboratrice, e se non avesse una cotta per lui. Lui mi aveva detto  che le rispondeva sempre perchè lei lo chiamava solo in caso di cose  urgenti, così un pò per fargli una gentilezza, un pò per gelosia, e  perchè A. sapesse della mia esistenza, risposi io. Appena aperta la  chiamata, prima di dire anche solo "pronto", sentii chiaramente una voce  femminile chiamarlo "amore" più volte, poichè io ero rimasta sbalordita  con il telefono in mano. Come una stupida, appunto. Non ebbi il  coraggio di rispondere e chiusi... ma le mandai un sms con il cuore che  mi batteva a mille, dicendole che non sentivo bene il cellulare e  chiedendole cosa volesse dirmi. E lei rispose "Amore anche io non ti  sentivo, volevo solo dirti che mi manchi e quando torni ti farò trovare  una sorpresa...". Allora lasciai gli sms sul suo cellulare, mi segnai il  numero di telefono sul mio cellulare, mi rivestii in fretta e andai via, mentre sentivo  che lui stava aprendo la porta della cabina doccia. Non ho risposto alle  sue telefonate, non l'ho ancora affrontato perchè non ho il coraggio di  ammettere la verità. Ho condiviso una cosa con lui, che va oltre il mio  corpo... ho condiviso la mia anima. In quel letto, io l'ho amato  davvero. In quel letto e fuori, in giro per i mercatini, mentre gli  raccontavo dei miei sogni... ed ora mi sento svuotata. Lui ha preso  tutto il mio amore e l'ha portato via. Vorrei chiamare l'altra e dirle  tutto, e sapere chi è... ma ho paura. Intanto ho cambiato scheda, lui ha provato a  contattarmi ma lo guarderò negli occhi quando riuscirò a non piangere, e  per il momento non credo sia possibile. Sono una stupida, e se lei  fosse... la sua fidanzata, che so... o addirittura sua moglie... sarei  anche una traditrice... mi scoppia la testa.


Net!vengo a conoscenza della tua storia solo adesso...Oddio.Ti ammiro,ti ammiro davvero .Hai troncato appena hai scoperto il suo gioco.L'unica differenza tra me e te è che io l'avrei affrontato subito,a muso duro.Però queste sono scelte personali,ovvio.Ti abbraccio


----------



## net (28 Aprile 2013)

Hai ragione... E' che a volte sappiamo cosa è meglio per noi, sappiamo che dobbiamo farlo... eppure restiamo paralizzati a guardare, in un limbo di paura e speranza e incoscienza... Ho preferito non forzarmi quando ero vulnerabile, agire un passettino alla volta, perchè ad ogni passettino barcollavo un pò e se i passi fossero stati più lunghi della mia gamba sarei cascata a terra. Non c'è fretta nel curarsi, bisogna attraversare il dolore e assorbirlo a piccole dosi per non impazzire. Grazie per la tua gentilezza, ti auguro di trovare quell'amore dentro te e renderlo l'asse portante della tua vita... indipendentemente dal "lui" in questione. Sono certa che ce la farai. Ti abbraccio.


----------

